# ho un grosso problema!



## Old paolina74 (11 Settembre 2007)

ciao a tutti!
sono sposata da 4 anni, ho un bimbo di 2 ed il rapporto con il mio compagno è bello... però sono 3 mesi ormai che mi sono invaghita di un collega di lavoro! non è successo niente, non ancora... ma ridendo e scherzando siamo sempre a flirtare! ho paura di non riuscire a dire di no! e non so se voglio farlo! anche lui è sposato! non si tratta di amore, ma attrazione fisica! ho bisogno di sfogarmi e capire cosa fare, ma non riesco a confessarlo alle mie amiche! qualcuno mi può aiutare?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono sposata da 4 anni, ho un bimbo di 2 ed il rapporto con il mio compagno è bello... però sono 3 mesi ormai che mi sono invaghita di un collega di lavoro! non è successo niente, non ancora... ma ridendo e scherzando siamo sempre a flirtare! ho paura di non riuscire a dire di no! e non so se voglio farlo! anche lui è sposato! non si tratta di amore, ma attrazione fisica! ho bisogno di sfogarmi e capire cosa fare, ma non riesco a confessarlo alle mie amiche! qualcuno mi può aiutare?


la mia firma dice una cosa. La realtà un'altra. 
Non ne vale la pena.
Niente sarà mai uguale a prima.
Ma se diciamo di smettere ora ci riesci?
Difficile vivendo tanto a contatto..... forse dovresti leggere in giro le storie e capire che davvero non ne vale la pena. O sei di quelle che tolto lo sfizio non ci pensano più e tutto come prima? Non credo.....
Resta connessa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Ragazze ...donne ...*

Mi date gli indirizzi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma dove sono sti colleghi che fan venire idee a chi non ha problemi?


----------



## Old paolina74 (11 Settembre 2007)

vedi, sono veramente innamorata del mio compagno. non l'ho mai tradito ne ho mai pensato di farlo prima di ora (e sono 10 anni che stiamo insieme!). in gioventù (!?) il mio precedente ragazzo, se devo essere sincera, l'ho tradito ma credo che a 20 anni certi errori non contano! sicuramente non riuscirei a far finta di niente! però è difficile vivere 8 ore al giorno vicino ad una persona che ti attrae così tanto! magari se ne parlassimo scopriremmo entrambi di non voler rischiare le nostre storie per una semplice sc.... ma se l'istinto prendesse il sopravvento? mi sono iscritta qui perchè sono in crisi! non so come risolvere questa situazione!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



paolina74 ha detto:


> vedi, sono veramente innamorata del mio compagno. non l'ho mai tradito ne ho mai pensato di farlo prima di ora (e sono 10 anni che stiamo insieme!). in gioventù (!?) il mio precedente ragazzo, se devo essere sincera, l'ho tradito ma credo che a 20 anni certi errori non contano! sicuramente non riuscirei a far finta di niente! però è difficile vivere 8 ore al giorno vicino ad una persona che ti attrae così tanto! magari se ne parlassimo scopriremmo entrambi di non voler rischiare le nostre storie per una semplice sc.... ma se l'istinto prendesse il sopravvento? mi sono iscritta qui perchè sono in crisi! non so come risolvere questa situazione!


Tu non mi conosci...ma io è un anno che cerco indirizzi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma è un modo per dire che tu vedi tanto fascino e provi attrazione molto probabilmente per un ometto insignificante solo perché hai voglia/bisogno di sentirti giovane/spensierata/intrigante/interessante con qualcosa da raccontarti e per questo rischi di rovinare la tua vita.
Io uomini in giro da perder la testa ne vedo proprio pochi.
Datemi gli indirizziiiiii!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono sposata da 4 anni, ho un bimbo di 2 ed il rapporto con il mio compagno è bello... però sono 3 mesi ormai che mi sono invaghita di un collega di lavoro! non è successo niente, non ancora... ma ridendo e scherzando siamo sempre a flirtare! ho paura di non riuscire a dire di no! e non so se voglio farlo! anche lui è sposato! non si tratta di amore, ma attrazione fisica! ho bisogno di sfogarmi e capire cosa fare, ma non riesco a confessarlo alle mie amiche! qualcuno mi può aiutare?


... sposata da quattro anni... un bimbo di due... un rapporto "bello" con il tuo compagno... "invaghita" di un collega... non è successo niente... ma stai sempre a "_flirtare_"... e che bello "_flirtare_"... hai paura di non riuscire a dire di no... proprio non ce la fai... è questione che va ben oltre le tue capacità... e, forse, non vuoi proprio dire di no... anche lui è sposato... ma, attenzione, non è amore... è solo attrazione fisica... una questione d'ormoni... questione di _fregola_, insomma... hi, hi, hi... confessarlo alle amiche, poi... giammai!... chissà che potrebbero pensare di te... ti potrebbero scambiare per una poca seria... con poca respons-_abilità_... poco _abile_... un po', diciamo, superficialotta... una che "_flirta_", in preda agli ormoni... in piena _fregola_... etimologicamente, "_Quell'atto che fanno i pesci nel tempo del gettar le uova, fregandosi su pe' sassi_"... hi, hi, hi...

... un augurio?... spero che tu possa essere una buona madre per quel bambino di due anni... lo spero tanto, per lui... per il resto, vedi un po' tu... "_guardati_"... e tira le conclusioni...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> vedi, sono veramente innamorata del mio compagno. non l'ho mai tradito ne ho mai pensato di farlo prima di ora (e sono 10 anni che stiamo insieme!). in gioventù (!?) il mio precedente ragazzo, se devo essere sincera, l'ho tradito ma credo che a 20 anni certi errori non contano! sicuramente non riuscirei a far finta di niente! però è difficile vivere 8 ore al giorno vicino ad una persona che ti attrae così tanto! magari se ne parlassimo scopriremmo entrambi di non voler rischiare le nostre storie per una semplice sc.... ma se l'istinto prendesse il sopravvento? mi sono iscritta qui perchè sono in crisi! non so come risolvere questa situazione!


o magari lui ti direbbe che ha imparato che si vive una volta sola e che non gli è mai successo niente del genere per nessuna....
Noi donne quando siamo attratte non capiamo più niente, poi attacchiamo la spiana al cervello e ci incasiniamo.
Loro sanno benissimo dove vanno e vi si dirigono come treni in corsa, costi quel che costi. E non perchè sei speciale, ma perchè non riescono facilmente a rinunciare, a discernere che rischiano tutto.
Se sei sicura che è solo attrazzione e tuo marito lo ami davvero, inizia a mandare curriculum....


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> ma credo che a 20 anni certi errori non contano!


Contano contano ... comunque bando ai moralismi, cosa trovi in quest'uomo di tanto diverso dal tuo compagno? E' più bello? Aitante? Affascinante? Stimolante?
Ha ... un nuovo odore, un nuovo sentimento, è sposato quindi il senso del proibito...


----------



## Old paolina74 (11 Settembre 2007)

nonostante stia bene a lavoro, è la prima cosa che ho fatto quando ho capito che la situazione mi sfuggiva di mano! non credo di avere le "fregole" come dice qualcuno! non cerco giustificazioni ne scuse per fare chissà cosa! e se non ne parlo con le amiche è perchè loro mi consiglierebbero di buttarmi! credo anch'io che la cosa migliore sia trovare un altro impiego. la cosa che mi fa più paura però è che forse, se ho questa sensazione nei confronti di un altro, ci sono dei problemi nel mio rapporto che non vedo? leggendo in questo sito non si fa riferimento a pura e semplice attrazione, deve per forza esserci un problema quando uno tradisce (o pensa di farlo?!)


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> la cosa che mi fa più paura però è che forse, se ho questa sensazione nei confronti di un altro, ci sono dei problemi nel mio rapporto che non vedo? leggendo in questo sito non si fa riferimento a pura e semplice attrazione, deve per forza esserci un problema quando uno tradisce (o pensa di farlo?!)


Ecco brava razionalizza. Sì di solito c'è un problema di coppia. Funziona il sesso fra voi? O è diventato routine? Hai un bimbo piccolo, forse la vostra vita di coppia ne ha risentito...


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> nonostante stia bene a lavoro, è la prima cosa che ho fatto quando ho capito che la situazione mi sfuggiva di mano! non credo di avere le "fregole" come dice qualcuno! non cerco giustificazioni ne scuse per fare chissà cosa! e se non ne parlo con le amiche è perchè loro mi consiglierebbero di buttarmi! credo anch'io che la cosa migliore sia trovare un altro impiego. la cosa che mi fa più paura però è che forse, se ho questa sensazione nei confronti di un altro, ci sono dei problemi nel mio rapporto che non vedo? leggendo in questo sito non si fa riferimento a pura e semplice attrazione, deve per forza esserci un problema quando uno tradisce (o pensa di farlo?!)


Mah...non ci sono più le amiche di una volta!!!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> nonostante stia bene a lavoro, è la prima cosa che ho fatto quando ho capito che la situazione mi sfuggiva di mano! non credo di avere le "fregole" come dice qualcuno! non cerco giustificazioni ne scuse per fare chissà cosa! e se non ne parlo con le amiche è perchè loro mi consiglierebbero di buttarmi! credo anch'io che la cosa migliore sia trovare un altro impiego. la cosa che mi fa più paura però è che forse, se ho questa sensazione nei confronti di un altro, ci sono dei problemi nel mio rapporto che non vedo? leggendo in questo sito non si fa riferimento a pura e semplice attrazione, deve per forza esserci un problema quando uno tradisce (o pensa di farlo?!)


spesso c'è. A volte nascosto, viene fuori col tempo.
a volte è solo bisogno di sentirsi donna e non più madre e moglie.
Raramente è pura attrazione,  ma il 90% delle donne vive l'attrazione con sentimento e non riesce a scinderla del tutto.
Devi farti delle domande sul tuo rapporto, certo, ma prima di tutto devi allontanarti da quest'uomo perchè sei in un circolo vizioso e vorrai sempre più corteggiamento, attenzioni, flirt... e non ti basterà (o non basterà a lui) e finirete ai baci e a letto insieme. E poi capirai che quella del flirtare era la pare più bella, forse l'unica che volevi davvero. 
Se ti allontani ora avrai un pò di nostalgia, madimenticherai in fretta e potrai concentrarti sui problemi con tuo marito.
Intanto hai provato a lasciare il pupo dalla mamma per una sera e farti trovare a casa in abbigliamento succinto, candele e cenetta a base di peperoncino incluse?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah...non ci sono più le amiche di una volta!!!


le mie mi imploravano di fermarmi!


----------



## Old paolina74 (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco brava razionalizza. Sì di solito c'è un problema di coppia. Funziona il sesso fra voi? O è diventato routine? Hai un bimbo piccolo, forse la vostra vita di coppia ne ha risentito...


diciamo che se fosse per mio marito ne faremmo molto di più! però va bene. riusciamo a farlo 2/3 volte la settimana, non fa in tempo a diventare routine....
non credo che dipenda dal sesso. forse è il contorno! i complimenti, gli sguardi, le piccole attenzioni di riguardo... che ormai in famiglia non ricevo più!


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> diciamo che se fosse per mio marito ne faremmo molto di più! però va bene. riusciamo a farlo 2/3 volte la settimana, non fa in tempo a diventare routine....
> non credo che dipenda dal sesso. forse è il contorno! i complimenti, gli sguardi, le piccole attenzioni di riguardo... che ormai in famiglia non ricevo più!



Quindi non è una semplice questione di attrazione fisica, hai voglia di essere corteggiata. Ma lo sai che TUTTI gli uomini quando sono interessati a una donna (anche solo fisicamente) si comportano così. Non puoi fermarti lì? Prendi i complimenti, fantastica un po', e cerca di svegliare un po' tuo marito, PRETENDI attenzioni. Non essere solo mamma ma anche donna. In primis per te. Non cadere nella trappola di pensare di avere un valore solo se gli altri ti guardano...


----------



## Old paolina74 (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> . E poi capirai che quella del flirtare era la pare più bella, forse l'unica che volevi davvero.
> Se ti allontani ora avrai un pò di nostalgia, madimenticherai in fretta e potrai concentrarti sui problemi con tuo marito.
> 
> 
> credo che tu abbia proprio ragione! vorrei veramente che le cose potessero restare così!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> diciamo che se fosse per mio marito ne faremmo molto di più! però va bene. riusciamo a farlo 2/3 volte la settimana, non fa in tempo a diventare routine....
> non credo che dipenda dal sesso. forse è il contorno! *i complimenti, gli sguardi, le piccole attenzioni di riguardo... che ormai in famiglia non ricevo più*!


oh, e lo vedi che qualcosa c'è?
Ripeto, fuggi dall'altro, perchè tu non sai, ma noi sì, dove potrebbe portarti e ti assicuro che non ne vale la pena!
Scenari possibili:
1-tradiscie  sei tranquilla, ti sei levata lo sfizio, ma riesci a fermarti? iresci a non vederlo oltre? troppo bello il gioco, si prosegue fino all'inevitabile scoperta!
2-tradisici e sei divorata dai sensi di colpa... magari lo dici anche al marito, putiferio!
3-non tradisci, ma prosegui in un gioco che ti rende fragile, preda emotiva del flirt quotidiano, irrequieta, legata all'altro e sempre più lontana dalla famiglia e dalla realtà.
Non ti passerà da sola. 
O te la vivi (sconsigliatissimo, vedi sopra!) o fuggi. Solo la lontanaza rimargina.
Il dialogo è la soluzione.
Sei in tempo per andare dal marito e dire "caro, provo attrazione per un altro, forse mi sento poco donna e sempre più madre e moglie a casa, forse ho bisogno che ritroviamo a nostra coppia. Ma non voglio un amante nè lasciarti. Ti amo, ma il desiderio è diventato una parola sul dizionario. Impegnamoci insieme per riaccenderlo."
A breve non sarai più in tempo.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > . E poi capirai che quella del flirtare era la pare più bella, forse l'unica che volevi davvero.
> ...


----------



## Old Lo scrutatore (11 Settembre 2007)

Dammi retta, lassa perde.
I coinvolgimenti fisici in ufficio hanno SEMPRE portato a risvolti dolorosi per almeno una persona.
Una volta strombazzato, uno dei due (magari solo per galanteria), dirà che la cosa è da ripetere. 
Non che sia pericoloso l'atto in sè e per sè quanto la fine, la presa di posizione di uno dei due.
Adesso ti pare implicito che non ci sarà una presa di posizione, che è ormai tacito accordo che dopo i primi esercizi di ginnastica a corpo libero tutti andranno per la sua strada. Quando si lavora gomito a gomito, non funziona così, prutroppo.
Il tuo collega è solo lo specchietto di alcuni tuoi simpatici pruriti, trova soddisfazione altrove.
Pensa poi di quanto cattivo gusto sarebbe che il fato lasciasse incontrare tuo marito ed il collega....


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

ragazzi, devo levare questa firma o potrei combinare guai seri...


----------



## Old paolina74 (11 Settembre 2007)

certo che l'unica soluzione possibile è cambiare lavoro! non per fuggire, ma per evitare complicazioni! forse faccio un favore anche a lui! per ora vado a pranzo (da mia mamma!) grazie di cuore a tutti per i vostri messaggi! ciao a dopo


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> nonostante stia bene a lavoro, è la prima cosa che ho fatto quando ho capito che la situazione mi sfuggiva di mano! non credo di avere le "fregole" come dice qualcuno! non cerco giustificazioni ne scuse per fare chissà cosa! e se non ne parlo con le amiche è perchè loro mi consiglierebbero di buttarmi! credo anch'io che la cosa migliore sia trovare un altro impiego. la cosa che mi fa più paura però è che forse, se ho questa sensazione nei confronti di un altro, ci sono dei problemi nel mio rapporto che non vedo? leggendo in questo sito non si fa riferimento a pura e semplice attrazione, deve per forza esserci un problema quando uno tradisce (o pensa di farlo?!)


... tu hai scritto che non si tratta di amore ma... di attrazione fisica... _fregola_, quindi... un antico adagio (a proprosito delle tue amiche) recita: "_dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei_"... adesso poi, siamo al "_troviamoci un altro impiego_"... addirittura... quasi non si sappia "_mettere al suo posto_" un _galletto_ da ufficio... forse, il vero problema, è che non si sa tenere al "_proprio posto_" se stesse... forse, il problema non è altrove... forse, tu sei il problema... quando scrivi, poi, circa l'attrazione pura e semplice, _a_-problematica, _a_-scritta alla pura e semplice carnalità, cellulare, gonadica, ormonale... beh, questo, credo ti metta a nudo più di qualsiasi altra considerazione tu possa fare: o hai quindici anni oppure sei alquanto immatura... vedi tu...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quando scrivi, poi, circa l'attrazione pura e semplice, _a_-problematica, _a_-scritta alla pura e semplice carnalità, cellulare, gonadica, ormonale... beh, questo, credo ti metta a nudo più di qualsiasi altra considerazione tu possa fare: o hai quindici anni oppure sei alquanto immatura... vedi tu...


ehm Chen... centro!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono sposata da 4 anni, ho un bimbo di 2 ed il rapporto con il mio compagno è bello... però sono 3 mesi ormai che mi sono invaghita di un collega di lavoro! non è successo niente, non ancora... ma ridendo e scherzando siamo sempre a flirtare! ho paura di non riuscire a dire di no! e non so se voglio farlo! anche lui è sposato! non si tratta di amore, ma attrazione fisica! ho bisogno di sfogarmi e capire cosa fare, ma non riesco a confessarlo alle mie amiche! qualcuno mi può aiutare?


 
Usa il filo interdentale.


----------



## Old paolina74 (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu hai scritto che non si tratta di amore ma... di attrazione fisica... _fregola_, quindi... un antico adagio (a proprosito delle tue amiche) recita: "_dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei_"... adesso poi, siamo al "_troviamoci un altro impiego_"... addirittura... quasi non si sappia "_mettere al suo posto_" un _galletto_ da ufficio... forse, il vero problema, è che non si sa tenere al "_proprio posto_" se stesse... forse, il problema non è altrove... forse, tu sei il problema... quando scrivi, poi, circa l'attrazione pura e semplice, _a_-problematica, _a_-scritta alla pura e semplice carnalità, cellulare, gonadica, ormonale... beh, questo, credo ti metta a nudo più di qualsiasi altra considerazione tu possa fare: o hai quindici anni oppure sei alquanto immatura... vedi tu...


se sei qui per provocare, stai facendo bene il tuo mestiere! non capisco cosa dovrei scrivere! forse sono stupida invece che immatura! sei forse insegnante di italiano?! come si dice quando una persona ti fa aumentare il battito cardiaco se ti sfiora?!


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Usa il filo interdentale.



Funziona???? Allora il mio è difettato!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm Chen... centro!!!!


... ora sta andando a pranzo... dalla mamma... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old paolina74 (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ora sta andando a pranzo... dalla mamma... hi, hi, hi...


quante volte sei stato tradito nella tua vita per essere così dubbioso e sfiduciato?! non è che 15 anni li hai te?! ho notato che non fornisci ne l'età nè il nome, qualcosa da nascondere? buon appetito


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Funziona???? Allora il mio è difettato!!!!


Si. revisonare.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si. revisonare.


o cambiare in toto, no


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2007)

*Paolina e le altre*

Spuntate come i funghi del sottobosco. Lo dico senza cattiveria, sia chiaro...ma ogni giorno si presenta la confessione di una giovane donna, sposata da poco, con figlio o figli piccoli, che ad un certo punto, dopo un pò di anni di trombate con lo stesso coetaneo, mette il naso fuori e zac, vuole provare il brivido di un "pisello" nuovo. Perchè, di questo si tratta, senza offesa.
Io mi chiedo una cosa: perchè vi sposate?
Capisco che mangiare la stessa minestra per decenni puo non essere una prospettiva allettante...ma allora perchè vi sposate?
Il matrimonio significa adeguarsi alla solita zuppa per sempre, finchè morte non vi separi, nel male e nel bene, in salute ed in malattia...ve lo ricordate il sermone strappalacrime del prete?
Gli occhi umidi di mamma e papà ( e le loro tasche vuote) a matrimonio consumato?
Ma che cosa vi aspettavate, sposando uno che conoscete da almeno 5 anni ? Genio e sregolatezza? No. Volevate una vita di coppia. C'avete la sindrome della coppia, anche a 15 anni. Non lasciate i vostri fidanzati storici manco se vi puntano una pistola alla tempia.
Una volta sposati, ve li dovete tenere. Questo è il matrimonio: farsi piacere la stessa zuppa, cercando di trovare a casa il condimento, non fuori.
Non sono vecchia, sono del '69...voi siete di una immaturità preoccupante.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Usa il filo interdentale.


BAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> se sei qui per provocare, stai facendo bene il tuo mestiere! non capisco cosa dovrei scrivere! forse sono stupida invece che immatura! sei forse insegnante di italiano?! come si dice quando una persona ti fa aumentare il battito cardiaco se ti sfiora?!


... vedi, ancora una volta _di_-mostri tutta la tua immaturità... il problema non è "_come si dice quando una persona ti fa aumentare il battito cardiaco se ti sfiora_" (quanta beata adolescenza porti con te, ancora, amica mia?)... il problema è il _significato_ che la persona sfiorata conferisce a questa sensazione... ciò che conta, sono le attribuzioni di significato che ognuno di noi assegna agli eventi della vita... e ci sono significati adulti e ci sono significati infantili... in te, amica mia, c'è troppa infanzia... troppa fanciullezza... sguazzi tra "_attrazioni fisiche_" e "_cambio lavoro_"... ti trastulli con il timore che, poverina, l'"_istinto prenda il sopravvento_" e il bisogno di "_complimenti, di sguardi, di piccole attenzioni_"... mentre le _respons_-abilità verso tuo marito e soprattutto verso tuo figlio, dovrebbero farti sguazzare verso ben altri _doveri_... 

... hai una famiglia e un figlio di due anni che ha bisogno di te... altro che complimenti, flirt tra le scrivanie e fregole varie... cerca di crescere in fretta... serve respons-_abilità_... serve l'essere capaci di tollerare le frustrazioni... serve lasciarsi alle spalle l'egocentrismo dell'adolescente viziato...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai una famiglia e un figlio di due anni che ha bisogno di te... altro che complimenti, flirt tra le scrivanie e fregole varie... cerca di crescere in fretta... serve respons-_abilità_... serve l'essere capaci di tollerare le frustrazioni... serve lasciarsi alle spalle l'egocentrismo dell'adolescente viziato...


ahhhhhhhh Chen che sintonia di menti ce matin, bene bene


----------



## Marco (11 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Spuntate come i funghi del sottobosco. Lo dico senza cattiveria, sia chiaro...ma ogni giorno si presenta la confessione di una giovane donna, sposata da poco, con figlio o figli piccoli, che ad un certo punto, dopo un pò di anni di trombate con lo stesso coetaneo, mette il naso fuori e zac, vuole provare il brivido di un "pisello" nuovo. Perchè, di questo si tratta, senza offesa.
> Io mi chiedo una cosa: perchè vi sposate?
> Capisco che mangiare la stessa minestra per decenni puo non essere una prospettiva allettante...ma allora perchè vi sposate?
> Il matrimonio significa adeguarsi alla solita zuppa per sempre, finchè morte non vi separi, nel male e nel bene, in salute ed in malattia...ve lo ricordate il sermone strappalacrime del prete?
> ...


Quoto alla grande Iris!! Perche' vi sposate? Perche' illudete cosi' i vostri compagni? Io quando mi sn sposato ero consapevole di cio' che stavo facendo..ed ero consapevole di voler avere accanto SEMPRE E SOLO QUELLA PERSONA... ma purtroppo la coppia e' fatta da 2 persone... che a volte nn la pensano allo stesso modo riguardo al matrimonio... C'e' molta incoerenza e immaturita' in giro Iris....purtroppo...bacio...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> quante volte sei stato tradito nella tua vita per essere così dubbioso e sfiduciato?! non è che 15 anni li hai te?! ho notato che non fornisci ne l'età nè il nome, qualcosa da nascondere? buon appetito


... amica mia... io sono un traditore... non sono un Santo... tutt'altro... ma un uomo, quello sì! lo sono!... ecco, vedi, più ti leggo e più capisco che il tuo problema non è questo psicodramma da impiegati frustrati... il tuo problema è quello di decidere se diventare donna o intrattenerti ulteriormente nella tua _auto_-centrata e viziata adolescenza... 

...cresci... per il bene di tuo figlio...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

> nella tua _auto_-centrata e viziata adolescenza...


 

e senza nemmeno usare il filo interdentale...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina, leggi le parole di chen, vai al di là delle provocazioni (tutti noi ne sappiamo qualcosa) e troverai forse risposte importanti e punti di vista nuovi.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (11 Settembre 2007)

*clap clap...*



Iris ha detto:


> Spuntate come i funghi del sottobosco. Lo dico senza cattiveria, sia chiaro...ma ogni giorno si presenta la confessione di una giovane donna, sposata da poco, con figlio o figli piccoli, che ad un certo punto, dopo un pò di anni di trombate con lo stesso coetaneo, mette il naso fuori e zac, vuole provare il brivido di un "pisello" nuovo. Perchè, di questo si tratta, senza offesa.
> Io mi chiedo una cosa: perchè vi sposate?
> Capisco che mangiare la stessa minestra per decenni puo non essere una prospettiva allettante...ma allora perchè vi sposate?
> Il matrimonio significa adeguarsi alla solita zuppa per sempre, finchè morte non vi separi, nel male e nel bene, in salute ed in malattia...ve lo ricordate il sermone strappalacrime del prete?
> ...
















  ci si sposa per tanti motivi ai giorni nostri...ma nessuno di quei motivi e' quello giusto...ci si sposa perche' si sta insieme da tanto tempo....perche' lo vogliono i parenti....perche' lo dicono gli amici...perche' non si e' trovato niente di meglio...

Se dovessi mai sposarmi lo farei perche' con quella persona vorrei finirci i miei giorni...perche' la porterei via dall'altare appena detto si per fare l'amore...e perche' starei ad ascoltarla sempre...di certo non perche' me lo dicono gli altri...o perche' non ho trovato di meglio....dovrebbero far fare degli esami tipo scuola guida prima di permettere alla gente di sposarsi...ma si sa...e' l'era del consumismo....e anche il matrimonio ha i suoi guadagni...


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2007)

*TBT*

Per una volta sono d'accordo con te...ma non è vero che tutti si sposano a cuor leggero.
Molti ancora lo fanno per amore.
E ci sono molte coppie felici in giro. Solo che la felicità non fa rumore. Tutto il resto purtroppo si.


----------



## Old AlexRo (11 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Spuntate come i funghi del sottobosco. Lo dico senza cattiveria, sia chiaro...ma ogni giorno si presenta la confessione di una giovane donna, sposata da poco, con figlio o figli piccoli, che ad un certo punto, dopo un pò di anni di trombate con lo stesso coetaneo, mette il naso fuori e zac, vuole provare il brivido di un "pisello" nuovo. Perchè, di questo si tratta, senza offesa.
> Io mi chiedo una cosa: perchè vi sposate?
> Capisco che mangiare la stessa minestra per decenni puo non essere una prospettiva allettante...ma allora perchè vi sposate?
> Il matrimonio significa adeguarsi alla solita zuppa per sempre, finchè morte non vi separi, nel male e nel bene, in salute ed in malattia...ve lo ricordate il sermone strappalacrime del prete?
> ...


Non condivido una ceppa di quello che hai scritto.  La storia è sempre la stessa. Solo che oggi ci sono i forum nei quali sfogarsi con estranei cercando magari la parola giusta che giustifichi l'atto. Forse la nonna tua il pensiero ce lo ha fatto in risaia sessant'anni fa così come mio bisnonno probabilmente si è scopato una donna fuori dal matrimonio come ho fatto io. Chi ha detto che sbucano come funghi? Gli adulteri ci sono sempre stati e le mogli insoddisfatte non le ha inventate questo forum.
E poi francamente: Adeguarsi alla solita zuppa mette una tristezza disarmante. Meglio sarebbe cambiare zuppa con lo stesso partner. Ma per stanchezza si preferisce trovare il pisello nuovo piuttosto che rinnovare il modo di prendere quello vecchio.. Con conseguenze devastanti per tutti.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi date gli indirizzi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non da me 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Old AlexRo (11 Settembre 2007)

Marco ha detto:


> Quoto alla grande Iris!! Perche' vi sposate? Perche' illudete cosi' i vostri compagni? Io quando mi sn sposato ero consapevole di cio' che stavo facendo..ed ero consapevole di voler avere accanto SEMPRE E SOLO QUELLA PERSONA... ma purtroppo la coppia e' fatta da 2 persone... che a volte nn la pensano allo stesso modo riguardo al matrimonio... C'e' molta incoerenza e immaturita' in giro Iris....purtroppo...bacio...


Anche io mi sono sposato con l'intento di rendere felice la mia sposa. Di metter su famiglia e di dimostrare che in fondo la serenità è quanto di più auspicabile c'è al mondo.
Poi però ho incontrato un paio di occhi che in sei mesi han fatto crollare il castello. Ci sono emozioni che non si controllano. Magari non tutti per lo meno riescono a farlo e non è maturità ma semplice vulnerabilità, voglia di gratificazione di sentirsi ben voluti ed accettati. Non c'è nulla di malato in questo. La malattia (e l'immaturità) è semmai non decidere di conseguenza e vivere nella sofferenza di mantenere troppe scarpe in troppe staffe. IMHO.


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non condivido una ceppa di quello che hai scritto. La storia è sempre la stessa. Solo che oggi ci sono i forum nei quali sfogarsi con estranei cercando magari la parola giusta che giustifichi l'atto. Forse la nonna tua il pensiero ce lo ha fatto in risaia sessant'anni fa così come mio bisnonno probabilmente si è scopato una donna fuori dal matrimonio come ho fatto io. Chi ha detto che sbucano come funghi? Gli adulteri ci sono sempre stati e le mogli insoddisfatte non le ha inventate questo forum.
> E poi francamente: Adeguarsi alla solita zuppa mette una tristezza disarmante. Meglio sarebbe cambiare zuppa con lo stesso partner. Ma per stanchezza si preferisce trovare il pisello nuovo piuttosto che rinnovare il modo di prendere quello vecchio.. Con conseguenze devastanti per tutti.


 
A parte il fatto che i miei nonni non stavano in risaia , ma potevano già da allora permettersi la separazione, come hanno fatto (il divorzio in Italia non esisteva)...io non stigmatizzavo l'adulterio, ma ilfatto che ci sia una sorta di compiacimento nello spiegare a tutti quanto si è furbi a fottere il prossimo rimanendo con il caro maritino.
Mi rendo conto che è un concetto difficile, non per tutti accessibile...ma che vuoi...
Vedi anche una volta si scopava al di fuori del letto coniugale, ma c'era sicuramente un maggior coraggio sia nel farlo, sia nell'affrontare le conseguenze.
La mia bisnonna cornifico il marito, buonanima...ma non andò a piagnucolare in giro, e soprattutto trovata la zuppa nuova andò a mangiarsela fuori di casa.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ...che ad un certo punto, dopo un pò di anni di trombate con lo stesso coetaneo, mette il naso fuori e zac, vuole provare il brivido di un "pisello" nuovo. Perchè, di questo si tratta, senza offesa.


 
In un filmetto americano (Mr. Fix - It) un tipo organizza delle sceneggiate per rimettere insieme coppie in crisi. Lo slogan della sua "ditta" è "Cosa vogliono le donne?"

E tutte le donne in coro "A different dick!" (trad: un altro pisello!)

Meditate gente meditate


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2007)

rimane poi il fatto che se i nostri nonni erano costretti a sposarsi dalle convezioni, oggi direi che il matrimonio non te lo impone nessuno. E quindi si può pasare di zuppa in zuppa senza fare i coglioni davanti al prete.


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2007)

E poi basta con questa ipocrisia al contrario ! Puoi pure vivere da outsider...nessuno te lo vieta...ma devi averne la stoffa.
Niente scopate sotto le scrivanie ( fanno triste), niente velo bianco con fiori d'arancio e soprattutto non figliate!!!!

Lo so che vi sentite tutti i figli di Jim Morrison, ma non lo siete!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E poi basta con questa ipocrisia al contrario ! Puoi pure vivere da outsider...nessuno te lo vieta...ma devi averne la stoffa.
> Niente scopate sotto le scrivanie ( fanno triste), niente velo bianco con fiori d'arancio e soprattutto non figliate!!!!
> 
> * Lo so che vi sentite tutti i figli di Jim Morrison, ma non lo siete!!*


Perfetta analisi!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

Stavo per quotare Iris... e poi AleRo... e allora scrivo.

Paola, scusa la svisa, non parlo a te...


Ne leggiamo a palate di queste storie, sono quasi noiose, diciamoci la verità.

E' un anno (oh! un anno!) che son qua sopra e sapevo poco e niente delle corna; solo che io non ne ho mai piazzate e forse mai avute.

Ma me ne son fatta un'idea piuttosto chiara in questo anno di tasti.

La fedeltà non è proprio cosa umana. O meglio, non è corredo di natura.
Si è fedeli se si sceglie di esserlo.

Lo si è per serietà, per conformarsi ai propri od altrui valori, lo si è per pigrizia, lo si è perchè l'ha detto il prete, la mamma... ma la fedeltà non è un orpello dell'amore.

Lo stupore di chi si scopre eccitato alla vista della collega, del macellaio, del postino... è forse lo stupore di chi pensava che la fedeltà facesse parte del pacchetto amore-fidanzato/a-marito/o.

Da buoni animali, rispondiamo agli stimoli sessuali del nostro ambiente.

A dirla così, è di una banalità sconfortante.

La discriminante tra il ricevere e riconoscere lo stimolo e il dargli seguito, è la volontà.

Perchè lo stupore davanti all'eccitazione provata nella frequentazione di un collega, di una amica?
Non capisco. E' naturale. Non capisco perchè per forza debba esserci qualcosa che non funziona nella coppia di cui facciamo parte.

Certo, all'inizio di un innamoramento, molto facilmente tutta la nostra capacità ricettiva è catturata dal soggetto del nostro amore.
Ma dopo anni, figli, e suoceri penso che il nostro sensore per i messaggi ormanali sia molto più vuoto e quindi più disposto a riceverli.

Riceverli non vuol dire che non amiamo più il nostro partner. Riceverli non vuol dire che dobbiamo dargli un seguito.

Ma la decisione è tutta di testa.

Ho la sensazione di aver scritto davvero una sequela di banalità; ma quando per comprendere il brivido di un animale umano per un altro animale andiamo a scomodare dio, il papa, il demonio e gli avvocati... beh... mi pare che sia tutto molto più semplice, più terra-terra. Come noi, insomma.


----------



## Old AlexRo (11 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che i miei nonni non stavano in risaia , ma potevano già da allora permettersi la separazione, come hanno fatto (il divorzio in Italia non esisteva)...io non stigmatizzavo l'adulterio, ma ilfatto che ci sia una sorta di compiacimento nello spiegare a tutti quanto si è furbi a fottere il prossimo rimanendo con il caro maritino.
> Mi rendo conto che è un concetto difficile, non per tutti accessibile...ma che vuoi...
> Vedi anche una volta si scopava al di fuori del letto coniugale, ma c'era sicuramente un maggior coraggio sia nel farlo, sia nell'affrontare le conseguenze.
> La mia bisnonna cornifico il marito, buonanima...ma non andò a piagnucolare in giro, e soprattutto trovata la zuppa nuova andò a mangiarsela fuori di casa.


Non mi pare affatto tu abbia detto questo nella tua analisi. Semplicemente ti lamentavi che ci fosse troppa leggerezza nel considerare il matrimonio una opzione. E da qui partiva la tua filippica su come si debba mangiare la solita minestra e che di qualcosa si deve morire, esattamente come ci si aspetterebbe da una donna dell'ottocento in abito scuro con ombrellino.

Ma stiamo scoprendo ora che le nuove generazioni sono più fragili di quelle vecchie a causa probabilmente di una società che così ci vuole fatti? E tra parentesi, qual'è lo scopo di questo forum? E perchè vi partecipi? Senza polemica, o quasi.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Ma stiamo scoprendo ora che le nuove generazioni sono più fragili di quelle vecchie a causa probabilmente di una società che così ci vuole fatti?


credo che sia un po' così.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (11 Settembre 2007)

Quoto Iris e (incredibile) Chensamurai al 100 %
La vita è una questione di doveri e responsabilità. Se non sei pronta a prenderti questi fardelli (che comunque danno incredibili soddisfazioni): 1) non ti sposi 2) non fai un figlio
se invece ti sposi e fai un figlio e sei in balia del primo galleto da ufficio che ti si para davanti: sei rimasta all'adolescenza (anche se quando io avevo 15 anni avevo 2 palle così!)


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Quoto Iris e (incredibile) Chensamurai al 100 %
> La vita è una questione di doveri e responsabilità. Se non sei pronta a prenderti questi fardelli (che comunque danno incredibili soddisfazioni): 1) non ti sposi 2) non fai un figlio
> se invece ti sposi e fai un figlio e sei in balia del primo galleto da ufficio che ti si para davanti: sei rimasta all'adolescenza (anche se quando io avevo 15 anni avevo 2 palle così!)


Uè, bene bene...


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non mi pare affatto tu abbia detto questo nella tua analisi. Semplicemente ti lamentavi che ci fosse troppa leggerezza nel considerare il matrimonio una opzione. E da qui partiva la tua filippica su come si debba mangiare la solita minestra e che di qualcosa si deve morire, esattamente come ci si aspetterebbe da una donna dell'ottocento in abito scuro con ombrellino.
> 
> Ma stiamo scoprendo ora che le nuove generazioni sono più fragili di quelle vecchie a causa probabilmente di una società che così ci vuole fatti? E tra parentesi, qual'è lo scopo di questo forum? E perchè vi partecipi? Senza polemica, o quasi.


 
Veramente non dicevo questo. Ho spiegato sotto cosa dicevo.
Non ho detto che bisogna essere monogami (la monogamia è una scelta, come dice Lupa), spiegavo che quando si sceglie il matrimonio ( e oggi lo si sceglie), si sceglie la monogamia.
A cosa serve questo Forum è una domanda che non mi sono mai posta.
Per te a cosa serve?


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2007)

La donna dell'800 con abito scuro ed ombrellino, è un esempio lampante di libertà consapevole. Se hai visto il film e se ti riferisci al mio avatar.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La donna dell'800 con abito scuro ed ombrellino, è un esempio lampante di libertà consapevole. Se hai visto il film e se ti riferisci al mio avatar.


che film è?


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Stavo per quotare Iris... e poi AleRo... e allora scrivo.
> 
> Paola, scusa la svisa, non parlo a te...
> 
> ...


... chi si _ri_-vede! la mia amica Lupa... hi, hi, hi... ciao, carissima... come stai?... rispondo alle tue considerazioni... 

1) l'uomo è un animale culturale e sociale, quindi, nulla in lui, escludendone la biologia, è "_di natura_"...
2) Siamo, quindi, più cultura che natura. Rispondiamo agli stimoli, ma non come farebbe un'ameba, come avverrebbe, automaticamente, secondo un circuito S-R (Stimolo - Risposta)... tra il neurone sensitivo e il neurone motorio, insegna la neurologia, ci sono miliardi di _inter_-neuroni... ovvero, c'è la Ragione... quella che ti frena quando sulla base dell'arco S-R, vorresti prendere a sberle il vigile urbano che, ingiustamente, ti multa...
3) Ciò che regola la risposta non è la "_volontà_" ma bensì, i "_valori_"... cosa ontologicamente diversa... com'è noto, pur con tutta la volontà, se non si hanno valori... capito?...
4) Ciò che "_stupisce_", non è l'eccitazione provata per un collega (S), ma bensì l'elementare elaborazione dello stimolo sul piano valoriale... intendo il destino _inter_-neuronale dello stimolo, prima che esso si trasformi in risposta (R)... hi, hi, hi...
5) I "sensori" ormonali, non c'entrano nulla... anni, figli e suoceri, rappresentano quello che Freud chiamava il "_principio di reltà_"... se poi, a questo, vogliamo contrapporre, infantilmente, il nostro "_principio di piacere_", può anche andar bene ma le responsabilità... rimangono...
6) Dici bene, "_la decisione è tutta di testa_"... bisogna, però, averne una... possibilmente adulta... e magari pensare anche a chi, quella decisione, la subisce... innocentemente... senza colpe (figli)...
7) Davvero, per te, l'uomo trova tutto il suo significato nel suo essere animale? Guarda che nemmeno nell'antica mesopotamia possedevano una concezione dell'uomo così miserabonda e fallace... lascia perdere queste _cazzate_... è davvero una concezione terra-terra... molto, terra-terra...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Quoto Iris e (incredibile) Chensamurai al 100 %
> La vita è una questione di doveri e responsabilità. Se non sei pronta a prenderti questi fardelli (che comunque danno incredibili soddisfazioni): 1) non ti sposi 2) non fai un figlio
> se invece ti sposi e fai un figlio e sei in balia del primo galleto da ufficio che ti si para davanti: sei rimasta all'adolescenza (anche se quando io avevo 15 anni avevo 2 palle così!)


... amico mio... come stai?... vai a salutarmi Bruce Lee?... lo faresti per me?...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> 3) Ciò che regola la risposta non è la "_volontà_" ma bensì, i "_valori_"... cosa ontologicamente diversa... com'è noto, pur con tutta la volontà, se non si hanno valori... capito?...


WOW...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... chi si _ri_-vede! la mia amica Lupa... hi, hi, hi... ciao, carissima... come stai?... rispondo alle tue considerazioni...
> 
> 1) l'uomo è un animale culturale e sociale, quindi, nulla in lui, escludendone la biologia, è "_di natura_"...
> 2) Siamo, quindi, più cultura che natura. Rispondiamo agli stimoli, ma non come farebbe un'ameba, come avverrebbe, automaticamente, secondo un circuito S-R (Stimolo - Risposta)... tra il neurone sensitivo e il neurone motorio, insegna la neurologia, ci sono miliardi di _inter_-neuroni... ovvero, c'è la Ragione... quella che ti frena quando sulla base dell'arco S-R, vorresti prendere a sberle il vigile urbano che, ingiustamente, ti multa...
> ...


Ciao caro Chen, bentornato.
1) già definendolo "animale" (benchè sociale e culturale), si capisce quanto siano comunque importanti per noi primati umani gli stimoli ed i dettami biologici.
2) Dire più cultura che natura a mio modo di vedere è arbitrario. Come si può stabilire una simile proporzione? Su quali basi? 
3) ideali e valori senza Volontà e Azione, restano in ogni caso lettera morta. 
4) stupisce fino ad un certo punto...qui si torna al punto 4  

	
	
		
		
	


	




5)Si, concordo...le responsbilità permangono!
6) Concordo. In una scelta, prima bisogna ponderare bene e pensare ad ogni risvolto. Soprattutto a chi subendone le conseguenze, è più indifeso.
7) In effetti, non si può ridurre l'uomo a mero animale...sarebbe un abdicare la Coscienza. Ma vale anche il contrario. Mai sottovalutare la forza della "Bestia" che si agita in noi


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mai sottovalutare la forza della "Bestia" che si agita in noi


La Bestia ha valori? Chen help...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La Bestia ha valori? Chen help...


Dove l'ho scritto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Diciamo che ha le sue "ragioni", e le ha scritte con le quattro lettere del dna.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dove l'ho scritto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ovvero? Le ragioni dell'istinto?


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ovvero? Le ragioni dell'istinto?


No. Quelle che partendo dalle amebe (per non tornareancora più indietro) , ci hanno portato a dialogare qui su questo forum...mutamento e conservazione della specie.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Quelle che partendo dalle amebe (per non tornareancora più indietro) , ci hanno portato a dialogare qui su questo forum...mutamento e conservazione della specie.


va beh che sono incapace di intendere e di volere, oramai mi sono rassegnata... ma perché non capisco? Uffa!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La Bestia ha valori? Chen help...


... la Bestia ha "valore" ma non possiede "valori"... i "valori", sono il frutto, condiviso, di una costruzione ch'è sociale... l'animale è sostanzialmente determinato dalla sua genetica e dall'istinto ad essa collegato... un cane, nasce e muore... in mezzo, riesce a fare tutto quello che un cane può fare: mangia, fa la cacca, fa la pipì contro un albero, si riproduce, rosicchia un osso... si fa una corsetta in un prato... tutti i cani si somigliano in questo... l'uomo invece, nasce del tutto incompleto... non nasce cittadino, lo diventa... non nasce marito... lo diventa... non nasce italiano, tedesco o francese... lo diventa... non nasce macellaio, biologo o tabaccaio... lo diventa... e può e vorrebbe, anche a cent'anni, diventare ancora qualcosa... espandersi ancora... socialmente... apprendere cose nuove... sperimentare relazioni nuove... nuovi valori... nuove modalità... 

... il cane no... il cane abbaia, scodinzola... dall'inizio alla fine dei sui giorni... è la sua genetica... la mancanza del sociale e del culturale...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la Bestia ha "valore" ma non possiede "valori"... i "valori", sono il frutto, condiviso, di una costruzione ch'è sociale... l'animale è sostanzialmente determinato dalla sua genetica e dall'istinto ad essa collegato... un cane, nasce e muore... in mezzo, riesce a fare tutto quello che un cane può fare: mangia, fa la cacca, fa la pipì contro un albero, si riproduce, rosicchia un osso... si fa una corsetta in un prato... tutti i cani si somigliano in questo... l'uomo invece, nasce del tutto incompleto... non nasce cittadino, lo diventa... non nasce marito... lo diventa... non nasce italiano, tedesco o francese... lo diventa... non nasce macellaio, biologo o tabaccaio... lo diventa... e può e vorrebbe, anche a cent'anni, diventare ancora qualcosa... espandersi ancora... socialmente... apprendere cose nuove... sperimentare relazioni nuove... nuovi valori... nuove modalità...
> 
> ... il cane no... il cane abbaia, scodinzola... dall'inizio alla fine dei sui giorni... è la sua genetica... la mancanza del sociale e del culturale...


 
Chen io ho un cane acculturatissimo... giuro.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la Bestia ha "valore" ma non possiede "valori"... i "valori", sono il frutto, condiviso, di una costruzione ch'è sociale... l'animale è sostanzialmente determinato dalla sua genetica e dall'istinto ad essa collegato... un cane, nasce e muore... in mezzo, riesce a fare tutto quello che un cane può fare: mangia, fa la cacca, fa la pipì contro un albero, si riproduce, rosicchia un osso... si fa una corsetta in un prato... tutti i cani si somigliano in questo... l'uomo invece, nasce del tutto incompleto... non nasce cittadino, lo diventa... non nasce marito... lo diventa... non nasce italiano, tedesco o francese... lo diventa... non nasce macellaio, biologo o tabaccaio... lo diventa... e può e vorrebbe, anche a cent'anni, diventare ancora qualcosa... espandersi ancora... socialmente... apprendere cose nuove... sperimentare relazioni nuove... nuovi valori... nuove modalità...
> 
> ... il cane no... il cane abbaia, scodinzola... dall'inizio alla fine dei sui giorni... è la sua genetica... la mancanza del sociale e del culturale...


Chen chiarissimo, grazie!!!! Un po' come dire nasco così e così rimango. Non un divenire...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la Bestia ha "valore" ma non possiede "valori"... i "valori", sono il frutto, condiviso, di una costruzione ch'è sociale... l'animale è sostanzialmente determinato dalla sua genetica e dall'istinto ad essa collegato... un cane, nasce e muore... in mezzo, riesce a fare tutto quello che un cane può fare: mangia, fa la cacca, fa la pipì contro un albero, si riproduce, rosicchia un osso... si fa una corsetta in un prato... tutti i cani si somigliano in questo... l'uomo invece, nasce del tutto incompleto... non nasce cittadino, lo diventa... non nasce marito... lo diventa... non nasce italiano, tedesco o francese... lo diventa... non nasce macellaio, biologo o tabaccaio... lo diventa... e può e vorrebbe, anche a cent'anni, diventare ancora qualcosa... espandersi ancora... socialmente... apprendere cose nuove... sperimentare relazioni nuove... nuovi valori... nuove modalità...
> 
> *... il cane no... il cane abbaia, scodinzola... dall'inizio alla fine dei sui giorni... è la sua genetica*... la mancanza del sociale e del culturale...


Il ritratto di Bondi


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

*OT Lezioni di piano*



Grande82 ha detto:


> che film è?


 
lezioni di piano. Holly Hunter è una pianista scozzese, madre di una bambina (avuta da chi?) che nell'ottocento arriva nella Nuova Zelanda dei Maori. Ah, è muta. Si esprime solo mediante la musica.
Si sposa per interesse con Sam Neill, facoltoso proprietario, e da' lezioni di piano ad un maori (Harvey Keitel). Il loro rapporto musicale diviene erotico, ogni nota è un gesto affettivo - sessuale (letteralmente), il pianoforte è oggetto del desiderio e icona, ritorna per tutto il film.

Il marito scopre il tradimento e la punisce (letteralmente...) ma lei non perde mai la sua "musica"....

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen chiarissimo, grazie!!!! Un po' come dire nasco così e così rimango. Non un divenire...


... esattamente... amica mia... negli animali, _diviene_ solo il livello _di specie_... per selezione naturale... non quello individuale... che rimane sostanzialmente quel che è... l'uomo proprio perché nasce assolutamente incompleto, senza una sua natura precisa, geneticamente sancita, se non a livello strettamente biologico, può _divenire_ in mille modi diversi... può _essere_ _infinitamente_... e quell'_essere_, viene deciso _in primis_ sul piano sociale e culturale e non su quello biologico... questo perché l'uomo, a differenza degli animali, _costruisce significati_ secondo i quali _agisce e pensa a se stesso_... gli animali, possiedono, invece, solo istinto... sancito dal linguaggio della loro genetica...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il ritratto di Bondi


... così, amico mio, sei riuscito ad offendere anche i cani... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lezioni di piano. Holly Hunter è una pianista scozzese, madre di una bambina (avuta da chi?) che nell'ottocento arriva nella Nuova Zelanda dei Maori. Ah, è muta. Si esprime solo mediante la musica.
> Si sposa per interesse con Sam Neill, facoltoso proprietario, e da' lezioni di piano ad un maori (Harvey Keitel). Il loro rapporto musicale diviene erotico, ogni nota è un gesto affettivo - sessuale (letteralmente), il pianoforte è oggetto del desiderio e icona, ritorna per tutto il film.
> 
> Il marito scopre il tradimento e la punisce (letteralmente...) ma lei non perde mai la sua "musica"....
> ...


ah, l'ho anche visto! Parecchio tempo fa, però. Pensavo fosse "il velo dipinto"... ci vedo davvero male... scusate... ma l'oculista è una priorità, ora come ora...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esattamente... amica mia... negli animali, _diviene_ solo il livello _di specie_... per selezione naturale... non quello individuale... che rimane sostanzialmente quel che è... l'uomo proprio perché nasce assolutamente incompleto, senza una sua natura precisa, geneticamente sancita, se non a livello strettamente biologico, può _divenire_ in mille modi diversi... può _essere_ _infinitamente_... e quell'_essere_, viene deciso _in primis_ sul piano sociale e culturale e non su quello biologico... questo perché l'uomo, a differenza degli animali, _costruisce significati_ secondo i quali _agisce e pensa a se stesso_... gli animali, possiedono, invece, solo istinto... sancito dal linguaggio della loro genetica...



imparo imparo... Sono una ragazza sveglia.


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen io ho un cane acculturatissimo... giuro.


... immagino... certo che avere un cane ac-_cul_turatissimo... lascia che almeno la faccia in pace!... ti prego... _s-_tura-_glielo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> imparo imparo... Sono una ragazza sveglia.


... quanti anni hai?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... immagino... certo che avere un cane ac-_cul_turatissimo... lascia che almeno la faccia in pace!... ti prego... _s-_tura-_glielo_... hi, hi, hi...


Ohhh che _pezante_ che sei... su vuoi che ti faccia vedere la foto del mio cane?


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanti anni hai?



Ahhhhh beccata subito!!! Va bene non sono più una ragazza, sigh... Però ho sempre voglia di imparare. Faccio male?


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhh beccata subito!!! Va bene non sono più una ragazza, sigh... Però ho sempre voglia di imparare. Faccio male?


... no, no, anzi... guarda che io mi interessavo a te con chiare intenzioni _Husserliane _di tipo genetico-meiotico riproduttivo... hi, hi, hi... che ne so?... magari sei un sogno di donna... una bomba...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, anzi... guarda che io mi interessavo a te con chiare intenzioni _Husserliane _di tipo genetico-meiotico riproduttivo... hi, hi, hi... che ne so?... magari sei un sogno di donna... una bomba...


sì sì altro che sogno... un incubo Chen... ahahahahah


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ohhh che _pezante_ che sei... su vuoi che ti faccia vedere la foto del mio cane?


... pesante lo sono per davvero... in america non ho fatto altro che squat e panca... dalla mattina alla sera... e così... su altri chili!... adesso peso 108 chili e 300 grammi... per 1.98... troppo per i miei gusti... il problema è che ho un fisico che risponde troppo agli allenamenti... ti giuro che gli anabolizzanti non so nemmeno cosa siano... comunque, mi sono accorto che sto perdendo velocità nel combattimento... devo ritornare al mio peso forma... sui 102, 103 chili... non oltre...

... fammi vedere la foto, dai...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... pesante lo sono per davvero... in america non ho fatto altro che squat e panca... dalla mattina alla sera... e così... su altri chili!... adesso peso 108 chili e 300 grammi... per 1.98... troppo per i miei gusti... il problema è che ho un fisico che risponde troppo agli allenamenti... ti giuro che gli anabolizzanti non so nemmeno cosa siano... comunque, mi sono accorto che sto perdendo velocità nel combattimento... devo ritornare al mio peso forma... sui 102, 103 chili... non oltre...
> 
> ... fammi vedere la foto, dai...


Eccola.

Pero' ora mi spedisci la tua


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì sì altro che sogno... un incubo Chen... ahahahahah


... solo l'ignoranza, per me, è un incubo... quindi tu, amica mia, non puoi essere un incubo... chissà che bella persona sei...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... solo l'ignoranza, per me, è un incubo... quindi tu, amica mia, non puoi essere un incubo... chissà che bella persona sei...


dentro e fuori Chen... beh diciamo soprattutto dentro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eccola.
> 
> Pero' ora mi spedisci la tua


Come,_ la mia_?...io non ce l'ho mica!... no, no, è _la tua_ che vogliamo vedere... hi, hi, hi... ce _la fai_ vedere o no?... mostra-_cela _dai!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Come,_ la mia_?...io non ce l'ho mica!... no, no, è _la tua_ che vogliamo vedere... hi, hi, hi... ce _la fai_ vedere o no?... mostra-_cela _dai!... hi, hi, hi...


Non fare il brocco-_lo... _


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... pesante lo sono per davvero... in america non ho fatto altro che squat e panca... dalla mattina alla sera... e così... su altri chili!... adesso peso 108 chili e 300 grammi... per 1.98... troppo per i miei gusti... il problema è che ho un fisico che risponde troppo agli allenamenti... ti giuro che gli anabolizzanti non so nemmeno cosa siano... comunque, mi sono accorto che sto perdendo velocità nel combattimento... devo ritornare al mio peso forma... sui 102, 103 chili... non oltre...
> 
> ... fammi vedere la foto, dai...


 
...vanesio, prima ci provavi con me


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

oh, anche con me se è per quello!


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Però...*

Chen...caspita che tecnica di rimorchio che esibisci!!!!
Solo che, se mi permetti, forse tutta questa storia degli allenamenti eppoi i combattimenti eggiù ancora con centinaia di chili ai quali sfilarne 5 per essere perfetto...forse...a parer mio. ...potrebbero un pò intimorire l'altro sesso...no? Forse no e del resto ci sarà pure un motivo se io l'ultima volta che ho rimorchiato una avevo vent'anni, no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







chensamurai ha detto:


> Come,_ la mia_?...io non ce l'ho mica!... no, no, è _la tua_ che vogliamo vedere... hi, hi, hi... ce _la fai_ vedere o no?... mostra-_cela _dai!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...vanesio, prima ci provavi con me


... e allora?... che significa tutto questo?... se tu sapessi cosa ho combinato a Los Angeles... mica ho fatto solo pesi... hi, hi, hi... sai, ho conosciuto, di persona, Yoko Ono, la vedova di Lennon... appena posso, scrivo qualcosa circa le mie personali riflessioni... dopo averla vista e averle stretto la mano... dopo averle parlato... 

... a parte questo piccolo mostro orientale, ho conosciuto una ragazza davvero favolosa... e pensa, sono persino riuscito a _non _portarmela a letto... ho opposto una strenua resistenza... ho evocato, nella mia mente, l'immagine di Bruja con in mano l'"_Etica a_ _Nicomaco_" di Aristotele... hi, hi, hi... mi sono comportato da uomo... e abbiamo parlato del post-strutturalismo... di Derrida... della _de_-costruzione... ci siamo dati solo alcuni baci... nulla più... per la prima volta in vita mia... ho dominato me stesso... completamente... come un monaco zen... ne sono orgoglioso... e credo che sia anche il risultato della mia frequentazione in questo sito... 

... ve ne parlerò... con calma...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e allora?... che significa tutto questo?... se tu sapessi cosa ho combinato a Los Angeles... mica ho fatto solo pesi... hi, hi, hi... sai, ho conosciuto, di persona, Yoko Ono, la vedova di Lennon... appena posso, scrivo qualcosa circa le mie personali riflessioni... dopo averla vista e averle stretto la mano... dopo averle parlato...
> 
> ... a parte questo piccolo mostro orientale, ho conosciuto una ragazza davvero favolosa... e pensa, sono persino riuscito a _non _portarmela a letto... ho opposto una strenua resistenza... ho evocato, nella mia mente, l'immagine di Bruja con in mano l'"_Etica a_ _Nicomaco_" di Aristotele... hi, hi, hi... mi sono comportato da uomo... e abbiamo parlato del post-strutturalismo... di Derrida... della _de_-costruzione... ci siamo dati solo alcuni baci... nulla più... per la prima volta in vita mia... ho dominato me stesso... completamente... come un monaco zen... ne sono orgoglioso... e credo che sia anche il risultato della mia frequentazione in questo sito...
> 
> ... ve ne parlerò... con calma...


perchè, non ce ne hai appena parlato?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> Chen...caspita che tecnica di rimorchio che esibisci!!!!
> Solo che, se mi permetti, forse tutta questa storia degli allenamenti eppoi i combattimenti eggiù ancora con centinaia di chili ai quali sfilarne 5 per essere perfetto...forse...a parer mio. ...potrebbero un pò intimorire l'altro sesso...no? Forse no e del resto ci sarà pure un motivo se io l'ultima volta che ho rimorchiato una avevo vent'anni, no?


il problema è che lui ha un'ottima tecnica di rimorchio... ma poi, una volta sedotteci.... ci abbandona...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(come dire che alla fine getta l'amo, ma non mi pare peschi molto... sarà la mia impressione....)


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Ommaronnamiaaaaaa*

Chen....hai letto Chen? Dimmi che non è vero dai! Le seduci eppoi le abbandoni????? Senza manco quagliare prima?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grande, tutto questo può voler dire una sola cosa: lui ha la pancia già piena, altrimenti non si spiega tutto questo spreco!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Grande82 ha detto:


> il problema è che lui ha un'ottima tecnica di rimorchio... ma poi, una volta sedotteci.... ci abbandona......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> Chen...caspita che tecnica di rimorchio che esibisci!!!!
> Solo che, se mi permetti, forse tutta questa storia degli allenamenti eppoi i combattimenti eggiù ancora con centinaia di chili ai quali sfilarne 5 per essere perfetto...forse...a parer mio. ...potrebbero un pò intimorire l'altro sesso...no? Forse no e del resto ci sarà pure un motivo se io l'ultima volta che ho rimorchiato una avevo vent'anni, no?


... amico mio... in carne e ossa... insomma, dal vivo... sono ancora più amabile e simpatico di quanto risulto nel virtuale... dico le cose come stanno... io amo combattere... mi alleno duramente per questo... mio nonno paterno era alto 2.07, mio padre è alto 1.96... è una questione genetica... nulla più... oggi, per combattere ad un certo livello, devi essere dotato fisicamente... altrimenti ti _spazzano_ via in due minuti... intendo combattimenti _full_, ovviamente... per questo, devi avere una buona struttura di base e sudare con i pesi... far crescere i muscoli... 

... quanto a rimorchiare... amico mio... ho il problema opposto... ho rimorchiato così tanto da non capire più nemmeno chi ero, perché rimorchiavo, che volevo, cosa cercavo... piano piano, amico mio, sto guarendo... mi sto rigenerando... sto ritrovando... il senso delle cose...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio... in carne e ossa... insomma, *dal vivo... sono ancora più amabile e simpatico di quanto risulto nel virtuale*... dico le cose come stanno... io amo combattere... mi alleno duramente per questo... mio nonno paterno era alto 2.07, mio padre è alto 1.96... è una questione genetica... nulla più... oggi, per combattere ad un certo livello, devi essere dotato fisicamente... altrimenti ti _spazzano_ via in due minuti... intendo combattimenti _full_, ovviamente... per questo, devi avere una buona struttura di base e sudare con i pesi... far crescere i muscoli...
> 
> ... quanto a rimorchiare... amico mio... ho il problema opposto... ho rimorchiato così tanto da non capire più nemmeno chi ero, perché rimorchiavo, che volevo, cosa cercavo... piano piano, amico mio, sto guarendo... mi sto rigenerando... sto ritrovando... il senso delle cose...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il problema è che lui ha un'ottima tecnica di rimorchio... ma poi, una volta sedotteci.... ci abbandona......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... questo, fanciulla mia... lo dici tu... e ti sbagli... eccome se ti sbagli... intendi qui, immagino, nel forum... hi, hi, hi... e se ti dicessi che... qualcosa è già accaduto?... se ti dicessi che le cose, non sono quel che sembrano... che s'agitano, qui, i fantasmi del virtuale ma che, c'è del marcio in Danimarca?... hi, hi, hi... insomma, amica mia, non dare per scontato ciò che scontato non è... delle cose sono accadute... dei fatti si son verificati... qualcuno sa... qualcuno ha visto...


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

*to', chi si rivede*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sposata da quattro anni... un bimbo di due... un rapporto "bello" con il tuo compagno... "invaghita" di un collega... non è successo niente... ma stai sempre a "_flirtare_"... e che bello "_flirtare_"... hai paura di non riuscire a dire di no... proprio non ce la fai... è questione che va ben oltre le tue capacità... e, forse, non vuoi proprio dire di no... anche lui è sposato... ma, attenzione, non è amore... è solo attrazione fisica... una questione d'ormoni... questione di _fregola_, insomma... hi, hi, hi... confessarlo alle amiche, poi... giammai!... chissà che potrebbero pensare di te... ti potrebbero scambiare per una poca seria... con poca respons-_abilità_... poco _abile_... un po', diciamo, superficialotta... una che "_flirta_", in preda agli ormoni... in piena _fregola_... etimologicamente, "_Quell'atto che fanno i pesci nel tempo del gettar le uova, fregandosi su pe' sassi_"... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... un augurio?... spero che tu possa essere una buona madre per quel bambino di due anni... lo spero tanto, per lui... per il resto, vedi un po' tu... "_guardati_"... e tira le conclusioni...


 
guarda che non devi demonizzare la "fregola"... non è mica una cosa sbagliata in sè, sai... magari ad esser complicato è il contesto...


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

Ecco perché quelli come me non hanno speranza!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troppo piccolo, troppo magro, sollevo pesi incredibili e sono sempre col fisico di olivia...mah ....Turn....ehi Turn mi sentiiiiii? Uniamo le forze???? Forse in due riusciamo a competere!!!!
Maledetto mercato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. Grande.....un pò di contegno per favore!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio... in carne e ossa... insomma, dal vivo... sono ancora più amabile e simpatico di quanto risulto nel virtuale... dico le cose come stanno... io amo combattere... mi alleno duramente per questo... mio nonno paterno era alto 2.07, mio padre è alto 1.96... è una questione genetica... nulla più... oggi, per combattere ad un certo livello, devi essere dotato fisicamente... altrimenti ti _spazzano_ via in due minuti... intendo combattimenti _full_, ovviamente... per questo, devi avere una buona struttura di base e sudare con i pesi... far crescere i muscoli...
> 
> ... quanto a rimorchiare... amico mio... ho il problema opposto... ho rimorchiato così tanto da non capire più nemmeno chi ero, perché rimorchiavo, che volevo, cosa cercavo... piano piano, amico mio, sto guarendo... mi sto rigenerando... sto ritrovando... il senso delle cose...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè, non ce ne hai appena parlato?


... parlato sì... ma non "_con calma_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Settembre 2007)

ma la polizia postale poi è arrivata?!
io avevo il pc in riparazione e mi sono persa i fuochi d'artificio..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ps= donna sposata con figlio che desidera il collega.. su che sei grande abbastanza per evitare di inciampare nei letti altrui. non c'è bisogno di cambiare lavoro, direi che concordo con Chensamurai sul crescere.. ma non lo dirò perchè è contro la mia religione


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> Ecco perché quelli come me non hanno speranza!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dimmi come ti alleni... forse, l'errore e nel tuo metodo di allenamento... quante sedute fai?... con quali carichi?... serie?... spiegami dai...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ma la polizia postale poi è arrivata?!
> io avevo il pc in riparazione e mi sono persa i fuochi d'artificio..
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao pupa!

E no! la stiamo ancora aspettando! Ma sai come sono queste indagini, van per lunghe... pensa che quasi quasi ce ne scordiamo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> guarda che non devi demonizzare la "fregola"... non è mica una cosa sbagliata in sè, sai... magari ad esser complicato è il contesto...


... e chi la demonizza?... non ho nulla contro il "_fregarsi su pe' sassi, gettando le uova_"... è quando la fregola, in una persona in là con gli anni, s'accompagna ad una _in_-sana dose di infanzia... che m'incazzo... è _fuori_ tempo... _fuori_ luogo... _fuori_ tutto... insomma, amica mia, tutto è perdonabile... ma quando c'è arte, creatività, talento... stile... quando si è _dentro_...


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono sposata da 4 anni, ho un bimbo di 2 ed il rapporto con il mio compagno è bello... però sono 3 mesi ormai che mi sono invaghita di un collega di lavoro! non è successo niente, non ancora... ma ridendo e scherzando siamo sempre a flirtare! ho paura di non riuscire a dire di no! e non so se voglio farlo! anche lui è sposato! non si tratta di amore, ma attrazione fisica! ho bisogno di sfogarmi e capire cosa fare, ma non riesco a confessarlo alle mie amiche! qualcuno mi può aiutare?


 
Ti faccio il quadro possibile... Adrenalina, ormoni che partono, farfalle nello stomaco... Poi faticosissimi giorni, settimane, mesi di frustrazioni, dubbi, paure, pentimenti, sensi di colpa, gelosie... Poi se lui vuole vederti ancora... il tunnel. Se invece chiude... ti stracci le vesti. 
Vedi tu se ne vale la pena. Può anche essere, ma lo sai solo tu.


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao pupa!
> 
> E no! la stiamo ancora aspettando! Ma sai come sono queste indagini, van per lunghe... pensa che quasi quasi *ce ne scordiamo*...


... quasi quasi ce ne siamo scordati... hi, hi, hi... non hai studiato ancora l'italiano?...


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Aaaabbeh...*

ho fatto tutti i tipi di allenamento sia di agilità che di sviluppo. Seguito per 5 anni da un professionista ISEF tutti i santi giorni tranne la domenica con risultati notevoli (a vent'anni)...come forza.....come estetica sempre olivia 





Poi avevo imparato abbastanza per fare da me. Comunque il trainer mi diceva che è normale per il mio fisico: il mio muscolo ha una fibra (prevalenza rossa o bianca non ricordo: discorso troppo complicato) tale che ha una ipertrofia minima. A meno che non decida di barare con pillole e altre amenità, questa è la mia struttura e me la tengo. Ma le donne non c'entrano ...dai scherzavo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dimmi come ti alleni... forse, l'errore e nel tuo metodo di allenamento... quante sedute fai?... con quali carichi?... serie?... spiegami dai...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il problema è che lui ha un'ottima tecnica di rimorchio... ma poi, una volta sedotteci.... ci abbandona......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... non è che con te... amica mia... serva l'arpione?... hi, hi, hi... con i tuoi fanoni potrei confezionare dei bei corsetti per signora... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao pupa!
> 
> E no! la stiamo ancora aspettando! Ma sai come sono queste indagini, van per lunghe... pensa che quasi quasi ce ne scordiamo...


 
Grazie dell'informazione Lupa.. menomale non mi sono persa niente!
Nessun arrestato, nessun condannato, nessun licenziato.. niente?!
Ma il terrore è dietro l'angolo, la minaccia non è scampata, l'apocalisse è in agguato.
meditiamo...ZZZzzz ehm... sì meditiamo..







ps= Finito i ricreativo, si principia avviare i culturale: pole la donna pareggiare co 'll'omo?!

NO!

E invece sì!

S'apre i dibattito: la donna la donna la donna la donna.. o l'omo?!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> ho fatto tutti i tipi di allenamento sia di agilità che di sviluppo. Seguito per 5 anni da un professionista ISEF tutti i santi giorni tranne la domenica con risultati notevoli (a vent'anni)...come forza.....come estetica sempre olivia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... fibra rossa... resistenza... è un problema... comunque, per crescere fisicamente, devi esaurire nel più breve tempo possibile il muscolo e seguire una dieta iperproteica e ipervitaminica... dopo l'allenamento, il muscolo dovrebbe farti male... devi lasciarlo a riposo per almeno 48 ore... i carichi devono essere tali da non permetterti di eseguire più di 6 - 8 ripetizioni per esercizio... non far durare la seduta più di 40 - 50 minuti... il muscolo deve esssere "sbranato"... allora l'anabolismo ti fa crescere...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Grazie dell'informazione Lupa.. menomale non mi sono persa niente!
> Nessun arrestato, nessun condannato, nessun licenziato.. niente?!
> Ma il terrore è dietro l'angolo, la minaccia non è scampata, l'apocalisse è in agguato.
> meditiamo...ZZZzzz ehm... sì meditiamo..
> ...


... no, no... le cose proseguono... vanno avanti... vedrai... vedrai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Settembre 2007)

vedo veeeedo!!


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Glab!*

Chen...grazie per i consigli ma ormai ho 40anni e altre cose per la testa. Mi alleno lo stesso, ma non certo per crescere! A quest'età poi....ormai sto bene dentro olivia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Del resto anche a 20 anni l'allenamento aveva scopi bel lungi dall'accrescimento per fini estetici. Però all'epoca, ad esser sincero, non mi sarebbe punto dispiaciuto metter su qualche scolpitura qua e là!




chensamurai ha detto:


> ... fibra rossa... resistenza... è un problema... comunque, per crescere fisicamente, devi esaurire nel più breve tempo possibile il muscolo e seguire una dieta iperproteica e ipervitaminica... dopo l'allenamento, il muscolo dovrebbe farti male... devi lasciarlo a riposo per almeno 48 ore... i carichi devono essere tali da non permetterti di eseguire più di 6 - 8 ripetizioni per esercizio... non far durare la seduta più di 40 - 50 minuti... il muscolo deve esssere "sbranato"... allora l'anabolismo ti fa crescere...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e chi la demonizza?... non ho nulla contro il "_fregarsi su pe' sassi, gettando le uova_"... è quando la fregola, in una persona in là con gli anni, s'accompagna ad una _in_-sana dose di infanzia... che m'incazzo... è _fuori_ tempo... _fuori_ luogo... _fuori_ tutto... insomma, amica mia, tutto è perdonabile... ma quando c'è arte, creatività, talento... stile... quando si è _dentro_...


Chen te lo devo proprio dire uffa. Mi leggi nel pensiero. Davvero. Ma secondo te esiste una cura? E differenza tra uomo/donna?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono sposata da 4 anni, ho un bimbo di 2 ed il rapporto con il mio compagno è bello... però sono 3 mesi ormai che mi sono invaghita di un collega di lavoro! non è successo niente, non ancora... ma ridendo e scherzando siamo sempre a flirtare! ho paura di non riuscire a dire di no! e non so se voglio farlo! anche lui è sposato! non si tratta di amore, ma attrazione fisica! ho bisogno di sfogarmi e capire cosa fare, ma non riesco a confessarlo alle mie amiche! qualcuno mi può aiutare?


Io credo che dovete parlare seriamente, tu e tuo collega. Solo così non finisci un'amicizia e il rapporto con il tuo ragazzo. E' assolutamente lecito di avere ottimi amici del sesso opposto, però dovete essere chiari ed onesti l'uno con l'altro.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> E' assolutamente lecito di avere ottimi amici del sesso opposto, però dovete essere chiari ed onesti l'uno con l'altro.


Sì sì sì e ancora sì.


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

mi sono iscritta a questo forum per esporre la mia situazione, per avere scambi di idee e opinioni su ciò che mi sta accadendo! se volevo tradire mio marito non mi facevo il problema di venirlo a dire a voi o a chissa chi! è vero che ho detto di aver paura di non resistere, ma in 3 mesi penso di averlo fatto, no?! volevo avere i consigli di persone che hanno avuto esperienze simili perchè NON HO INTENZIONE di tradire mio marito! la mia non è voglia di un altro pisello!!! e molto probabilmente è solo la mia crisi di identità (mamma/moglie/ragazzina?!) a farmi provare attrazione verso questa persona! non lo so?! se non avevo dubbi non mi rivolgevo a voi!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> mi sono iscritta a questo forum per esporre la mia situazione, per avere scambi di idee e opinioni su ciò che mi sta accadendo! se volevo tradire mio marito non mi facevo il problema di venirlo a dire a voi o a chissa chi! è vero che ho detto di aver paura di non resistere, ma in 3 mesi penso di averlo fatto, no?! volevo avere i consigli di persone che hanno avuto esperienze simili perchè NON HO INTENZIONE di tradire mio marito! la mia non è voglia di un altro pisello!!! e molto probabilmente è solo la mia crisi di identità (mamma/moglie/ragazzina?!) a farmi provare attrazione verso questa persona! non lo so?! se non avevo dubbi non mi rivolgevo a voi!


ragazza mia, qui è così,la situazione.
RIcevi consigli, insulti, conforto, leggerezza e profondità. Ma prova a leggere tutto con attenzione e vedrai che troverai molte idee.
Alcuni dicono di toglierti il pensiero. Altri di resistere. Altri di domandarti se la volontà è maggiore della voglia. Altri di cambiare lavoro.
Ma poi quello che conta è. tu che vuoi?
Io non avevo figli e marito, ma non volevo cedere... eppure dopo sei mesi di flirt gratificanti.... beh, alla fine è bastato un momento in cui ho pensato "perchè resistere? si vive una volta sola. Alla fine cederò comunque, tanto vale godersela".
Risultato? Pochi incontri non particolarmente esaltanti nel giro di 10gg, tanta voglia di chiudere, tre mesi per uscirne e ancora un pò risento degli strascichi, nonostante una nuova storia e un mese di distacco totale. Ne è valsa la pena? No. 
Ma la domanda è un'altra: tu riuscirai davvero a resistere? O baserà un momento di debolezza? Posto che la debolezza si vince, non sarebbe meglio eliminare dalla base il problema?
Non so se costui è un uomo con cui parlare e chiarire che è meglio evitarsi. Puoi provare. Ma attenta, perchè se è uno che non molla una volta mostrato il fianco dovrai proteggerti con maggiore attenzione. 
Io continuerei a mandare curriculum. E proverei anche a parlarci e chiedergli di evitarci. 
Ma soprattutto cercherei di trovare i problemi con tuo marito e parlarne a lui.
Vuoi provare ora a far chiarezza con noi?


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> mi sono iscritta a questo forum per esporre la mia situazione, per avere scambi di idee e opinioni su ciò che mi sta accadendo! se volevo tradire mio marito non mi facevo il problema di venirlo a dire a voi o a chissa chi! è vero che ho detto di aver paura di non resistere, ma in 3 mesi penso di averlo fatto, no?! volevo avere i consigli di persone che hanno avuto esperienze simili perchè NON HO INTENZIONE di tradire mio marito! la mia non è voglia di un altro pisello!!! e molto probabilmente è solo la mia crisi di identità (mamma/moglie/ragazzina?!) a farmi provare attrazione verso questa persona! non lo so?! se non avevo dubbi non mi rivolgevo a voi!


Forse avrai trovato i toni un pò bruschi, ma se guardi un pò in giro è che la storia è assimilabile a molte altre già viste...e la costante non è che si voglia trovare il perchè una si faccia prendere dall'idea di tradire, ma solo una sorta di giustificazione al farlo.

Se vuoi riassumere le varie risposte, al di là dei frizzi e lazzi, dovresti cercare di capire proprio il perchè di questa voglia, cosa non va nel tuo rapporto e soprattutto, se sei davvero disposta a mettere in gioco tutto ciò che oggi hai e che può sembrare banale e scontato, per un'autogratificazione che altre prospettive non è che offra!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*provocazioni*



paolina74 ha detto:


> mi sono iscritta a questo forum per esporre la mia situazione, per avere scambi di idee e opinioni su ciò che mi sta accadendo! se volevo tradire mio marito non mi facevo il problema di venirlo a dire a voi o a chissa chi! è vero che ho detto di aver paura di non resistere, ma in 3 mesi penso di averlo fatto, no?! volevo avere i consigli di persone che hanno avuto esperienze simili perchè NON HO INTENZIONE di tradire mio marito! la mia non è voglia di un altro pisello!!! e molto probabilmente è solo la mia crisi di identità (mamma/moglie/ragazzina?!) a farmi provare attrazione verso questa persona! non lo so?! se non avevo dubbi non mi rivolgevo a voi!


Capisco il "problema" chi non lo capisce sei tu.
Il problema che si è provato a farti vedere non è resstere, ma capire cosa non va in te.
Ad esempio non hai colto la mia provocazione di aver l'indirizzo dell'ufficio.
La provocazione consisteva nel farti vedere che probabilmente il collega non ha nulla di affascinante e se tu lo vedi così è perché lo vuoi vedere così.
Perché?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

*A proposito di libri*

..uno bellissimo, che si chiama UNCOUPLING, spiega nei dettagli COME le coppie si lasciano, si tradiscono, etc.

L'autrice non esplora i PERCHE', per scelta precisa e consapevole. Il perché non è così importante. L'adulterio e quanto ne consegue  sono fenomeni che avvengono e basta perché devono avvenire in determinate fasi della nostra vita, quando ciò che viviamo non corrisponde piu' del tutto all'idea che abbiamo di noi stessi, e a cio' che vogliamo diventare.

Puoi studiarne i perché fino a babbo morto, ma se sei sul quel cammino, ci marci.

Bacio!


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> molto probabilmente è solo la mia crisi di identità (mamma/moglie/ragazzina?!) a farmi provare attrazione verso questa persona! non lo so?!


Infatti, per questo ti si chiedeva quali fossero i problemi nel tuo rapporto di coppia. Se tuo marito ti confessasse di avere un'attrazione simile nei confronti di una sua collega, cosa penseresti?


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La provocazione consisteva nel farti vedere che probabilmente il collega non ha nulla di affascinante e se tu lo vedi così è perché lo vuoi vedere così.
> Perché?


capisco di avere un problema, ma non riesco a trovarlo! ti assicuro che, se potessi, metterei la foto.... non è bello, è normale, e se consideri che mio marito lo paragonano ad un attore (del quale non faccio il nome!)... sicuramente il problema sono io, credo che Chen (e mi secca molto ammetterlo) abbia ragione, sono immatura. Cioè ho voglia di rimanere ancora attaccata alla mia giovinezza e libertà! 
però di una cosa sono sicura: il mio bambino è stato cercato, voluto, ed è la cosa più importante della mia vita insieme a mio marito! 
ho chiesto aiuto a voi perchè non voglio rovinare la mia vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*O.T.*

Per me è inconcepibile che una donna con bambini piccoli possa considerare un uomo che non sia il padre dei suoi figli (a meno che non sia un violento o l'abbia mollata).
Mi sembra impossibile per varie ragioni di ordine "istintuale" (il concepimento nasce da un forte trasporto nei confronti del partner, sicurezza del nido per i piccoli) e di ordine "razionale" (si è fatta la scelta di mettere al mondo dei figli e si ne dovrebbe farsi carico di tutte le responsabilità conseguenti). Ma proprio a livello fisico il rapporto corporeo con bambini piccoli è così stretto che una fisicità estranea dovrebbe proprio disturbare.
Sono strana io? Molte amiche mi han detto di aver provato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti, per questo ti si chiedeva quali fossero i problemi nel tuo rapporto di coppia. Se tuo marito ti confessasse di avere un'attrazione simile nei confronti di una sua collega, cosa penseresti?


sinceramente sarebbe più logico che accadesse a lui! perchè si lamenta sempre che se fosse per me faremmo sesso 1 volta al mese!


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> sinceramente sarebbe più logico che accadesse a lui! perchè si lamenta sempre che se fosse per me faremmo sesso 1 volta al mese!


ahahahahah ... Paolina un bacio! E dai un bacio al tuo piccolo da parte mia... Ti sei sposata molto giovane? Probabilmente non hai vissuto abbastanza la tua adolescenza, quando si diventa mamme si cambia profondamente dentro. Cerca di comprendere la ragione della tua inquietudine, con serenità e senza colpi di testa.


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

*x persa/ritrovata*

sicuramente quella strana sono io, non te! e forse non riuscirei mai ad avere un rapporto con questa persona, ma il dubbio mi è venuto, di conseguenza anche se non ci sarà mai il tradimento il problema momentaneamente c'è


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> sinceramente sarebbe più logico che accadesse a lui! perchè si lamenta sempre che se fosse per me faremmo sesso 1 volta al mese!


Non ti piace far sesso con tuo marito?

Ti piaceva e non ti piace più farlo con lui o non ti è mai piaciuto?


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ti piace far sesso con tuo marito?
> 
> Ti piaceva e non ti piace più farlo con lui o non ti è mai piaciuto?


mi piace e non ho mai avuto nemmeno bisogno di fingere, però da quando ho avuto il bimbo mi sono raffreddata molto! dicono che è normale i primi mesi, ma ormai ha già 2 anni!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è inconcepibile che una donna con bambini piccoli possa considerare un uomo che non sia il padre dei suoi figli (a meno che non sia un violento o l'abbia mollata).
> Mi sembra impossibile per varie ragioni di ordine "istintuale" (il concepimento nasce da un forte trasporto nei confronti del partner, sicurezza del nido per i piccoli) e di ordine "razionale" (si è fatta la scelta di mettere al mondo dei figli e si ne dovrebbe farsi carico di tutte le responsabilità conseguenti). Ma proprio a livello fisico il rapporto corporeo con bambini piccoli è così stretto che una fisicità estranea dovrebbe proprio disturbare.
> Sono strana io? Molte amiche mi han detto di aver provato la stessa cosa.


 
i figli pero' crescono...e tu senti il bisogno di riaffermare la tua femminilità...a volte anche "staccandoti" dalla fisicità con loro...
voglio un gran bene ai miei figli, ma personalmente ho con loro un rapporto piu' "intellettuale" - affettivo che istintuale/divoratore. Non li soffoco e non faccio la chioccia.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> mi piace e non ho mai avuto nemmeno bisogno di fingere, però da quando ho avuto il bimbo mi sono raffreddata molto! dicono che è normale i primi mesi, ma ormai ha già 2 anni!


 
due anni non sono molti! Sono i due anni in cui il piccolo è ancora in simbiosi con la mamma.

La vita va a fasi, secondo me è anche sano che i primi quattro - sei anni della vita di un bambino una donna li passi a fare la mamma, pero' poi è altrettanto giusto che si riscopra come donna e si "emancipi" dal ruolo (che francamente trovo antipatico) "della supermamma"! (anche per il bene dei figli!)

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> capisco di avere un problema, ma non riesco a trovarlo! ti assicuro che, se potessi, metterei la foto.... non è bello, è normale, e se consideri che mio marito lo paragonano ad un attore (del quale non faccio il nome!)... sicuramente il problema sono io, credo che Chen (e mi secca molto ammetterlo) abbia ragione, sono immatura. Cioè ho voglia di rimanere ancora attaccata alla mia giovinezza e libertà!
> però di una cosa sono sicura: il mio bambino è stato cercato, voluto, ed è la cosa più importante della mia vita insieme a mio marito!
> ho chiesto aiuto a voi perchè non voglio rovinare la mia vita.


perchè fosse per te lo fareste una volta al mese?
vuoi sentirti di nuovo ragazzina o vorresti sentirti donna?
vuoi evadere? qualcosa ti soffoca?
cerca di rispondere sinceramente e magari riusciremo ad aiutarti anche un pò.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> i figli pero' crescono...e tu senti il bisogno di riaffermare la tua femminilità...a volte anche "staccandoti" dalla fisicità con loro...
> voglio un gran bene ai miei figli, ma personalmente ho con loro un rapporto piu' "intellettuale" - affettivo che istintuale/divoratore. Non li soffoco e non faccio la chioccia.
> 
> Bacio!


Anch'io anch'io... Paolina forse semplicemente il diventare madre ti ha messa in contatto con la vera te stessa. I figli ti fanno rinascere, davvero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*età*



Verena67 ha detto:


> i figli pero' crescono...e tu senti il bisogno di riaffermare la tua femminilità...a volte anche "staccandoti" dalla fisicità con loro...
> voglio un gran bene ai miei figli, ma personalmente ho con loro un rapporto piu' "intellettuale" - affettivo che istintuale/divoratore. Non li soffoco e non faccio la chioccia.
> 
> Bacio!


Io intendevo da 0 a 5 ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*Paolina*

Rimetti insieme quello che stai dicendo a noi e ...sei sulla strada per capire...


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè fosse per te lo fareste una volta al mese?
> vuoi sentirti di nuovo ragazzina o vorresti sentirti donna?
> vuoi evadere? qualcosa ti soffoca?
> cerca di rispondere sinceramente e magari riusciremo ad aiutarti anche un pò.


provo a risponderti:
alla sera sono spesso stanca e non vedo l'ora di mettermi a dormire! non che non desideri farlo, ma la stanchezza vince sul desiderio! e ci sono momenti in cui avrei voglia di uscire con le amiche come facevo un tempo!


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> e ci sono momenti in cui avrei voglia di uscire con le amiche come facevo un tempo!


e perché mai non puoi farlo? Tuo figlio ha un padre no? Tu esci e lui sta con papi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*idea!*



paolina74 ha detto:


> provo a risponderti:
> alla sera sono spesso stanca e non vedo l'ora di mettermi a dormire! non che non desideri farlo, ma la stanchezza vince sul desiderio! e ci sono momenti in cui avrei voglia di uscire con le amiche come facevo un tempo!


Non puoi prendere un periodo di aspettativa dal lavoro?
Pensa: riposo, tempo per te, per il bimbo, amiche e ...la sera fresca e con cose belle da raccontare...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io intendevo da 0 a 5 ...


io tornerei indietro solo per rivivere quei momenti... che poi passano troppo presto.
l'odore dei bimbi piccoli, l'unicità del legame... 

sono perfino entrata in crisi quando mio figlio si è diplomato. mi sembrava di non avere più uno scopo importante, nella vita... non doverlo più chiamare al mattino, con quel mio classico tono: sbrigatiiiiii che perdi il treno ecc ecc ecc.

che sia poi anche per quello che mi sono messa a fare pazzie da grande?
secondo me ci sta tutto dentro, insieme a molte altre cose, ovviamente.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> provo a risponderti:
> alla sera sono spesso stanca e non vedo l'ora di mettermi a dormire! non che non desideri farlo, ma la stanchezza vince sul desiderio! e ci sono momenti in cui avrei voglia di uscire con le amiche come facevo un tempo!


siediti. parla con tuo marito. preparagli una cena di quelle speciali. manda il bimbo dai nonni. vestiti con cura e con cura preparati. magari prendendo mezza giornata dall'ufficio.
devi rivolgere a questo obiettivo le tue attenzioni, o non ne uscirai mai.


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

*grazie*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e perché mai non puoi farlo? Tuo figlio ha un padre no? Tu esci e lui sta con papi...


credo di essere veramente stupida! mi sento in colpa al pensiero di uscire a divertirmi e lasciare solo (anche se con il papi) il mio bambino e mi faccio venire strane idee su un altro! sarò scema! diciamo che ora fisso per una pizza la prossima settimana! già l'idea mi fa star bene!


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> credo di essere veramente stupida! mi sento in colpa al pensiero di uscire a divertirmi e lasciare solo (anche se con il papi) il mio bambino e mi faccio venire strane idee su un altro! sarò scema! diciamo che ora fisso per una pizza la prossima settimana! già l'idea mi fa star bene!


Ecco brava, esci, divertiti (nei limiti eh). Pensa anche a Paolina essere umano, non solo a Paolina moglie e Paolina mamma. Ovviamente se poi tuo marito volesse uscire per una pizza con gli amici, nessun problema no?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> provo a risponderti:
> alla sera sono spesso stanca e non vedo l'ora di mettermi a dormire! non che non desideri farlo, ma la stanchezza vince sul desiderio! e *ci sono momenti in cui avrei voglia di uscire con le amiche come facevo un tempo*!


ma tuo marito non va una volta a settimnana a giocare a calcetto o a bere una cosa? 
Mettetevi d'accordo: un giorno a settimana ciascuno. l'ora d'aria sarà anche un nuovo concime per la vostra storia. 
Solo con lui puoi risolvere, mettitelo in testa, da sola o con noi non ci riuscirai mai. 
E non è detto che presto non sia lui a trovare un'amante, facendo precipitare le cose.
Devi parlare, cercare, sperimentare CON lui.
E' dura, ma so no certa che ne varrà la pena. Sii sincera e determinata. Ma ferma. Hai un'attrazione, non una relazione. Parla con tuo marito, esorcizzerai anche la tua paura di cedere e avrai un motivo in più per non caderci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*vedi*



paolina74 ha detto:


> credo di essere veramente stupida! mi sento in colpa al pensiero di uscire a divertirmi e lasciare solo (anche se con il papi) il mio bambino e mi faccio venire strane idee su un altro! sarò scema! diciamo che ora fisso per una pizza la prossima settimana! già l'idea mi fa star bene!


Se quello che chiudi fuori dalla porta poi rientra dalla finestra diventa uno spiffero che provoca dolori.
Ritrova tutta te stessa, ujn po' alla volta, voler fare troppo poi porta a cercare vie di fuga ...


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non puoi prendere un periodo di aspettativa dal lavoro?
> Pensa: riposo, tempo per te, per il bimbo, amiche e ...la sera fresca e con cose belle da raccontare...


magari potessi! pensa che ho fatto solo 2 settimane di ferie!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> magari potessi! pensa che ho fatto solo 2 settimane di ferie!


mezza giornata te la puoi prendere? Fallo il giorno prima della pizza con le amiche. Menti, dì in ufficio che hai una visita di controllo. 
Poi torna a casa, fai un bel bagno, magari anche col piccolo, rilassati, fatti fare i capelli e la manicure, curati e truccati, metti a letto il piccolo (o magari lascialo da qualcuno!), vestiti con cura, cucina o ordina fuori una cenetta speciale, ma solo una portata, accendi le candele e metti la musica a basso volume. Manda un messaggio al maritino "stasera non prendere impegni... ti aspetto a casa..." 
E buon divertimento!
Il giorno dopo lui sarà felice di saperti con le amiche e poter ripensare alla serata trascorsa, e tu sarai rilassata e sorridente!
Metticela tutta. Ne vale la pena.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *ma tuo marito non va una volta a settimnana a giocare a calcetto o a bere una cosa? *
> Mettetevi d'accordo: un giorno a settimana ciascuno. l'ora d'aria sarà anche un nuovo concime per la vostra storia.
> Solo con lui puoi risolvere, mettitelo in testa, da sola o con noi non ci riuscirai mai.
> E non è detto che presto non sia lui a trovare un'amante, facendo precipitare le cose.
> ...


Ehmmm...possiamo fare almeno due?|!?!


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

*x grande82*

sei veramente Grande! hai ragione, ma nonostante il bel rapporto che abbiamo l'idea di confessargli questa mia debolezza mi spaventa. però credo sia la soluzione migliore per risolvere questo periodo di crisi!
ho letto ora il tuo secondo messaggio che seguirò alla lettera!
e io che non credevo molto nei forum! grazie!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

*Controcorrente*

Andro' controcorrente, ma non sono d'accordo - di solito - con le uscite "con le amiche" se vengono istituzionalizzate.

Una tantum (max 2 vv. l'anno), ok, ma una donna sposata che bisogno ha di andare a ballare tutte le settimane o quasi come fanno in molte? E' un inutile confusione di ruoli che non porta bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non c'è motivo per cui non coinvolga le amiche nella vita familiare. Io per esempio faccio 1 - 2 vv. l'anno un viaggio con le amiche, ma mi porto i miei figli.

Bacio!


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

*x emmekappa2*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco brava, esci, divertiti (nei limiti eh). Pensa anche a Paolina essere umano, non solo a Paolina moglie e Paolina mamma. Ovviamente se poi tuo marito volesse uscire per una pizza con gli amici, nessun problema no?


non gli creo mai nessun problema quando esce, ed è impegnato due sere a settimana per i suoi hobby


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> non gli creo mai nessun problema quando esce, ed è impegnato due sere a settimana per i suoi hobby


Esci anche tu allora, non avrebbe niente da ridire...


----------



## Old paolina74 (12 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esci anche tu allora, non avrebbe niente da ridire...


lo so, me lo dice anche lui! e mi rimprovera anche che di aver tagliato tutti i ponti con le vecchie amicizie da quando ci siamo sposati! molte mie care vecchie amiche sono sempre single ed escono a ballare tutti i fine settimana. però potrei andare una volta ogni tanto a bere qualcosa con loro


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> lo so, me lo dice anche lui! e mi rimprovera anche che di aver tagliato tutti i ponti con le vecchie amicizie da quando ci siamo sposati! molte mie care vecchie amiche sono sempre single ed escono a ballare tutti i fine settimana. però potrei andare una volta ogni tanto a bere qualcosa con loro


sì sì fallo. E quando lui comincerà a mettere il muso... beh ne riparliamo eh, un problema alla volta!! Scappo che sono in ritardo, un bacio, a dopo.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Andro' controcorrente, ma non sono d'accordo - di solito - con le uscite "con le amiche" se vengono istituzionalizzate.
> 
> Una tantum (max 2 vv. l'anno), ok, ma una donna sposata che bisogno ha di andare a ballare tutte le settimane o quasi come fanno in molte? E' un inutile confusione di ruoli che non porta bene
> 
> ...


verena,devo contraddirti. Innanzitutto non è detto che le amiche siano in coppia e quindi non vedo perchè uno non possa frequentarle, anche senza consorte. Inoltre Paola magari una volta esce con una, un'altra con un gruppo, un'altra con i rispettivi mariti. Non deve diventare un rapporto esclusivo e istiuzionalizzato, ma un modo per fare una pausa non dal marito, ma dall'essere moglie-madre! E non è che lei debba andare a ballare, ma magari un aperitivo, una pizza, due chiacchere e risate.... e quando torni a casa non ti senti più così stanca.....
Tu magari hai amiche con figli che fanno lo stesso, ma presto i tuoi ragazzi non vorranno venire più, o magari le amiche non ne avranno voglia, allora che fai, tagli i ponti? Uscire con le amiche non è un'alternativa al rapporto, ma un modo per rinnovarlo, aver cose nuove di cui parlare e sorridere insieme, un pò di tempo per coccolare se stessi, purchè non diventi mai una fuga dal matrimonio.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> lo so, me lo dice anche lui! e mi rimprovera anche che di aver tagliato tutti i ponti con le vecchie amicizie da quando ci siamo sposati! molte mie care vecchie amiche sono sempre single ed escono a ballare tutti i fine settimana. però potrei andare una volta ogni tanto a bere qualcosa con loro


sì, ma....non parlargli di quello lì, eh? Se no poi è chiaro che ti spingono verso di lui! Una single in più è meglio, per loro!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> sei veramente Grande! hai ragione, *ma nonostante il bel rapporto che abbiamo l'idea di confessargli questa mia debolezza mi spaventa*. però credo sia la soluzione migliore per risolvere questo periodo di crisi!
> ho letto ora il tuo secondo messaggio che seguirò alla lettera!
> e io che non credevo molto nei forum! grazie!


ripeto che parlandone con lui esorcizzi l'idea di farci qualcosa, ti frenerà anche il fatto che tuo marito ti domandi cosa provi. 
Due accortezze: 1- smetti di flirtare, se vuoi, puoi.  2- rassicura tuo marito, che si sentirà minacciato, ma devi fagli capire che l'altro non è proprio nulla per te, se non l'idea di una via di fuga da una vita che forse ti sta un pò stretta, solo che non te n'eri accorta. insomma, è un sintomo, non una malattia.


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

*MIA CARA...*



paolina74 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono sposata da 4 anni, ho un bimbo di 2 ed il rapporto con il mio compagno è bello... però sono 3 mesi ormai che mi sono invaghita di un collega di lavoro! non è successo niente, non ancora... ma ridendo e scherzando siamo sempre a flirtare! ho paura di non riuscire a dire di no! e non so se voglio farlo! anche lui è sposato! non si tratta di amore, ma attrazione fisica! ho bisogno di sfogarmi e capire cosa fare, ma non riesco a confessarlo alle mie amiche! qualcuno mi può aiutare?


 

Ammetto che sia bello, SOPRATTUTTO DOPO AVER AVUTO UN FIGLIO, sentirsi di nuovo desiderabili...(ci sono passata pure io e se leggi la mia storia vedi a che punto sono finita sbagliando!) però , visto che come tu stessa ammetti, non hai grossi problemi di sorta con il tuo compagno...non rovinare tutto (ammazza senti da che pulpito!!) ...dopo non si torna più indietro...dopo non sarà mai più come prima.
E' solo un consiglio spassionato da chi come te ha un bimbo piccolo e ha commesso un errore.

Buona fortuna
Ciao


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> verena,devo contraddirti. Innanzitutto non è detto che le amiche siano in coppia e quindi non vedo perchè uno non possa frequentarle, anche senza consorte. Inoltre Paola magari una volta esce con una, un'altra con un gruppo, un'altra con i rispettivi mariti. Non deve diventare un rapporto esclusivo e istiuzionalizzato, ma un modo per fare una pausa non dal marito, ma dall'essere moglie-madre! E non è che lei debba andare a ballare, ma magari un aperitivo, una pizza, due chiacchere e risate.... e quando torni a casa non ti senti più così stanca.....
> Tu magari hai amiche con figli che fanno lo stesso, ma presto i tuoi ragazzi non vorranno venire più, o magari le amiche non ne avranno voglia, allora che fai, tagli i ponti? Uscire con le amiche non è un'alternativa al rapporto, ma un modo per rinnovarlo, aver cose nuove di cui parlare e sorridere insieme, un pò di tempo per coccolare se stessi, purchè non diventi mai una fuga dal matrimonio.


si, ho capito cosa intendi, le mie amiche per esempio sono quasi tutte single e ci si riunisce insieme in gruppo di tanto in tanto, perché abbiamo gli stessi interessi. Io per esempio le ospito volentieri (loro abitano in altre città).

Mi riferivo all'abitudine che molti hanno di uscire una volta la settimana con le amiche/i (es. tutti i venerdì). Lo trovo francamente eccessivo se sei sposato, e fonte di parecchie tentazioni inutili.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

*A proposito...*

..anni fa lavoravo ancora in uno studio professionale e venne da noi uno con un problema singolare.

La moglie lavorava in un ipermercato, ma, poveretta, era costretta a fare sempre i turni serali! Quando lui passava alle 10 di sera di lì nel parcheggio c'era solo piu' la sua MACCHINA!

Che martire del lavoro!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, ho capito cosa intendi, le mie amiche per esempio sono quasi tutte single e ci si riunisce insieme in gruppo di tanto in tanto, perché abbiamo gli stessi interessi. Io per esempio le ospito volentieri (loro abitano in altre città).
> 
> Mi riferivo all'abitudine che molti hanno di uscire una volta la settimana con le amiche/i (es. tutti i venerdì). Lo trovo francamente eccessivo se sei sposato, e fonte di parecchie tentazioni inutili.
> 
> Bacio!


io esco e uscivo spesso.... a volte anche due o tre volte a settimana con amiche diverse, a volte niente per 10-15 gg...... ma non sono mai stata tentata, nè single, nè in coppia...... poi....... vabbè, sai com'è finita, no?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..anni fa lavoravo ancora in uno studio professionale e venne da noi uno con un problema singolare.
> 
> La moglie lavorava in un ipermercato, ma, poveretta, era costretta a fare sempre i turni serali! Quando lui passava alle 10 di sera di lì nel parcheggio c'era solo piu' la sua MACCHINA!
> 
> ...


ah, il lavoro nobilita l'uomo!!!!! (l'altro, uomo, mica il coniuge!)


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io esco e uscivo spesso.... a volte anche due o tre volte a settimana con amiche diverse, a volte niente per 10-15 gg...... ma non sono mai stata tentata, *nè *single, *nè* in coppia...... poi....... vabbè, sai com'è finita, no?


... quando leggo "nè" invece di "né"... in un racconto di Fogazzaro, un uomo giovane e colto perse l'amore per una donna allorquando la senti dire "pollìne" invece di "pòlline"... insomma, quella donna, in un sol colpo, perse tutto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quando leggo "nè" invece di "né"... in un racconto di Fogazzaro, un uomo giovane e colto perse l'amore per una donna allorquando la senti dire "pollìne" invece di "pòlline"... insomma, quella donna, in un sol colpo, perse tutto... hi, hi, hi...


ahahahahah ... io non sopporto invece che si usi GLI al posto di LE. E' più forte di me, mi passa tutta la poesia... ciao Chen...


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah ... io non sopporto invece che si usi GLI al posto di LE. E' più forte di me, mi passa tutta la poesia... ciao Chen...


... ciao... "_gli _disse" è cosa da impiccagione... hi, hi, hi... al plurale, poi, è cosa da rogo... si dice "disse _loro_"...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao... "_gli _disse" è cosa da impiccagione... hi, hi, hi... al plurale, poi, è cosa da rogo... si dice "disse _loro_"...





































ps mi dici che ne pensi tu del mio topic di oggi? Ormai sei il mio guru... ahahahah


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quando leggo "nè" invece di "né"... in un racconto di Fogazzaro, un uomo giovane e colto perse l'amore per una donna allorquando la senti dire "pollìne" invece di "pòlline"... insomma, quella donna, in un sol colpo, perse tutto... hi, hi, hi...








come potrò capacitarmi di averti perso per un accento?
.......mi rassegnerò...... è chiaro che non eravamo anime gemelle.... troppo lontane le nostre priorità.................


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come potrò capacitarmi di averti perso per un accento?
> .......mi rassegnerò...... è chiaro che non eravamo anime gemelle.... troppo lontane le nostre priorità.................


… per un accento?... e ti sembra poco?... per noi, intendo noi che conosciamo la grammatica, sono cose importanti e assai pragmatiche… molto pragmatiche… drammaticamente pragmatiche… ti racconto una storia… stai attenta… e cerca di capire… eccote-_la_: Il monaco Martino non fu eletto priore per aver sbagliato a mettere un punto! Senti un po' come andò la cosa: un giorno Martino fu incaricato di copiare l'iscrizione che era sulla porta del convento e che in latino suonava così: 
*porta patens esto, nulli claudatur honesto *​_cioè:_ *la porta aperta sia, a nessuna persona onesta si chiuda.   *
Che fece il monaco Martino?... fece come avresti fatto tu, zuccona, che trascuri gli accenti, le virgole e i punti: nel trascrivere, infatti, mise, per ignoranza, un punto dopo "nulli”: 
*porta patens est nulli. Claudatur honesto *​_cioè: *la porta aperta sia a nessuno. Si chiuda in faccia alla persona onesta*_*.* 
Per questo errore di punteggiatura Martino non fu nominato priore, perse cioè la cappa, il mantello con cappuccio che indossano i priori…

… non sarai mai… priora… hi, hi, hi… questa è cosa certa... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> … per un accento?... e ti sembra poco?... per noi, intendo noi che conosciamo la grammatica, sono cose importanti e assai pragmatiche… molto pragmatiche… drammaticamente pragmatiche… ti racconto una storia… stai attenta… e cerca di capire… eccote-_la_: Il monaco Martino non fu eletto priore per aver sbagliato a mettere un punto! Senti un po' come andò la cosa: un giorno Martino fu incaricato di copiare l'iscrizione che era sulla porta del convento e che in latino suonava così:
> *porta patens esto, nulli claudatur honesto *​
> _cioè:_ *la porta aperta sia, a nessuna persona onesta si chiuda. *
> Che fece il monaco Martino?... fece come avresti fatto tu, zuccona, che trascuri gli accenti, le virgole e i punti: nel trascrivere, infatti, mise, per ignoranza, un punto dopo "nulli”:
> ...


.......mannaggia!
Ma oltre al punto in più aveva anche una virgola e una lettera in meno, mi pare...... ah, povero Martino......vuol dire che il Signore aveva altri progetti per lui.... forse insegnare alle giovani menti il valore della punteggiatura.....


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*Grande82*

E adesso ringrazia che la lingua parlata quotidianamente nel tuo Paese non sia il latino, quindi non sentirti terrorizzata dai punti !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sia chiaro Chen ed i suoi adepti sostanzialmente hanno ragione, ma è anche vero che spesso la velocità e la correntezza del digitare fanno saltare l'obbligo del maiuscolo per accentare in modo esatto. 
A volte dipende anche dal tempo che si ha e dal numero di post che si scrivono.  
Se si scrive un post ogni tre giorni magari si ha il tempo di curarlo nei particolari.
Insomma, io vedo continuamente condizionali improponibili e congiuntivi latitanti, ma dove possibile lascio correre, memore di quella frase, sempre valida, del maestro della diplomazia: "Surtout pas trop de zèle"! 
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E adesso ringrazia che la lingua parlata quotidianamente nel tuo Paese non sia il latino, quindi non sentirti terrorizzata dai punti !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E adesso ringrazia che la lingua parlata quotidianamente nel tuo Paese non sia il latino, quindi non sentirti terrorizzata dai punti !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... o dio mio... ora, mi sei diventata _giustificazionista_?... tu, aristotelica, che dai sostegno a simili brutture?... per giunta, anche volendo soprassedere agli strafalcioni, rimane il fatto dell'assoluto ni-_ente _del contenuto... etereo come l'etere... hi, hi, hi... vedi, amica mia, anche tu commetti numerosi errori sintattici e grammaticali ma, diamine, il contenuto di quel che scrivi trabocca e scardina qualunque argine grammaticale gli si voglia opporre... capisci?... io ti leggo, vedo l'errore, ma diventa insignificante all'ombra del contenuto... qui, se vai a leggere quel che scrive l'amichetta... hi, hi, hi... ci sono solo ombre... queste sì, insignificanti... e allora, ecco che la forma, l'aspetto _formal_-grammatical-_sintattico_, "_spara" _come una macchia di caffè su un abito da sposa... hi, hi, hi... insomma, tutto si può perdonare, ma solamente all'intelligenza... suvvia...


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> … per un accento?... e ti sembra poco?... per noi, intendo noi che conosciamo la grammatica, sono cose importanti e assai pragmatiche… molto pragmatiche… drammaticamente pragmatiche… ti racconto una storia… stai attenta… e cerca di capire… eccote-_la_: Il monaco Martino non fu eletto priore per aver sbagliato a mettere un punto! Senti un po' come andò la cosa: un giorno Martino fu incaricato di copiare l'iscrizione che era sulla porta del convento e che in latino suonava così:
> *porta patens esto, nulli claudatur honesto *​
> _cioè:_ *la porta aperta sia, a nessuna persona onesta si chiuda. *
> Che fece il monaco Martino?... fece come avresti fatto tu, zuccona, che trascuri gli accenti, le virgole e i punti: nel trascrivere, infatti, mise, per ignoranza, un punto dopo "nulli”:
> ...


Un punto secoli fa, fu ancora più importante.
"In verità ti dico. Oggi sarai con me in Paradiso."
"In verità ti dico oggi. Sarai con me in Paradiso."

Da qui una nota disputa teologica medievale sul destino dell'anima dopo la morte. Subito in cielo, o in paziente attesa del giorno del giudizio? 

p.s.: Chen...prendi esempio dal Maestro. Perdonaci, perchè non sappiamo quel che scriviamo


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... o dio mio... ora, mi sei diventata _giustificazionista_?... tu, aristotelica, che dai sostegno a simili brutture?... per giunta, anche volendo soprassedere agli strafalcioni, rimane il fatto dell'assoluto ni-_ente _del contenuto... etereo come l'etere... hi, hi, hi... vedi, amica mia, anche tu commetti numerosi errori sintattici e grammaticali ma, diamine, il contenuto di quel che scrivi trabocca e scardina qualunque argine grammaticale gli si voglia opporre... capisci?... io ti leggo, vedo l'errore, ma diventa insignificante all'ombra del contenuto... qui, se vai a leggere quel che scrive l'amichetta... hi, hi, hi... ci sono solo ombre... queste sì, insignificanti... e allora, ecco che la forma, l'aspetto _formal_-grammatical-_sintattico_, "_spara" _come una macchia di caffè su un abito da sposa... hi, hi, hi... insomma, tutto si può perdonare, ma solamente all'intelligenza... suvvia...


Mi spiace, ma finchè si scherza, scherzo anche io volentieri, quando intervengono discorsi sull'intelligenza non posso che rispondere a tono. Naturalmente è possibile che la mia intelligenza sia inferiore non solo alla tua, ma a quella comune, eppure non mi sembri nelle condizioni di giudicarlo. Se qualcuno tra coloro che ho cercato di aiutare riterrà di dirmi che le mie parole erano inutili o poco sagge ben venga, ma il pulpito da cui scagli le tue sentenze non mi sembra adatto. Con questo ho detto tutto e non intendo rispondere ulteriormente.


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un punto secoli fa, fu ancora più importante.
> "In verità ti dico. Oggi sarai con me in Paradiso."
> "In verità ti dico oggi. Sarai con me in Paradiso."
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ciao amico mio... sto solo scherzando un po' con la mia amica "Grande"... sono riuscito a farla incazzare... hi, hi, hi... come stai?


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma *finchè *si scherza, scherzo *anche io* volentieri, quando intervengono discorsi sull'intelligenza non posso che rispondere a tono. Naturalmente è possibile che la mia intelligenza sia inferiore non solo alla tua, ma a quella comune, eppure non mi sembri nelle condizioni di giudicarlo. Se qualcuno tra coloro che ho cercato di aiutare riterrà di dirmi che le mie parole erano inutili o poco sagge ben venga, ma il pulpito da cui scagli le tue sentenze non mi sembra adatto. Con questo ho detto tutto e non intendo rispondere ulteriormente.


... "finché"... semmai... "scherzo anch'io"... eventualmente... hi, hi, hi... e mi fermo qui... alla prima riga... per decoro... per compassione... tesoro... senti, perché te la prendi tanto?... stavo solamente giocherellando un po' con te... possibile che il tuo senso dell'umorismo abbia confini così angusti?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## cat (12 Settembre 2007)

ciao chen,


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ciao amico mio... sto solo scherzando un po' con la mia amica "Grande"... *sono riuscito a farla incazzare*... hi, hi, hi... come stai?


Non che qui sul forum ti sia mai dovuto impegnare molto, per riuscire in questo intento coi numerosi interlocutori.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Incasinato, ma vivo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ciao chen,


... Platone mio santissimo... Plotino mio beato... idea _iper_-uranica divina... occhio del santo demiurgo, visione dall'auriga, forza del cavallo bianco... per mille _deduzioni ed induzioni_... per ogni _dove_... in ogni _quando_... _Essere_... _Ente_... e _Metafisica_ del sillogismo aristotelico... verità della premessa, scagliati sulla conclusione: 

*...dimmi che sei tu!... *​


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma finchè si scherza, scherzo anche io volentieri, quando intervengono discorsi sull'intelligenza non posso che rispondere a tono. Naturalmente è possibile che la mia intelligenza sia inferiore non solo alla tua, ma a quella comune, eppure non mi sembri nelle condizioni di giudicarlo. Se qualcuno tra coloro che ho cercato di aiutare riterrà di dirmi che le mie parole erano inutili o poco sagge ben venga, ma il pulpito da cui scagli le tue sentenze non mi sembra adatto. Con questo ho detto tutto e non intendo rispondere ulteriormente.


 
Va bene così, chen  resta uno scherzoso solone, avevo un amico così, molto colto, molto signore, estremamente dialettico, ma la sua migliore qualità era la leggerezza con cui viveva queste sue doti.... La trovavo la sua qualità più preziosa perchè quel suo essere leggero impartiva la lezione senza che ci si rendesse conto di averla imparata.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene così, chen resta uno scherzoso solone, avevo un amico così, molto colto, molto signore, estremamente dialettico, ma la sua migliore qualità era la leggerezza con cui viveva queste sue doti.... La trovavo la sua qualità più preziosa perchè quel suo essere leggero impartiva la lezione senza che ci si rendesse conto di averla imparata.
> Bruja


Bru, io a volte mi chiedo se io e te frequentiamo lo stesso forum.


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bru, io a volte mi chiedo se io e te frequentiamo lo stesso forum.


... di sicuro non frequentate lo stesso Q.I. ... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*chen*

Non riesci a fare a meno di definire le posizioni e le azioni altrui, sembri un mosaicista maniacale che deve semprevedere l'immagine secondo il suo disegno.
Che c'entra il sostegno con la definizione del perché si possa essere imprecisi? 
Ti ringrazio della fede che attribuisci al contenuto dei miei scritti, forse sono come dici, ma é proprio perchè ho avuto maestri rigorosi che sono diventata "esperta" nella sintassi e nella grammatica "fantasiosa" che credo abbia sempre però un fondamento di correttezza; non mi macchio di colpe marchiane, magari peccatucci veniali.
Può essere che si possa perdonare tutto all'intelligenza, ma perchè farne una regola parziale? 
Credi non veda certi grossolani errori che tu ovviamente cogli ma non denunci? 
Dico sempre che si deve leggere fra le righe..... è una fatica che rende in modo esponenziale, e poiché questa lettura ritengo ti sia abituale, sai anche quale sia l'intendimento.
Tu hai un' ironia cinica, che stenta a raggiungere la farsa....piuttosto è evidente un rassegnato distacco, che dubito sia colto facilmente; l'umorismo è sempre tinto di inerte amarezza, alleggerito e reso finto vanesio dalle tue risatine. 
Capita che l'immagine di sé possa interpretare più l'autore che il soggetto che si vuole rappresentare.... ed in quel che riveli colgo la considerazione cesarea di te stesso che viene confusa a causa delle tue esternazioni "leggibili" ... che errore;
qui sì hai ragione, il gioco lo regge e lo scopre l'intelligenza. 

Scusa il fuori tema ma questa cosa mi girava in testa e già che scrivevo l'ho inserita.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

*chen*


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*@lex, ok ok ... ho capito!*



@lex ha detto:


>


Svegliaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTm74L6qIOk














Bruja


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Svegliaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTm74L6qIOk
> 
> ...


Ti racconterò una cosa. questo pezzo dei Puritani è il primo brano operistico che io ricordi. anche se non ho ben presente il momento  lo associo a mio padre che mi tiene in braccio e perchè questa era la sua opera preferita . Grazie......


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Io mi stupisco che ci sia ancora chi voglia leggere quel che scrive Chensamurai, che ci sia ancora chi ci dialoga. Mi stupisco seriamente, comincio a pensare che qualcuno lo faccia per un certo strano moto di orgoglio personale, per farsi dire "bravo" da qualcuno di innegabile cultura.
Io rammento le minacce che ha fatto a tutti qui dentro, i numerosi post allarmisti in cui annunciava che chiunque usasse un pc da lavoro per connettersi a questo forum sarebbe probabilmente stato licenziato, l'inutilità dei suoi interventi usati per esibirsi e screditare chiunque.. avrà pure cultura, ma credo che chiunque possa provare più ammirazione per il proprio vicino di casa analfabeta, che regala qualcosa di più sicero e onesto.
Lui è filosofo, psicologo, scacchista, maestro di arti marziali, possiede 10000 libri nella sua libreria, ha avuto più di 60 donne, ha studiato pianoforte al conservatorio, ha 34 anni, è ricco e ha girato il mondo, e dall'ultimo suo post che ho letto, ho appreso che è pure superdotato. Eppure è qui, incapace di rinunciare a richiedere attenzione, morbosa attenzione, a costo di insultare e minacciare. è capace perfino di aprire una discussione e rispondersi da solo per tre pagine, deve esibirsi, anche quando dialoga con se stesso. Minaccia querele per offesa, e poi.. non è in grado di risparmiare insulti in ogni suo post.
Non dialoga, non cerca un confronto di idee, non va a contestare le idee altrui.. mira a screditare, ridicolizzare, invalidare le persone. Speriamo che arrivi davvero l'intervento della polizia postale, speriamo. Rideranno molto e non potranno alzare un dito su nessuno qui dentro, perchè il comportamento di nessuno è mai stato offensivo come quello di Chensamurai. Vergognosamente offensivo.
A quel punto, se si rivelasse vera la bufala della polizia postale, potrei anche cominciare a credere a qualcuna delle altre cose che ha detto. Che abbia una cultura è innegabile, credo tuttavia che la maggior parte del resto sia mito e profonda tristezza.


ps= Non replicherò, la mia è solo una considerazione per chi si sente nonostante tutto "toccato" da certi interventi inutili. Degli accenti me ne frego, faccio prima a scrivere "perchè" che a scrivere "perché" e non ho tempo da dedicare alle manie di quest'uomo, che non riesce a prendersi altri piaceri e  differenti soddisfazioni. Sarà scappata per certo qualche lettera, non rileggerò..chi deve inorridire inorridisca, non credo sia un mio problema tutto sommato.

pps= Prendo volentieri l'onere e l'onore di ricordare a questo forum ogni tanto delle sue minacce di farci crollare/chiudere/arrestare/licenziare. Mi informerò sui tempi di queste cose...così per curiosità.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2007)

Non ti arrabbiare Nutè. Lo faccio già io.

La lusinga è la lingua del diavolo.
E a quanto pare fa godere parecchio.

Slurp.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (12 Settembre 2007)

*se....*



paolina74 ha detto:


> vedi, sono veramente innamorata del mio compagno. non l'ho mai tradito ne ho mai pensato di farlo prima di ora (e sono 10 anni che stiamo insieme!). in gioventù (!?) il mio precedente ragazzo, se devo essere sincera, l'ho tradito ma credo che a 20 anni certi errori non contano! sicuramente non riuscirei a far finta di niente! però è difficile vivere 8 ore al giorno vicino ad una persona che ti attrae così tanto! magari se ne parlassimo scopriremmo entrambi di non voler rischiare le nostre storie per una semplice sc.... ma se l'istinto prendesse il sopravvento? mi sono iscritta qui perchè sono in crisi! non so come risolvere questa situazione!



Se ne fossi davvero innamorata gli parleresti di quello che ti sta succedendo....come probabilmente gli hai sempre parlato di tutto "prima" che succedesse questa cosa...cedi pure al peccato con piacere...visto che e' quella la parte piu' succosa....poi arrivera' l'altra faccia della medaglia...ti aspettiamo qui...nel mio caso...ti aspetto al varco


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare Nutè. Lo faccio già io.
> 
> La lusinga è la lingua del diavolo.
> E a quanto pare fa godere parecchio.
> ...


Non mi arrabbio Lupa, rimango solo esterrefatta.
Va bene dar spazio a tutti, va bene porgere l'altra guancia, ma temo che il limite sia già stato superato abbondantemente. 
Vorrei capire le altre persone adesso, le altre persone che lo cercano e ne cercano l'approvazione. Di lui francamente ormai leggo e rido.
Se qualcun'altro avesse insultato 1/10 di quel che ha fatto lui sarebbe stato ignorato. Lui fa citazioni colte, e c'è sempre qualcuno che a modo suo gli va dietro.
è stata creata una sezione culturale appositamente nel forum, ma non è lì che si inseriscono queste diatribe sugli accenti e l'ingoranza. Stanno qui, perchè il confessionale è dove le persone si espongono e dove l'esibizione fa più clamore, dove si può colpire più duramente.
Bah!..


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Se ne fossi davvero innamorata gli parleresti di quello che ti sta succedendo....come probabilmente gli hai sempre parlato di tutto "prima" che succedesse questa cosa...cedi pure al peccato con piacere...visto che e' quella la parte piu' succosa....poi arrivera' l'altra faccia della medaglia...ti aspettiamo qui...nel mio caso...ti aspetto al varco


vabbè, tesoro, ma sono pagine e pagine che parliamo con paola e le spieghiamo che non ne vale la pena! E lei è convinta, davvero. Farà del suo meglio..... poi arrivi tu e la butti giù! Insomma! Io ti voglio bene, ma tu a noi un pò di bene ne vuoi?
Baci


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Non mi arrabbio Lupa, rimango solo esterrefatta.
> Va bene dar spazio a tutti, va bene porgere l'altra guancia, ma temo che il limite sia già stato superato abbondantemente.
> Vorrei capire le altre persone adesso, le altre persone che lo cercano e ne cercano l'approvazione. Di lui francamente ormai leggo e rido.
> Se qualcun'altro avesse insultato 1/10 di quel che ha fatto lui sarebbe stato ignorato. Lui fa citazioni colte, e c'è sempre qualcuno che a modo suo gli va dietro.
> ...


il problema è duplice: innanzitutto lui colpisce chi non lo sfiora con il pensiero più remoto e in secondo luogo non sempre si riesce a rispondere col silenzio e l'indifferenza. 
Lo yoga è un'arte che non è mai riuscita ad affascinarmi.... mi sono anche addormentata a lezione, una volta!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (12 Settembre 2007)

*Piccolina...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, tesoro, ma sono pagine e pagine che parliamo con paola e le spieghiamo che non ne vale la pena! E lei è convinta, davvero. Farà del suo meglio..... poi arrivi tu e la butti giù! Insomma! Io ti voglio bene, ma tu a noi un pò di bene ne vuoi?
> Baci


Piccolina...Paolina in cuor suo ha gia deciso cosa fara'....deve solo trovare le giustificazioni per se stessa...tutto li...lo si capisce gia dal primo post...e' qui non per NON fare quello che intende fare....ma per trovare gente che HA GIA FATTO...quello che fara' anche lei...cosi prende appunti sul dopo...sul come gestire la cosa col marito...che presto avra' uno strano prurito in testa...e ascoltera' la canzone "cervo a primavera" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non posso essere causa delle scelte di altri....ognuno ha una testa....e chi e' causa del suo mal...pianga se stesso...anche se...nello specifico....vedo in Paolina delle lacrime di coccodrillo...mi pare che lei abbia gia premeditato tutto...staremo a vedere...


----------



## Old candyman (12 Settembre 2007)

*Otella.....*









Otella82 ha detto:


> .....per farsi dire "bravo" da qualcuno di innegabile cultura.....


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Piccolina...Paolina in cuor suo ha gia deciso cosa fara'....deve solo trovare le giustificazioni per se stessa...tutto li...lo si capisce gia dal primo post...e' qui non per NON fare quello che intende fare....ma per trovare gente che HA GIA FATTO...quello che fara' anche lei...cosi prende appunti sul dopo...sul come gestire la cosa col marito...che presto avra' uno strano prurito in testa...e ascoltera' la canzone "cervo a primavera"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io dico di no.
o almeno lo spero per lei.
vedremo.... 
quando vai in messaggeria?


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare Nutè. Lo faccio già io.
> 
> *La lusinga è la lingua del diavolo*.
> E a quanto pare fa godere parecchio.
> ...


E la cieca perseveranza il suo limite più evidente


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*Buon giorno MM e tutti*







moltimodi ha detto:


> Non che qui sul forum ti sia mai dovuto impegnare molto, per riuscire in questo intento coi numerosi interlocutori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














MM, questo qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   oggi, ho deciso che ti assomiglia.


Dai , sorridi incasinato..vedrai che tutto si scioglierà...


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM, questo qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao micetta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spero tu sia una buona ...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

*Grande e TBT*

Siete entrambi di Roma, no?

E CHE ASPETTATE A INCONTRARVI?!?!?!


no, ma dico!!!!

Grande la donna deve educare! TBT l'uomo deve avere- come te - giustamente dei valori!

SIETE FATTI L'UNO PER L'ALTRA!!!

O lo penso solo io?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Io mi stupisco che ci sia ancora chi voglia leggere quel che scrive Chensamurai, che ci sia ancora chi ci dialoga. Mi stupisco seriamente, comincio a pensare che qualcuno lo faccia per un certo strano moto di orgoglio personale, per farsi dire "bravo" da qualcuno di innegabile cultura.


Quel che ho letto su suo conto, il modo come risponde e come si comporta con gli altri, ha uno stile proprio e magari è inconsueto, ma coerente.

Io trovo che le provocazioni nei suoi confronti possono aver effetti collaterali di ogni genere, che poi potrebbero degradare.

Un uomo può avere quante donne vuole, ed esprimersi come può. Chen ha un bagaglio culturale notevole, ma come tutti noi, non è il dio nei cieli e la sua perfezione si limita in proporzione della sua capacità di comprendere e volere in quel momento.

E' facile criticare, ma prova a vedere il lato positivo. Immagino che tu sia stato colpito dagli estremi della sua personalità. Però se non fosse stato per questi, non mostreresti tal interesse in tutto ciò che dice, scrive, qui.


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Quel che ho letto su suo conto, il modo come risponde e come si comporta con gli altri, ha uno stile proprio e magari è inconsueto, ma coerente.
> 
> Io trovo che le provocazioni nei suoi confronti possono aver effetti collaterali di ogni genere, che poi potrebbero degradare.
> 
> ...


La cosa che colpisce, non è la critica a Chen...ma a chi decide di parlare con lui. Questi individui vengono definiti avidi di approvazione, incomprensibili...e quant'altro.
Per riassumere, il sillogismo elementare è:
A: Chen       B: interlocutori di Chen (MM, Bruja, Lettrice, EK, etc...)       C: alcuni detrattori di Chen.

Secondo C, A è stronzo. B parla con A, ergo B è un po' stronzo (con tutte le valenze del caso si possano dare alla parola "stronzo"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

Per fortuna, mia figlia in prima media ha già abbandonato questa logica


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Io mi stupisco che ci sia ancora chi voglia leggere quel che scrive Chensamurai, che ci sia ancora chi ci dialoga. Mi stupisco seriamente, comincio a pensare che qualcuno lo faccia per un certo strano moto di orgoglio personale, per farsi dire "bravo" da qualcuno di innegabile cultura.
> Io rammento le minacce che ha fatto a tutti qui dentro, i numerosi post allarmisti in cui annunciava che chiunque usasse un pc da lavoro per connettersi a questo forum sarebbe probabilmente stato licenziato, l'inutilità dei suoi interventi usati per esibirsi e screditare chiunque.. avrà pure cultura, ma credo che chiunque possa provare più ammirazione per il proprio vicino di casa analfabeta, che regala qualcosa di più sicero e onesto.
> Lui è filosofo, psicologo, scacchista, maestro di arti marziali, possiede 10000 libri nella sua libreria, ha avuto più di 60 donne, ha studiato pianoforte al conservatorio, ha 34 anni, è ricco e ha girato il mondo, e dall'ultimo suo post che ho letto, ho appreso che è pure superdotato. Eppure è qui, incapace di rinunciare a richiedere attenzione, morbosa attenzione, a costo di insultare e minacciare. è capace perfino di aprire una discussione e rispondersi da solo per tre pagine, deve esibirsi, anche quando dialoga con se stesso. Minaccia querele per offesa, e poi.. non è in grado di risparmiare insulti in ogni suo post.
> Non dialoga, non cerca un confronto di idee, non va a contestare le idee altrui.. mira a screditare, ridicolizzare, invalidare le persone. Speriamo che arrivi davvero l'intervento della polizia postale, speriamo. Rideranno molto e non potranno alzare un dito su nessuno qui dentro, perchè il comportamento di nessuno è mai stato offensivo come quello di Chensamurai. Vergognosamente offensivo.
> ...


... sono commosso... dedicare a me, un _pistolotto_ di tal genere... _fragilità_, sei donna!... senti, amica mia, appari alquanto contraddittoria... affermi e sancisci, dapprima, l'inutilità dei miei interventi per poi, fragilmente, subirne il "_tocco_" mortale... insomma, accordati con te _medesima_... comunque, ti assicuro che non sono una persona "_triste_"... anzi... tutt'altro... e se tu vorrai immolarti a me... donandoti nella carne e nello spirito... te lo dimostrerò... hi, hi, hi... ti correggo solamente una piccola inesattezza: non ho affermato di essere super-dotato, ho detto, più semplicemente, che la "_taglia_" delle mie calzature è il 47... d'altra parte, insomma, sono alto 1.98... che ci posso fare?...

... sulla questione delle minacce e delle denuncie, credo che la domanda da porsi sia una sola: come mai, _due secondi_ dopo che ho scritto quel che ho scritto, Bruja, Lettrice, Compos mentis, Multimodi e pochi altri... hanno sentenziato che di _bufala al galoppo _si trattava mentre, amica mia, tu sei ancora qui che ti trastulli con questa _cosuccia_, con _sta monata,_ un evidentissimo "_coupe de Theatre_"?... questione di Q.I.?... che ne dici?... vedi, forse, le persone che, come dici tu, ancora dialogano con me... sono quelle che lo fanno, semplicemente perché sono _in grado_ di farlo... nel frattempo, tu, pensa pure alle _bufale al galoppo_... nella savana... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (13 Settembre 2007)

*gia presa...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Siete entrambi di Roma, no?
> 
> E CHE ASPETTATE A INCONTRARVI?!?!?!
> 
> ...



Gia proposto incontro a base di porchetta Verena...pensi forse che non ci avevo gia pensato?Ma ti pare che una come Piccolina non sia gia presa?

In effetti non era "PRESA" quando abbiamo iniziato a scambiarci opinioni...ma e' stata "RIpresa" in seguito....e onestamente...anche se ho un po' d invidia...sono felice per lei...perche' almeno se liberata di un demente....cmq grazie per l'interessamento Verena...continua a tenere gli occhi aperti....magari vedi qualcosa che non vedo io...nel caso...fammi un fischio


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono commosso... dedicare a me, un _pistolotto_ di tal genere... _fragilità_, sei donna!... senti, amica mia, appari alquanto contraddittoria... affermi e sancisci, dapprima, l'inutilità dei miei interventi per poi, fragilmente, subirne il "_tocco_" mortale... insomma, accordati con te _medesima_... comunque, ti assicuro che non sono una persona "_triste_"... anzi... tutt'altro... e se tu vorrai immolarti a me... donandoti nella carne e nello spirito... te lo dimostrerò... hi, hi, hi... ti correggo solamente una piccola inesattezza: non ho affermato di essere super-dotato, ho detto, più semplicemente, che la "_taglia_" delle mie calzature è il 47... d'altra parte, insomma, sono alto 1.98... che ci posso fare?...
> 
> ... sulla questione delle minacce e delle denuncie, credo che la domanda da porsi sia una sola: come mai, *due secondi dopo che ho scritto quel che ho scritto, Bruja, Lettrice, Compos mentis, Multimodi e pochi altri... hanno sentenziato che di bufala al galoppo si trattava* mentre, amica mia, tu sei ancora qui che ti trastulli con questa _cosuccia_, con _sta monata,_ un evidentissimo "_coupe de Theatre_"?... questione di Q.I.?... che ne dici?... vedi, forse, le persone che, come dici tu, ancora dialogano con me... sono quelle che lo fanno, semplicemente perché sono _in grado_ di farlo... nel frattempo, tu, pensa pure alle _bufale al galoppo_... nella savana... hi, hi, hi...


47...o 48??

Ti si è rimpicciolito il piede stanotte?

E ti vanti pure di aver scritto una caxxata del genere (perchè evidentemente il giochino della provocazione ti stava sfuggendo di mano?!?)?

Hai ragione, è proprio questione di Q.I.!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 47...o 48??
> 
> Ti si è rimpicciolito il piede stanotte?
> 
> ...


... mamma mia quanto sei ignorante... dovresti sapere che per le taglie superiori al 36, e soprattutto per "_piedini_" come i miei, che richiedono scarpe fatte su misura, le taglie come tu, _ignorantemente _le intendi, ovvero proseguendo per numeri interi, possono solamente approssimare la dimensione del piede dato che la vera taglia è esprimibile solamente con la misura che varia di 2/3 in 2/3... e non per interi...  per questo, generalmente, quando si utilizza la misura "_ad interi_", non può che esserci un'approssimazione... 45/46... 43 e mezzo... 47/48... la numerazione americana, quella inglese, così come quella francese e quella giapponese, procedono, invece, di 2/3 in 2/3... 

... vedi, _fedifrago della lingua italiana_, qui, chi si è meravigliato, e molto, sono stato io... per il fatto che persone come te, si siano tanto _agitate_ per un'evidente _panzana_... hi, hi, hi... evidente, intendo, per Bruja... per Multimodi... non per te, ovviamente... per te, cosa della quale preoccuparsi... d'altra parte, se non "_ci arrivi_", che ci posso fare, io?...


----------



## Old paolina74 (13 Settembre 2007)

*buon giorno!*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Io non posso essere causa delle scelte di altri....ognuno ha una testa....e chi e' causa del suo mal...pianga se stesso...anche se...nello specifico....vedo in Paolina delle lacrime di coccodrillo...mi pare che lei abbia gia premeditato tutto...staremo a vedere...


non mi conosci, mi sono iscritta da poco qui per chiedere consiglio e devo accettare anche i commenti negativi su di me. Però posso assicurarti che non ho premeditato niente. Non stavo cercando qualcuno che mi spingesse a farlo! Volevo semplicemente che altre persone mi dicessero la loro opinione anche per esperienza personale! Sto già provando a mettere in pratica i consigli che mi avete dato! quelli positivi! però non obbligo certo tutti a credermi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> non mi conosci, mi sono iscritta da poco qui per chiedere consiglio e devo accettare anche i commenti negativi su di me. Però posso assicurarti che non ho premeditato niente. Non stavo cercando qualcuno che mi spingesse a farlo! Volevo semplicemente che altre persone mi dicessero la loro opinione anche per esperienza personale! Sto già provando a mettere in pratica i consigli che mi avete dato! quelli positivi! però non obbligo certo tutti a credermi.


... paolina mia... dimmi... che "_donna_" vuoi essere?... scruta dentro di te con l'occhio della mente... e dimmi... "_chi_" vuoi "_essere_"?


----------



## Old paolina74 (13 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... paolina mia... dimmi... che "_donna_" vuoi essere?... scruta dentro di te con l'occhio della mente... e dimmi... "_chi_" vuoi "_essere_"?


voglio essere Paola ... moglie...e madre. E crescere insieme alla mia famiglia


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> voglio essere Paola ... moglie...e madre. E crescere insieme alla mia famiglia


Paolina... guarda meglio dentro eh...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (13 Settembre 2007)

*Senti...*



paolina74 ha detto:


> non mi conosci, mi sono iscritta da poco qui per chiedere consiglio e devo accettare anche i commenti negativi su di me. Però posso assicurarti che non ho premeditato niente. Non stavo cercando qualcuno che mi spingesse a farlo! Volevo semplicemente che altre persone mi dicessero la loro opinione anche per esperienza personale! Sto già provando a mettere in pratica i consigli che mi avete dato! quelli positivi! però non obbligo certo tutti a credermi.



Senti....premesso che non stai uccidendo nessuno....e che vada come vada...tuo marito potra' tranquillamente perdonare...o rifarsi una vita con un altra....tu puoi dirmi tutto quello che vuoi....sei entrata qui perche' cercavi le giustificazioni per quello che stavi pensando di voler fare....e credimi....lo farai....il modo migliore per togliersi dalla testa una tentazione e' togliersela...e tu non farai eccezzione...sul fatto che non abbia premeditato nulla ci sono vari dubbi...premeditare sta a significare che tu hai gia pensato qualcosa...e secondo me tu hai premeditato....dentro di te ti sarai gia detta piu e piu' volte..."non sara' mica la fine del mondo...." o cose del genere....e cmq...una certezza sicura c'e'....quella che tu con tuo marito non parli piu' come prima...perche' se cosi fosse lui saprebbe quello che stai premeditando di fare...e potrebbe difendersi ad armi pari....ma si sa....E' FACILE NASCONDERE LE ARMI AL NEMICO...COSI SI HA SEMPRE UN BEL VANTAGGIO...metti tuo marito nelle condizioni di poter discutere la cosa con te...affrontandola ad armi pari....poi potro' dirti che non premediti piu' nulla...perche' lui sapra'...e le cose cambieranno....non sarai piu' cosi tranquilla mentre prepari il piano per il tradimento...e dovrai rendergli conto di ritardi....di sguardi dispersi nel vuoto...di silenzi....facile parlare qui....mentre e' con lui che dovresti parlare...


----------



## Old paolina74 (13 Settembre 2007)

*x TurnBackTime*

E' un tuo diritto pensare tutto ciò. Non sono qui per convincere te ma per salvare il mio matrimonio! E stasera affronteremo il problema.


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> E' un tuo diritto pensare tutto ciò. Non sono qui per convincere te ma per salvare il mio matrimonio! E stasera affronteremo il problema.


AHHHHHHHHHH ... ferma... Vuoi parlare con tuo marito stasera? Di cosa?


----------



## Old paolina74 (13 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Paolina... guarda meglio dentro eh...


Una delle cose che ho capito dai vostri discorsi è che posso essere donna, madre e moglie insieme e il mio errore invece era di tenerli separati.


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> Una delle cose che ho capito dai vostri discorsi è che posso essere donna, madre e moglie insieme e il mio errore invece era di tenerli separati.


Su questo hai ragione. Pensa com'è difficile essere madre ex moglie compagna ecc.ecc. Mai dimenticare che sei un essere umano PRIMA. E comunque aspetta...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (13 Settembre 2007)

*staremo a vedere...*



paolina74 ha detto:


> E' un tuo diritto pensare tutto ciò. Non sono qui per convincere te ma per salvare il mio matrimonio! E stasera affronteremo il problema.


Staremo a vedere Paolina...da qui a stasera mancano ancora molte ore....e tra il dire e il fare c'e' di mezzo il mare...


----------



## Old paolina74 (13 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHH ... ferma... Vuoi parlare con tuo marito stasera? Di cosa?


Voglio raccontargli che ho bisogno di ritrovare insieme a lui la mia identità di donna, oltre che di madre. Che il mio amore per lui è immutato ma il nostro rapporto sta vacillando, che i complimenti di altre persone mi fanno piacere ma sono i suoi che mi mancano e che rivoglio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> Una delle cose che ho capito dai vostri discorsi è che posso essere donna, madre e moglie insieme e il mio errore invece era di tenerli separati.


 
verissimo, questo è proprio così! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> voglio essere Paola ... moglie...e madre. E crescere insieme alla mia famiglia


... vedi, paolina... a volte, basta guardarsi un po' dentro... al di là del contingente... e inserire le cose transitorie, in un quadro di significati più grande... e le risposte, sgorgano quasi da sole... dalla sorgente dei nostri significati più nucleari... vuoi essere una buona madre... vuoi essere una buona moglie... tutto il resto, son fiocchi di neve... al calore del sole...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> Voglio raccontargli che ho bisogno di ritrovare insieme a lui la mia identità di donna, oltre che di madre. Che il mio amore per lui è immutato ma il nostro rapporto sta vacillando, che i complimenti di altre persone mi fanno piacere ma sono i suoi che mi mancano e che rivoglio!


 
...si pero'...attenzione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è che chi nasce tondo muore quadrato...se lui è un tipo un po' burbero, vai oltre sta cosa superficiale dei complimenti, etc., e guarda a cosa DAVVERO fa per te e la tua famiglia!

Non è detto che un uomo sia granché esperto di lusinghe, complimenti, e tutto l'ambaradan, ma puo' essere mille volte di piu' una persona di valore e un buon compagno!

Consolati pensando che spesso negli adulteri la fase dell'sms sfrenato e del complimento, la lusinga narcisistica, dura uno, max due mesi...e poi finisce per sempre. Inesorabilmente.

Che te ne fai di queste gratificazioni?

Magari invece tuo marito puo' essere stimolato a vederti come donna a tutto tondo facendo CON TE cose, esperienze, etc., cose vere, insomma, mica aria fritta!

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> Voglio raccontargli che ho bisogno di ritrovare insieme a lui la mia identità di donna, oltre che di madre. Che il mio amore per lui è immutato ma il nostro rapporto sta vacillando, che i complimenti di altre persone mi fanno piacere ma sono i suoi che mi mancano e che rivoglio!


... amica mia... discutete di VOI... lascia perdere i complimenti, i _vacillamenti_... non hanno alcuna pertinenza... sono, diciamo, sottordinati a qualcosa di più grande: VOI...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (13 Settembre 2007)

*due motivi....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...si pero'...attenzione
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I complimenti si fanno per due motivi...perche' si ha vero interesse per quella persona...o perche' quella persona uno se la vuole portare a letto...io credo che anche se tuo marito non sia capace di farti sentire desiderata e bella come vorresti tu...sia di certo interessato a te come Donne per intero...non come dico scherzosamente io...che la Donna...e' come la sarda...tolta la testa e' buona tutta....quest'altro invece...di dove lavori tu....e' ovvio quello che vuole...ed e' ovvio che quei complimenti sono relegati all'ottenere quella cosa...tutto li...non so se tuo marito' potra' cambiare....diventare piu' tenero e corteggiatore...lo conosci tu....non io...pero' il parlagli e' gia un buon inizio...


----------



## Old paolina74 (13 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, paolina... a volte, basta guardarsi un po' dentro... al di là del contingente... e inserire le cose transitorie, in un quadro di significati più grande... e le risposte, sgorgano quasi da sole... dalla sorgente dei nostri significati più nucleari... vuoi essere una buona madre... vuoi essere una buona moglie... tutto il resto, son fiocchi di neve... al calore del sole...


per guardarmi dentro però avevo bisogno di esternare a qualcuno la mia situazione ... sono felice di aver trovato questo forum... i fiocchi di neve si stanno già sciogliendo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> per guardarmi dentro però avevo bisogno di esternare a qualcuno la mia situazione ... sono felice di aver trovato questo forum... i fiocchi di neve si stanno già sciogliendo!


... me ne compiaccio, paolina mia... cerca sempre di "_volare alto_"... alla fine, la vita, sconfigge ognuno di noi... alcuni, tuttavia, pur _sconfitti_, non sono mai _vinti_... 

... buona fortuna...


----------



## Old paolina74 (13 Settembre 2007)

*STASERA*

Questa serata sarà importantissima per la mia famiglia, e solo con la sincerità riuscirò a venirne fuori. A domani


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> Questa serata sarà importantissima per la mia famiglia, *e solo con la sincerità riuscirò a venirne fuori*. A domani


Vedrai che usandola, comunque vada sarà la soluzione migliore! In bocca al lupo


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (13 Settembre 2007)

*sincerita'...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedrai che usandola, comunque vada sarà la soluzione migliore! In bocca al lupo



Sincerita'....rara come una 360 non modificata....


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Sincerita'....rara come una 360 non modificata....


Taci tu, Pirata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La Play3 ancora non la modificano...e tra poco esce Killzone 2


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (13 Settembre 2007)

*vado...*

Esco...ciao a tutti buon proseguimento


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mamma mia quanto sei ignorante... dovresti sapere che per le taglie superiori al 36, e soprattutto per "_piedini_" come i miei, che richiedono scarpe fatte su misura, le taglie come tu, _ignorantemente _le intendi, ovvero proseguendo per numeri interi, possono solamente approssimare la dimensione del piede dato che la vera taglia è esprimibile solamente con la misura che varia di 2/3 in 2/3... e non per interi... per questo, generalmente, quando si utilizza la misura "_ad interi_", non può che esserci un'approssimazione... 45/46... 43 e mezzo... 47/48... la numerazione americana, quella inglese, così come quella francese e quella giapponese, procedono, invece, di 2/3 in 2/3...
> 
> ... vedi, _fedifrago della lingua italiana_, qui, chi si è meravigliato, e molto, sono stato io... per il fatto che persone come te, si siano tanto _agitate_ per un'evidente _panzana_... hi, hi, hi... evidente, intendo, per Bruja... per Multimodi... non per te, ovviamente... per te, cosa della quale preoccuparsi... d'altra parte, se non "_ci arrivi_", che ci posso fare, io?...


Sei davvero patetico!! hihihi...

Tanto spreco di parole e tempo per giustificare una delle tante panzanate che hai scritto...

Su, rasserenati e vieni a me...dimmi... qual è il tuo problema?? hihihi...

Io non mi son affatto agitato, ho solo definito patetico, come sopra, oggi come allora, il tuo bisogno di attenzione e la tua frustrazione... ricordi che dissi chiaro che dicevi solo enormi cazzate!?!? hihihi...

Il tuo insistere sulla panzana, come hai fatto a più riprese, è come il capriccio del bambino che insiste nella bugia perchè vuol essere a tutti i costi creduto ma soprattutto considerato... hihihi

Visto che son pieno di humanitas e pietas ti lascio comunque una carezza, qui, come la lascerei ad un orfano sciancato sui gradini di una chiesa...hihihi


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

e bravo il cattolico praticante...

questa è la vera _pietas... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e bravo il cattolico praticante...
> 
> *questa è la vera *_*pietas*...
> 
> ...








Però apprezzo il politicamente scorretto di fedy..."sciancato" non lo sentivo da troppo tempo


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*MM e Freddy*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Però apprezzo il politicamente scorretto di fedy..."sciancato" non lo sentivo da troppo tempo


 
é vero...è tremendo...pure sciancato....

Freddy...sei diventato di un cinico..ma che ti è successo da un poco di mesi ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






nutella avariata


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Quel che ho letto su suo conto, il modo come risponde e come si comporta con gli altri, ha uno stile proprio e magari è inconsueto, ma coerente.
> 
> Io trovo che le provocazioni nei suoi confronti possono aver effetti collaterali di ogni genere, che poi potrebbero degradare.
> 
> ...


 
Io leggo Admin, e ho una buona memoria per quel che leggo. Con lui direttamente non dialogo nonostante tutto, anche se ha straparlato come al solito. E mi fermo qui.
La sua personalità è quantomeno ballerina, e nei suoi interventi non c'è nulla, non c'è un consiglio pratico, non c'è mai un suggerimento o un'opinione presentata come tale. Ci sono ridicolizzazioni, insulti, sfoggio di sè.
Non vedo un lato positivo in questo, a meno che non vi sia per lui del positivo, a meno che il suo ego non abbia bisogno di questo luogo quotidianamente. Ho ricordato delle minacce perchè dopo tanto clamore, e dopo aver spaventato molta gente (non me, scrivo da casa non da lavoro nè dall'università), dopo aver insultato mezzo forum (quando decideva in tal senso ovviamente. perchè chiunque è un genio e chiunque è carente in fatto di Q.I., dipende da come si alza al mattino), dopo aver mandato a quel paese i problemi degli altri focalizzandosi sugli errori di grammatica (come se una persona con la terza media non potesse venir qui ad esprimersi, come se le sofferenze delle persone avessero valore a seconda del voto di diploma e di laurea, come se questo non fosse tradimento.net ma lezionidiitalianoonline.it con tanto di test d'ammissione)... perchè dopo tutto questo è ancora lì a far proseliti quando dovrebbe quantomeno scusarsi.
Volete che vi ritiri su i 10 post in cui ha minacciato di far chiudere il portale e di far licenziare tutti?!
Continuo a pensare che ci siano persone che hanno bisogno delle sue lusinghe, hanno bisogno di sentirsi avvalorati da qualcuno fuori dagli schemi. 
Aggiungo che, se lui è tutto quel che dice di essere (non ci credo affatto ma.. la vita è strana), sta qui per raccogliere dati e per studiare questo gruppo di persone (altrimenti non ha senso che un professionista si metta a scrivere su di un forum a provocare a insultare e a spostare l'attenzione su di sè.. non sarebbe un professionista), altrimenti oltre ad aver propinato bufale è lui stesso una bufala. 
In ogni caso non partecipa al forum cercando di dare qualcosa e di ricevere qualcosa.


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cosa che colpisce, non è la critica a Chen...ma a chi decide di parlare con lui. Questi individui vengono definiti avidi di approvazione, incomprensibili...e quant'altro.
> Per riassumere, il sillogismo elementare è:
> A: Chen B: interlocutori di Chen (MM, Bruja, Lettrice, EK, etc...) C: alcuni detrattori di Chen.
> 
> ...


Non ho detto stronzo. Ho detto che mi stupisce moltimodi, e un po' mi delude francamente, aggiungo ora.
i motivi li ho già spiegati, se vuoi chiedermi qualcosa di specifico ti rispondo volentieri, se poi ti senti a posto con la battutina per darmi dell'infantile, alla tua non voglia di dialogare fa eco la mia, e mi limito ad augurarti una buona giornata.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e bravo il cattolico praticante...
> 
> questa è la vera _pietas...
> 
> ...


Non ho mica detto che ci entro in chiesa... vado apposta sui gradini per elargir carezze!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Non ho detto stronzo. Ho detto che mi stupisce moltimodi, e un po' mi delude francamente, aggiungo ora.
> i motivi li ho già spiegati, se vuoi chiedermi qualcosa di specifico ti rispondo volentieri, se poi ti senti a posto con la battutina per darmi dell'infantile, alla tua non voglia di dialogare fa eco la mia, e mi limito ad augurarti una buona giornata.


No, non hai detto stronzo. Era solo una parola per rissumere le decine di aggettivi da te usati. 
E fin qui tutto ok. Sei libera di pensarla come ti pare sul samurai. Come tutti.
Quello che va molto meno bene è presumere gratuitamente le motivazioni altrui. Se pensi davvero quello che scrivi, sei infantile. Il sillogismo non era affatto una battutina...era un tentativo di farti capire la debolezza del tuo pensiero. Purtruppo vano, a quanto leggo. Tu metti nella testa degli altri i tuoi pensieri e soprattutto, le tue debolezze. Io non parlo con Chen perchè ho bisogno di approvazione. Fortunatamente, non ho problemi di autostima. Come non credo che Bruja, Lettrice, Compos, Micia, EK parlino con lui per il motivo che tu ti ostini a sostenere. 
Datti pace. A te, Lupa Fedy ed a tanti altri Chen sta sulle palle. Non ci parlerete mai, o se capiterà, vi manderete allegramente a quel paese. Per altri le cose non stanno così.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> é vero...è tremendo...pure sciancato....
> 
> Freddy...sei diventato di un cinico..ma che ti è successo da un poco di mesi ?
> 
> ...


Ho incontrato persone, in questo ultimo anno...che mi han fatto ricredere su tante cose!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non si finisce mai di apprendere dalla vita!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, non hai detto stronzo. Era solo una parola per rissumere le decine di aggettivi da te usati.
> E fin qui tutto ok. Sei libera di pensarla come ti pare sul samurai. Come tutti.
> Quello che va molto meno bene è presumere gratuitamente le motivazioni altrui. Se pensi davvero quello che scrivi, sei infantile. Il sillogismo non era affatto una battutina...era un tentativo di farti capire la debolezza del tuo pensiero. Purtruppo vano, a quanto leggo. Tu metti nella testa degli altri i tuoi pensieri e soprattutto, le tue debolezze. Io non parlo con Chen perchè ho bisogno di approvazione. Fortunatamente, non ho problemi di autostima. Come non credo che Bruja, Lettrice, Compos, Micia, EK parlino con lui per il motivo che tu ti ostini a sostenere.
> *Datti pace. A te, Lupa Fedy ed a tanti altri Chen sta sulle palle*. Non ci parlerete mai, o se capiterà, vi manderete allegramente a quel paese. Per altri le cose non stanno così.


Qui sbagli. 
Vista la sua incapacità di rapportarsi correttamente con chi non lo lusinga con la sua attenzione o liscia il suo ego, potrebbe aver tutti i titoli del mondo, ma per me rimane insignificante quindi non mi interessa proprio, non suscita alcun moto se non il fastidio di passar oltre.
Perchè anche le cose giuste che a volte ha scritto, perdono sempre e comunque di significato nel modo in cui le espone, laddove prevalgono l'autocompiacimento e il tentativo di ridicolizzare l'altro da lui.

Scusa se ora non spenderò altro tempo e parole per chi non ne meriterebbe mezza...


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*AlexRo*

Non ho voglia di diventare prolissa, quindi me la sbrigo in poche frasi.
Tua moglie è un capitolo a parte che dovresti affrontare con quella sincerità che sarebbe segno della tua evoluzione virile.
Quanto a quella "pezzente Morgana" della tua califfa, e sia detto senza attinenza al romanzo di Bevilacqua, non ti rendi conto che la sua seduzione è frutto della sua incapacità di vivere di sè stessa perchè attinge , non avendo evidentemente altre motivazioni esitenziali, alla pletora di ometti pieni di foia (che è un'alterazione della furia)? 
Sia chiaro, non contesto la seduzione in sè, ci sono state seduttrici eccelse... ma quello che fa questa donna, compresa la contemporanea del suo "parco virile", denuncia il suo fallimento femminile e la sua fortunosa chance nel trovare gonadi in eretismo continuo!
Insomma c'è grandezza anche nel male, ma santissimo cielo, una così può attrarre ad istinti caldi in astinenza, poi c'è il ravvedimento; una che prima o dopo di te ha "bibleggiato" con altri, sapendo quale sensibilità abbia ed eliminando che sia ninfomane patologica, quale altra spiegazione rimane?
Non è lei una grande seduttrice..... sei tu che non distingui una mezza calza da una Donna! Ma non è tutta colpa tua...........
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qui sbagli.
> Vista la sua incapacità di rapportarsi correttamente con chi non lo lusinga con la sua attenzione o liscia il suo ego, potrebbe aver tutti i titoli del mondo, ma per me rimane insignificante quindi non mi interessa proprio, non suscita alcun moto se non il fastidio di passar oltre.
> Perchè anche le cose giuste che a volte ha scritto, perdono sempre e comunque di significato nel modo in cui le espone, laddove prevalgono l'autocompiacimento e il tentativo di ridicolizzare l'altro da lui.
> 
> Scusa se ora non spenderò altro tempo e parole per chi non ne meriterebbe mezza...


Mica ho capito dove sbaglio...scusa, a prescindere dalle motivazioni che anche ora hai scritto, non ti sta sulle palle? Mi sembra di si. Hai evidenziato in grassetto una frase in cui lo sostengo, e dici: qui sbagli. Non ti seguo affatto.
Poi non ho capito una cosa...anche tu dici che chi si interfaccia con lui lo fa solo per lisciare il suo ego? Fammi capire.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Settembre 2007)

Dunque... ieri sera mi sarei tagliata una mano per aver scritto quel post.
Perchè non ce n'ho proprio voglia di continuare a parlare sempre di uno, uno qualunque, che alla fine è solo un cafone, che alla fine è solo un poverino, con molta probabilità.

Stamattina mi son detta Lu, stai zitta, c'hai ben altro a cui pensare... ma tant'è... per i vecchi insegnamenti duri a morire (chi estranea dalla lotta è figlio di mignotta) vengo in soccorso della mia lupottella e di quelli che in futuro avranno modo di conoscere il aimè nostro.

E per la centesima, vomitevole volta, prendendo in prestito la formula di MM, spiego (in rosso le mie osservazioni):

_La cosa che colpisce, non è la critica a Chen...ma a chi decide di parlare con lui. Questi individui vengono definiti avidi di approvazione, incomprensibili...e quant'altro._

_Per riassumere, il sillogismo elementare è:_
_*A*: Chen *B*: interlocutori di Chen (MM, Bruja, Lettrice, EK, etc...) *C*: alcuni *insultati* da Chen._

_Secondo *C*, *A* è *un gran maleducato*. *B* parla con *A*, ergo *B* è *superficiale *(con tutte le valenze del caso si possano dare alla parola "stronzo"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )_

_Per fortuna, mia figlia in prima media ha già abbandonato questa logica_






Esempio:
(in verde le posizioni salienti)

Chen scrive:

_... hi, hi, hi... o dio mio... ora, mi sei diventata giustificazionista?... tu, aristotelica, che dai sostegno a simili brutture?... per giunta, anche volendo soprassedere agli strafalcioni, rimane il fatto dell'assoluto ni-ente del contenuto... etereo come l'etere... hi, hi, hi... vedi, amica mia, anche tu commetti numerosi errori sintattici e grammaticali ma, diamine, il contenuto di quel che scrivi trabocca e scardina qualunque argine grammaticale gli si voglia opporre... capisci?... io ti leggo, vedo l'errore, ma diventa insignificante all'ombra del contenuto... qui, se vai a leggere quel che scrive l'amichetta... hi, hi, hi... ci sono solo ombre... queste sì, insignificanti... e allora, ecco che la forma, l'aspetto formal-grammatical-sintattico, "spara" come una macchia di caffè su un abito da sposa... hi, hi, hi... insomma, tutto si può perdonare, ma solamente all'intelligenza... suvvia..._

*B* legge questo:
_*... hi, hi, hi... o dio mio... ora, mi sei diventata giustificazionista?... tu, aristotelica,* che dai sostegno a simili brutture?... per giunta, anche volendo soprassedere agli strafalcioni, rimane il fatto dell'assoluto ni-ente del contenuto... etereo come l'etere... hi, hi, hi... *vedi, amica mia, anche tu commetti numerosi errori sintattici e grammaticali ma, diamine, il contenuto di quel che scrivi trabocca e scardina qualunque argine grammaticale gli si voglia opporre... capisci?... io ti leggo, vedo l'errore, ma diventa insignificante all'ombra del contenuto...* qui, se vai a leggere quel che scrive l'amichetta... hi, hi, hi... ci sono solo ombre... queste sì, insignificanti... e allora, ecco che la forma, l'aspetto formal-grammatical-sintattico, "spara" come una macchia di caffè su un abito da sposa... hi, hi, hi... insomma, tutto si può perdonare, ma solamente all'intelligenza... suvvia..._

*C* legge questo:
_... hi, hi, hi... o dio mio... ora, mi sei diventata giustificazionista?... tu, aristotelica, *che dai sostegno a simili brutture?... per giunta, anche volendo soprassedere agli strafalcioni, rimane il fatto dell'assoluto ni-ente del contenuto... etereo come l'etere... hi, hi, hi...* vedi, amica mia, anche tu commetti numerosi errori sintattici e grammaticali ma, diamine, il contenuto di quel che scrivi trabocca e scardina qualunque argine grammaticale gli si voglia opporre... capisci?... io ti leggo, vedo l'errore, ma diventa insignificante all'ombra del contenuto... *qui, se vai a leggere quel che scrive l'amichetta... hi, hi, hi... ci sono solo ombre... queste sì, insignificanti... e allora, ecco che la forma, l'aspetto formal-grammatical-sintattico, "spara" come una macchia di caffè su un abito da sposa... hi, hi, hi... insomma, tutto si può perdonare, ma solamente all'intelligenza... suvvia...*_

Spiegato così, sono certa che lo capisce anche la figlia di MM che appunto è in prima media.

Per fugare dubbi, nulla di quanto riportato mi riguarda.

Tanto vi dovevo, che anguscia.*


PS: Chi fosse proprio duro di cervello, lo rimando alla frase della mia firma che più chiara di così si muore.

Buona cecità a tutti.









*espressione dialettale che significa nausea


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mica ho capito dove sbaglio...scusa, a prescindere dalle motivazioni che anche ora hai scritto, non ti sta sulle palle? Mi sembra di si. Hai evidenziato in grassetto una frase in cui lo sostengo, e dici: qui sbagli. Non ti seguo affatto.
> Poi non ho capito una cosa...anche tu dici che chi si interfaccia con lui lo fa solo per lisciare il suo ego? Fammi capire.


1) Non mi sta sulle palle, al massimo lo compatisco, per me è niente. Quindi cosa dovrebbe suscitare in me? Nulla!

2) Ho detto che LUI si rapporta correttamente solo con quelli, che LUI deve sentire approvazione ed attenzione per quel che dice, diversamente spara a zero. Hai mai visto un suo confronto dialettico corretto con chi la pensa diversamente da lui?

Ora vi spiace se passiamo oltre?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie!


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 1) Non mi sta sulle palle, al massimo lo compatisco, per me è niente. Quindi cosa dovrebbe suscitare in me? Nulla!
> 
> 2) Ho detto che LUI si rapporta correttamente solo con quelli, che LUI deve sentire approvazione ed attenzione per quel che dice, diversamente spara a zero. Hai mai visto un suo confronto dialettico corretto con chi la pensa diversamente da lui?
> 
> ...


Chiarissimo


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Settembre 2007)

Anzi, facciamo così, la chiudo io qui la questione.
Non sono riuscita nemmeno a far capire che il mio stupore deriva proprio dal fatto che la mia opinione delle persone che ancora dialogano con Chensamurai è generalmente tutt'altro che negativa, e che il mio stupore deriva dal fatto che stimo le opinioni di queste persone quando, invece che dar seguito ai suoi deliri di punteggiatura per far sentire inadeguato un nuovo giunto, partecipano al forum dando le loro opinioni sulle storie degli altri.. allora o non so scrivere, o non si ha voglia di leggere. Probabilmente entrambe le cose.
Chissenefrega vero moltimodi, se chi arriva qui senza una laurea e infila in un post oltre alle sue paure e insicurezze qualche errore, deve sentirsi piccolo e inadeguato. Chissenefrega, problemi suoi vero?! (prima che tu chieda come lo so ti dico che prima che me ne andassi avevo avuto uno scambio di MP con persone che si sentivano ferite)
Io sono fatta strana, ho una cultura media, sto ancora all'università e non mi sento piccola, ma mi metto sempre nei panni degli altri in queste circostanze. Mi è mancato questo forum, e quando ci sono stati problemi son stata la prima a crearne uno alternativo per ritrovarci in attesa di riaverlo, perchè amo ciò che ho trovato qui per molti mesi. 
Mi allontano per un po', un luogo virtuale dove c'è scambio di opinioni e possibilità di crescita per ognuno mi piace, un luogo virtuale dove una persona non solo ridicolizza e insulta gli altri per proprio gusto e senza una ragione, ma viene anche sempre giustificato e ascoltato da un gruppo di persone forse non mi piace. Sarò limitata io, ma preferisco l'intervento sgrammaticato di qualcuno che viene qui a dare e a prendere, per crescere, ad un'intervento fitto di citazioni di Chensamurai. Mi metto in discussione per prima e mi allontano un pochino per vedere se sono io fatta per questo posto, oltre che il contrario.
Sorrido nel vedere che in questo post, Chensamurai, invece di limitarsi ad insultare, fornisce anche un po' di dialogo a chi lo ha aperto.. cosa non si farebbe per contraddire chi ci critica... Ma se è servito, sono contenta per chi ne trarrà giovamento, meglio una voce in più che una voce in meno quando si cercano consigli.
Credo che Chensamurai avrebbe smesso molto prima con i suoi "hihihihi", se le cose fossero andate diversamente. è una mia opinione, io esprimo opinioni, non dico "sei ignorante" o "sei infantile" dico "secondo me c'è una ricerca di approvazione", cosa che lascia spazio a spiagazioni e dialogo... ma che se ne parla a fare...
Non sono così "infantile" da reagire così semplicemente perchè uno "mi sta sulle palle". Chensamurai non mi sta sulle palle, è semplicemente una persona che secondo me si comporta male, che toglie significato a questo posto, che potrebbe partecipare qui dando il suo contributo umano e invece trova spazio per "selezionare" gli utenti. e questo lo trovo vergognoso, colpisce i MIEI principi, non dovrebbe essere un'elite questa.

Arrivederci a tutti, un bacione.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qui sbagli.
> Vista la sua incapacità di rapportarsi correttamente con chi non lo lusinga con la sua attenzione o liscia il suo ego, potrebbe aver tutti i titoli del mondo, ma per me rimane insignificante quindi non mi interessa proprio, non suscita alcun moto se non il fastidio di passar oltre.
> Perchè anche le cose giuste che a volte ha scritto, perdono sempre e comunque di significato nel modo in cui le espone, laddove prevalgono l'autocompiacimento e il tentativo di ridicolizzare l'altro da lui.
> 
> Scusa se ora non spenderò altro tempo e parole per chi non ne meriterebbe mezza...


Ma chi lo lusinga scusa?


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dunque... ieri sera mi sarei tagliata una mano per aver scritto quel post.
> Perchè non ce n'ho proprio voglia di continuare a parlare sempre di uno, uno qualunque, che alla fine è solo un cafone, che alla fine è solo un poverino, con molta probabilità.
> 
> Stamattina mi son detta Lu, stai zitta, c'hai ben altro a cui pensare... ma tant'è... per i vecchi insegnamenti duri a morire (chi estranea dalla lotta è figlio di mignotta) vengo in soccorso della mia lupottella e di quelli che in futuro avranno modo di conoscere il aimè nostro.
> ...


Lascia perdere, Lupa. Il tuo sillogismo mi ricorda quello su Socrate...La locomotiva fischia, Socrate fischia, ergo Socrate è una locomotiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A puo' essere maleducato, ma C a volte a suo modo non lo è stato di meno. E se B parla con chiunque voglia, senza offendere nessuno, non per questo è supeficiale.
Tu ragioni così: A mi sta sulle palle, B parla con A...B inizia a stami sulle palle. Lo fanno i bambini e gli animali da branco.E' logica da branco...tu hai sempre detto di farne parte. ai rivendicato di non essere capobranco...ti credo.
Ma ti credo anche quando orgogliosamente scrivi di condividerne la logica...e si vede.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, Lupa. Il tuo sillogismo mi ricorda quello su Socrate...La locomotiva fischia, Socrate fischia, ergo Socrate è una locomotiva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tutti i cani abbaiano, il cane e' un animale domestico, per cui il gatto animale domestico abbaia!!!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Chen infastidisce chi ha problemi di protagonismo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen infastidisce chi ha problemi di protagonismo.


...o chi ha scarsa stima di sè.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

*Ecco...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen infastidisce chi ha problemi di protagonismo.


Ci mancavano giusto le ciliegine sulla torta!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (non so se ridere o piangere...)

Mah!


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci mancava giusto la ciliegina sulla torta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensa al "Porco"


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutti i cani abbaiano, il cane e' un animale domestico, per cui il gatto animale domestico abbaia!!!


cazzo dici...hai bevuto?


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci mancavano giusto le ciliegine sulla torta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca Fedy. Ma temo di non sentirmi troppo propensa al ridere al momento..
oi, per i messaggi privati ci sono, eviterò il confessionale ma per il resto mi fa piacere sentirvi.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci mancavano giusto le ciliegine sulla torta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fai come ti pare caro.. puoi piangere o ridere... o sbattere i piedi come hai fatto in passato e minacciare di andartene.


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai come ti pare caro.. puoi piangere o ridere... o sbattere i piedi come hai fatto in passato e *minacciare di andartene.*


NO. Fa anche di queste cose


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai come ti pare caro.. puoi piangere o ridere... o sbattere i piedi come hai fatto in passato e minacciare di andartene.





























Ribadisco... MAH!!!


----------



## La Lupa (13 Settembre 2007)

Ma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma state scherzando vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Moltimodi!
Il tuo sillogismo era così!

Ma sapete leggere?

Io non faccio nemmeno lo sforzo di un click.
Vattelo a cercare!


Io sono stata lontana un mese abbondante perchè non mi piaceva proprio l'andazzo.
Tant'è son tornata, perchè tanti di voi mi mancano e tanti mi scrivono.

Vorrei restare qua, e per quel che posso contribuire.

*Allora io chiedo a Bruja e Moltimodi, per cortesia, in nome dell'amicizia e la stima che vi lega a Chensamurai chiedetegli di non offendere più nessuno.*

*Chiedetegli di non correggere più l'ortografia di nessuno. Di non mettere in discussione l'intelligenza di nessuno.*

*Spiegategli che se qualcuno non è d'accordo con lui non lo deve insultare, ma parlargli.*

*E fatelo chiaro, come l'ho scritto io.*

*Senza invocare Socrate e senza giocare di sponda.*

*Chiaro e tondo.*

*Chen vi stima e ha la vostra stima.*

*Chiedetegli di non offendere più.*

*Barbara*


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

*Seriamente...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai come ti pare caro.. puoi piangere o ridere... o sbattere i piedi come hai fatto in passato e minacciare di andartene.


 
Se servisse a evitare insulti gratuiti, allontanandolo di nuovo, lo rifarei senza problemi!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se servisse a evitare insulti gratuiti, allontanandolo di nuovo, lo rifarei senza problemi!


Guarda Feddy che tanto spesso siete voi a rompere deliberatamente le palle


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda Feddy che tanto spesso siete voi a rompere deliberatamente le palle


Guarda cara che la palle le stai rompendo solo tu e per giunta per partito preso!! 

E non puoi non vedere che quello che ho scritto io a MM o che ha scritto LUPA sia sacrosanto!

Bella, non tutti siam uguali e abbiam la sensibilità di un pachiderma!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono un moderatore, Barbara. Puoi chiedermi di non farlo io (e non penso di averlo mai fatto), non di dire ad un altro di non farlo. Se vuoi saperlo, e l'ho già scritto, non sopporto quando Chen esagera con gli "hi hi hi" o con le correzioni. Anche se, diverse volte, sono solo risposte magari esagerate, ad attacchi preventivi. Che ci sono stati, inutile negarlo.
Ah tanto per dire...quando più di una volta qua sopra sono stato insultato, io o qualche altro, non mi sembra che tu abbia alzato il culo dalla metaforica sedia per accorrere in difesa. Giustamente, aggiungo.


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*Se può servire....*

Non solo lo chiedo in chiaro ed ufficialmente ma lo chiedo anche in virtù di un precedente in cui feci la stessa cosa.
Chiesi che Chen, e non solo lui, evitasse le correzioni, le battute denigratorie e l'inutile sequella dei suoi hihihi. Ho chiesto correntezza perchè qui tutti scrivono in velocità, si è di passaggio, o tra molti impegni o semplicemente dovendo prestare attenzione al fatto che si è in ufficio o in luoghi pubblici.
Ho ribadito spesso che avere stima per un cervello e per la cultura che possiede non significa che non si possa dissentire, nè consente simpatie o antipatie prevenute.
Ho spesso avuto discussioni con lui, e sempre quando interpellata, o quando non condividevo certe sue esposizioni.
Ha avuto un'entrata ed un passato burrascoso come utente e lo si è anche ripreso in modo fattivo, ora credo che il resto sia in sue mani e quello che farà e come si comporterà darà la misura della sua capacità di relazione e di rispetto, la condivisione nessuno se l'aspetta.
Bruja


per Chensamurai

Parlo in prima persona e in nome di chi condivide questo intervento come utente. 
Sei invitato a non puntualizzare eventuali errori grammaticali o di punteggiatura. 
Sei inoltre pregato di evitare aggettivi o definizioni che appaiano offensive; credo tu sappia significare lo stesso concetto con parole cortesi. 
Faresti anche cosa grata se, partecipando alle discussioni, tu dessi il tuo contributo intellettuale ma usassi forme e frasi che avessero un effetto chiarificatore e, dove possibile, illuminante ma non svilente.
E' una richiesta collegiale a cui voglio credere tu possa aderire senza problemi di sorta.
Grazie
Bruja


p.s. Mi pare che comunque interloquire non significhi sciogliere peana a nessuno e quando è stato il caso non ho certo mandato a dire quello che pensavo. Che lo abbia fatto con educazione e quando l'ho ritenuto necessario, è stato per non innescare ulteriori polemiche. 
Quanto all'amicizia.... avrei un concetto diverso; qualche conversazione nel forum non crea un'amicizia, crea interesse di dialogo, affinità, gradevolezza, considerazione... l'amicizia sta più in alto.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda cara che la palle le stai rompendo solo tu e per giunta per partito preso!!
> 
> E non puoi non vedere che quello che ho scritto io a MM o che ha scritto LUPA sia sacrosanto!
> 
> Bella, non tutti siam uguali e abbiam la sensibilità di un pachiderma!!


Guarda io non ho preso nessun partito... ma a me Chen sta simpatico e se mi va di parlarci ci parlo se non me ne frega un piffero evito e faccio cosi' con tutti gli utenti... 

Per altro io non parlerei di sensibilita' quanto piuttosto d'orgoglio ferito.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca Fedy. Ma temo di non sentirmi troppo propensa al ridere al momento..
> oi, per i messaggi privati ci sono, eviterò il confessionale ma per il resto mi fa piacere sentirvi.


 
Vedi I pm sono una cosa che dovresti evitare


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chiesi che Chen, e non solo lui, evitasse le correzioni


scusate ma non capisco perché diano così fastidio le correzioni...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

Per principio sostegno morale a Otella (perché è Otella nonché Nutella - Verenella).

Sul tema in questione, io propongo come Lettrice di rispondere a CHIUNQUE quando e come ci sentiamo di rispondere.

A insulto insulto, a lazzo, lazzo, etc. etc.

Non credo nessuno qui abbia bisogno di lusinghe stile asilo.

Chiunque qui si conquista la sua "Speaker's box" ... o se la perde....con la sua empatia e la sua ...posso dirlo?...educazione (che non implica la non possibilità di prendere a schiaffoni metaforici l'interlocutore quando lo merita...)

Che con la grammatica e la cultura non hanno assolutamente niente a che fare.

Un bacio a tutti!


----------



## La Lupa (13 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> l'amicizia sta più in alto.


Ma comincia dal basso.

Grazie Bru, speriamo che serva.



p.s: so bene che lo hai già fatto.
Però volte è più efficace una richiesta *in stampatello* che la divina commedia.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*Ta da!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen infastidisce chi ha problemi di protagonismo.





questo è il problema autentico.

Offusca il protagonismo  Signori...



hai vinto anche questo concorso.

Cuccati Chen per week end.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

*Ammore eccoti*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> questo è il problema autentico.
> ...

















Ma posso dargli anche quel FAMOSO RECRIMINATO bacio alla francese?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda io non ho preso nessun partito... ma a me Chen sta simpatico e se mi va di parlarci ci parlo se non me ne frega un piffero evito e faccio cosi' con tutti gli utenti...
> 
> *Per altro io non parlerei di sensibilita' quanto piuttosto d'orgoglio ferito*.


Mi sa che l'hai fatta fuori un'altra volta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Orgoglio ferito? Di chi? Il mio?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E da chi? Da chen?!!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Guarda che non parlavo certamente della mia sensibilità, ma di quella di altri utenti, per i quali, al contrario di quanto tu dimostri, io cerco di nutrire in ogni caso rispetto!  

A me molti utenti possono star simpatici, ma se dicono una cazzata od offendono qualcuno, dico che hanno detto una cazzata e li invito a non offendere, non che "vabbeh, è fatto così...visto che è lui/lei sorvoliamo!"

Non sarà partito preso, ma sembra sempre più un'arrampicata sugli specchi superiore al sesto grado della scala di Monaco!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sa che l'hai fatta fuori un'altra volta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io mi siedo... chi la fa fuori sei tu...

Andiamo in pace che e' meglio... tu col tuo pensiero io col mio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aggiungo anche che piu' di una volta gli ho tirato le orecchie in tua difesa... la prossima volta gli do una mano


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi siedo... chi la fa fuori sei tu...
> 
> Andiamo in pace che e' meglio... tu col tuo pensiero io col mio
> 
> ...


Da parte mia spero sinceramente non ci sia più tale occasione !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto al dargli una mano, meglio di come hai fatto oggi?!!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Occhio a dove ti siedi, comunque...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa e Tutti e Miciolidia*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lupa, ma scusa...ammesso che io possa sentirmi offesa di quello che dice Chen, comedi una qualsiasi altra persona quassu'...e mi pare che di soggetti che siano andati "oltre" in questi giorni ve ne siano stati non pochi, ma ti pare che vado a chiedere aiuto agli altri di salvaguardare me stessa?

e siamo sul virtuale..e se fossimo stati nel reale che avresti fatto?

non ti piace, ma lupa...ma lo devo venire a spiegare proprio a te, e non filartelo !!!! è cosi difficile?

ha corretto anche me, e allora? bon...imparo un qualcosa di piu' se ne ho voglia , diversamente cazzi.

2. gli ho chiesto di modificare alcune cose nel suo stile, Chen ha ritenuto legittimamente di non farlo. A questo punto io mi sono regolata conseguenzialmente. Come? Offenderei la vostra intelligenza se ve lo dovessi stare a spiegare ancora.

3. qualcuno si è chiesto se lo abbiamo visto qualche volta inteloquire con serenità. senza offendere... la mia risposta è affermativa...ed è stato assai piu interessante e stimolante di *tante altre stronzate, a mio parere inutili e di gusto assai discutibile , verso le quali nessuno si è risentito*. E si riferivano all'universo genere femminile, non ad una persona in particolare..ma non visto, guarda caso, alcuna reazione da parte di nessuna/o.


allora mi chiedo ?

E' allora una questione di stile?

Se lo fosse la stessa indignazione si sarebbe dovuta avere per altri nik.

No signori, è quello che riconoscete e che si ha il coraggio di ammettere con se stessi, perchè è necessario molta umiltà , coraggio e forza.


la nostra di umiltà..della sua presunta tracotanza, arroganza, maleducazione,impertinenza, superbia e tutti i sinonimi che ci volete trovare ... io me impipo, come di altri.


Questo contesto deve servire a me. 

e se individuo un qualcosa o un qualcuno che non mi aiuta a perseguire questo obbiettivo :LO IGNORO.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma posso dargli anche quel FAMOSO RECRIMINATO bacio alla francese?


 
E' tuo.

non mi devi chiedere il permesso cherie.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> LO IGNORO.


Ti rispondo in privato.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ti rispondo in privato.


ogghei lupola.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*se vuoi ricevere la mia risposta LUPA*

SVOTA LA CASELLA.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Settembre 2007)

ogghei


----------



## Grande82 (13 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Siete entrambi di Roma, no?
> 
> E CHE ASPETTATE A INCONTRARVI?!?!?!
> 
> ...


oh, Vere......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




il fatto è........
....è così difficile parlarne..... ebbene, TBT si è rifiutato di incontrarmi perchè non ho lisci capelli neri e non ho un rapporto risolto con i tacchi..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ecco, l'ho detto.............


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh, Vere......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io gli avrei detto che li avevo poi mettevo le scarpe col tacco in borsa, mi presentavo all'appuntamento e se solo provava a dir qualcosa, gliele piantavo in fronte!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*Postilla*

Al di là delle raccomandazioni, degli inviti e delle preghiere dobbiamo prendere atto di una realtà, anche se non a tutti crea la stessa sensibilizzazione, non credo sia proprio orgoglio quello che viene ferito, ma quel sottinteso e strisciante senso di umiliazione interiore che si prova nel vedere reso manifesto un proprio errore, e ripeto errore, cosa a cui tutti giornalmente andiamo incontro.
Forse nel non rilevare certe storture grammaticali e certi piccolo orrori lessicali c'è un rispetto un po' farisaico, bisognerebbe dire: "non si dice così ma cosà, non rifare quest'errore perchè avresti giudizi poco lusinghieri".... ma non lo si fa.  Di converso chi li rileva in modo plateale e qualche volte ridicolizzando è fatale checrei una stizza ed un senso di rivalsa.   Credo siano sensazioni umane che non sono da biasimare nè da perseguire.
Per quel che vale sarei del parere che, quando si rileva un errore e si capisce "chiaramente" che è concettuale e non di battitura, sarebbe "amichevole" avvertire che non è appunto un errore, ma questo dovrebbe essere un patto fra gli utenti senza alcuna acrimonia nè malintenzione.
Se questa soluzione può piacere o almeno essere condivisa, tutti diventeranno non i maestri ma gli alleati di tutti e si riuscirà a "spuntare" la punta delle frecciatine melefiche.
Potremo iniziare, e volendo potrebbe farlo proprio Chen, con un piccolo elenco degli errori più ripetuti ed usuali......  sarebbe un modo simpatico per riscattare la sua cultura e la sua profonda conoscenza grammaticale; diversamente mi cimenterò io nel elencare quelle piccole irregolarità che ho visto e che sono abbastanza diffuse, e non per saccenteria, ma solo perchè immagino che altri volontari siano latitanti. omunque l'intendimento è che ogni errore incontrato lo si corregge subito e lo possono fare tutti per tutti.......  In fondo scrivere correttamente (e parlare ovviamente) è quello che tutti desideriamo!
E' un tentativo di rendere una questione che divide in una possibilità di "forum-educational" ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io gli avrei detto che li avevo poi mettevo le scarpe col tacco in borsa, mi presentavo all'appuntamento e se solo provava a dir qualcosa, gliele piantavo in fronte!!


Brutalone...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

*E' UN FORUM O COSA?!?!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Al di là delle raccomandazioni, degli inviti e delle preghiere dobbiamo prendere atto di una realtà, anche se non a tutti crea la stessa sensibilizzazione, non credo sia proprio orgoglio quello che viene ferito, ma quel sottinteso e strisciante senso di umiliazione interiore che si prova nel vedere reso manifesto un proprio errore, e ripeto errore, cosa a cui tutti giornalmente andiamo incontro.
> Forse nel non rilevare certe storture grammaticali e certi piccolo orrori lessicali c'è un rispetto un po' farisaico, bisognerebbe dire: "non si dice così ma cosà, non rifare quest'errore perchè avresti giudizi poco lusinghieri".... ma non lo si fa. Di converso chi li rileva in modo plateale e qualche volte ridicolizzando è fatale checrei una stizza ed un senso di rivalsa. Credo siano sensazioni umane che non sono da biasimare nè da perseguire.
> Per quel che vale sarei del parere che, quando si rileva un errore e si capisce "chiaramente" che è concettuale e non di battitura, sarebbe "amichevole" avvertire che non è appunto un errore, ma questo dovrebbe essere un patto fra gli utenti senza alcuna acrimonia nè malintenzione.
> Se questa soluzione può piacere o almeno essere condivisa, tutti diventeranno non i maestri ma gli alleati di tutti e si riuscirà a "spuntare" la punta delle frecciatine melefiche.
> ...


Aspetta che guardo sullo stipite se si tratta di un posto diverso!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja, relax!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si capisce il contenuto di ciò che viene scritto? Bon!

Questo è l'importante!

Abbiamo ricevuto testimonianze davvero toccanti anche se completamente sgrammaticate.
E tu a uno che ti viene col cuore in mano e magari con le lacrime agli occhi che gli impediscono di vedere la tastiera gli vai a dire: scusa ... per favore...questo lo potresti scrivere così anzicchè cosà?

Maddai!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qui qualcuno deve solo capire in che posto è arrivato e adattarsi lui a quel che trova e alla convivenza "civile" ed educata, non che il posto dev'essere tagliato su misura per lui!


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Aspetta che guardo sullo stipite se si tratta di un posto diverso!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Se non ti conoscessi direi che sei malleabile come uno stambecco!  
Ma è chiaro che parlavo di rapporto fra persone che si conoscano, che abbiano familiarizzato e che abbiano un'intesa sufficiente per simili suggerimenti. 
Mi prendi per una mentecatta chea chi entra con problemi gravi e dolenti va a correggere qualche errore? E poi non ho chiarito che deve trattarsi di recidiva, cioè di convinzione nell'errore.
Comunque era un'idea e c'è l'alternativa di segnalare gli errori più evidenti ed abituali, senza indicare nessuno.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Così nessuno se la prenderà!
Cuntent Brambilla??
Bruja 

Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

*Tu no...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Se non ti conoscessi direi che sei malleabile come uno stambecco!
> Ma è chiaro che parlavo di rapporto fra persone che si conoscano, che abbiano familiarizzato e che abbiano un'intesa sufficiente per simili suggerimenti.
> *Mi prendi per una mentecatta chea chi entra con problemi gravi e dolenti va a correggere qualche errore?* E poi non ho chiarito che deve trattarsi di recidiva, cioè di convinzione nell'errore.
> Comunque era un'idea e c'è l'alternativa di segnalare gli errori più evidenti ed abituali, senza indicare nessuno.
> ...


 
Ma visto che c'è già chi lo fa...vogliamo anche dargli l'ok!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ps. Caprone...non stambecco...caprone!!


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

lupa molto semplicemente in pvt o in chiaro, secondo la modalità che più ti è consona, piuttosto che far chiedere a qualcuno di correggere chen, sprona chi viene offeso di rispondere a tono in maniera educata al caro chen. che TUTTO è fuorchè una persona educata. lo stesso dico a te otella....in fondo chen è un insieme di 4 lettere.....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Al di là delle raccomandazioni, degli inviti e delle preghiere dobbiamo prendere atto di una realtà, anche se non a tutti crea la stessa sensibilizzazione, non credo sia proprio orgoglio quello che viene ferito, ma quel sottinteso e strisciante senso di umiliazione interiore che si prova nel vedere reso manifesto un proprio errore, e ripeto errore, cosa a cui tutti giornalmente andiamo incontro.
> Forse nel non rilevare certe storture grammaticali e certi piccolo orrori lessicali c'è un rispetto un po' farisaico, bisognerebbe dire: "non si dice così ma cosà, non rifare quest'errore perchè avresti giudizi poco lusinghieri".... ma non lo si fa. Di converso chi li rileva in modo plateale e qualche volte ridicolizzando è fatale checrei una stizza ed un senso di rivalsa. Credo siano sensazioni umane che non sono da biasimare nè da perseguire.
> Per quel che vale sarei del parere che, quando si rileva un errore e si capisce "chiaramente" che è concettuale e non di battitura, sarebbe "amichevole" avvertire che non è appunto un errore, ma questo dovrebbe essere un patto fra gli utenti senza alcuna acrimonia nè malintenzione.
> Se questa soluzione può piacere o almeno essere condivisa, tutti diventeranno non i maestri ma gli alleati di tutti e si riuscirà a "spuntare" la punta delle frecciatine melefiche.
> ...


Ma tanto per dire, non e' una prerogativa di Chen correggere errori grammaticali...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tanto per dire, non e' una prerogativa di Chen correggere errori grammaticali...


Polemica!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Polemica!!


NO obiettiva... ma capisco non ti sia familiare come cosa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sei davvero patetico!! hihihi...
> 
> Tanto spreco di parole e tempo per giustificare una delle tante panzanate che hai scritto...
> 
> ...


... ora è ufficiale!... sei un poveretto!... hi, hi, hi... dopo aver ampiamente dimostrato la tua ignoranza grammaticale, ti arrischi, maldestramente e rocambolescamente, nei territori del latino... hi, hi, hi... sei pieno di _humanitas_?... lo credo bene... hi, hi, hi... sei _fragile_ e _caduco_... perché, vedi, _ignorantissimo_, questo significa "_humanitas_"... hi, hi, hi... pirla!... hi, hi, hi... sei pieno di _pietas_?... pieno di dedizione agli dei, alla patria e alla famiglia?... e chi se ne frega?... hi, hi, hi... lascia perdere il latino, amico mio... studia la grammatica italiana... scrivi come un somaro... sei tutto quello che un uomo non vorrebbe essere... mi fai pietà e compassione... sei un povero cristo, consapevole di mancare di cultura, di stile, di classe... appartieni al basso proletariato... alle classi meno abbienti... sei uno straccione... un mendicante... un _lavavetri_... hi, hi, hi... senza cultura... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dunque... ieri sera mi sarei tagliata una mano per aver scritto quel post.
> *Perchè* non ce *n'ho* proprio voglia di continuare a *parlare sempre* di uno, uno qualunque, che alla fine è solo un cafone, che alla fine è solo un poverino, con molta probabilità.
> 
> Stamattina mi son detta Lu, stai zitta, *c'hai *ben altro a cui pensare... ma tant'è... per i vecchi insegnamenti duri a morire (chi estranea dalla lotta è figlio di mignotta) vengo in soccorso della mia lupottella e di quelli che in futuro avranno modo di conoscere il *aimè *nostro.
> ...


...hi, hi, hi... solo una cosuccia, amica mia... quello di Multimodi, era un sillogismo che si reggeva sul termine medio "stronzo"... il tuo, è solo una "_stronzata_", dato che non è un sillogismo... sì, sì, va bene, per te, sono astrusità... senti, fatti spiegare la questione da Multimodi... io non ho voglio di occuparmi di ignoranza, oggi... hi, hi, hi... cavolo, ma sei proprio una nullità culturale!... chiediti perché, quando metto in fila i nomi di chi mi detesta... escono i nomi delle persone più ignoranti del forum... hi, hi, hi...

... ti ho corretto qualcosina... le cose più _ignorantissime_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 1) Non mi sta sulle palle, al massimo lo compatisco, per me è niente. Quindi cosa dovrebbe suscitare in me? Nulla!
> 
> 2) Ho detto che LUI si rapporta correttamente solo con quelli, *che LUI deve sentire approvazione ed attenzione per quel che dice*, diversamente spara a zero. Hai mai visto un suo confronto dialettico corretto con chi la pensa diversamente da lui?
> 
> ...


... esempio di luminosa chiarezza e consapevolezza grammaticale... ma sì, passiamo oltre... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

*Magister*

Chen, 

ma sapere che quello che probabilmente consideri un avversario in termini dialettici ( cosa alla quale io non credo , perchè sono convinta che tu sostanzialmente te ne fotta e alla grande di tutti ) è stato offeso, insultato, rappresenta un rinforzo alla tua immagine?

Quale è lo scopo, se ti ritieni cosi superiore Chen.

Il mio tono, ti prego di credermi, non è polemico, anzi....facciamo finta di stare seduti in piazza San Marco su un tavolino...sigaretta accesa..giornata meravigliosa...e insieme a noi tutti coloro che sono qui.

sembra che tu intenzionalmente voglia provocare, per essere sollecitato nuovamente, per persuadere la tua aggressività a continuare nell'esercizio...e alè..partire in contrattacco.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Anzi, facciamo così, la chiudo io qui la questione.
> Non sono riuscita nemmeno a far capire che il mio stupore deriva proprio dal fatto che la mia opinione delle persone che ancora dialogano con Chensamurai è generalmente tutt'altro che negativa, e che il mio stupore deriva dal fatto che stimo le opinioni di queste persone quando, invece che dar seguito ai suoi deliri di punteggiatura per far sentire inadeguato un nuovo giunto, partecipano al forum dando le loro opinioni sulle storie degli altri.. allora o non so scrivere, o non si ha voglia di leggere. Probabilmente entrambe le cose.
> Chissenefrega vero moltimodi, se chi arriva qui senza una laurea e infila in un post oltre alle sue paure e insicurezze qualche errore, deve sentirsi piccolo e inadeguato. Chissenefrega, problemi suoi vero?! (prima che tu chieda come lo so ti dico che prima che me ne andassi avevo avuto uno scambio di MP con persone che si sentivano ferite)
> Io sono fatta strana, ho una cultura media, sto ancora all'università e non mi sento piccola, ma mi metto sempre nei panni degli altri in queste circostanze. Mi è mancato questo forum, e quando ci sono stati problemi son stata la prima a crearne uno alternativo per ritrovarci in attesa di riaverlo, perchè amo ciò che ho trovato qui per molti mesi.
> ...


... boh... ma di cosa stai parlando?... non ti sembra di ingigantire un po' troppo le questioni?... tutto sto popò, intriso di moralismo filisteo e pubblicano... solo per nascondere il fatto di non saper "_reggere_" il confronto con un Samurai... infrangi la tua falsa coscienza ideologica da sagrestia... dismetti le vesti della vittima innocente... e fai come fa Bruja... per esempio... usa la spada della razionalità e dell'intelligenza laica... certo, bisogna averne una... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda Feddy che tanto spesso siete voi a rompere deliberatamente le palle


... ecco perché amo questa donna... possiede il coraggio della "_verità_"... e l'orgoglio della "_razionalità_"... voglio una donna come Lettrice, come Bruja... Zeus dell'Olimpo, mandamene una così!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen infastidisce chi ha problemi di protagonismo.


... ecco che la lama tagliente di questa donna Samurai ha colpito... a morte... credo di amarti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lupa, ma scusa...ammesso che io possa sentirmi offesa di quello che dice Chen, comedi una qualsiasi altra persona quassu'...e mi pare che di soggetti che siano andati "oltre" in questi giorni ve ne siano stati non pochi, ma ti pare che vado a chiedere aiuto agli altri di salvaguardare me stessa?
> 
> e siamo sul virtuale..e se fossimo stati nel reale che avresti fatto?
> 
> ...


... dicesi ONESTA' INTELLETTUALE... amore mio...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Aspetta che guardo sullo stipite se si tratta di un posto diverso!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ignorante... reietto della lingua italiana... non mi adatterò mai alla tua insipienza, alla tua pochezza, alla tua insignificanza, alla tua inciviltà, propria di chi, oltre a non esprimere contenuti, non sa nemmeno scrivere in un italiano minimamente corretto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

*"onestà intellettuale"*

...tu arrivi addirittura ad evocarla...


io mi limito a piangerne la mancanza...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ignorante... reietto della lingua italiana... non mi adatterò mai alla tua insipienza, alla tua pochezza, alla tua insignificanza, alla tua inciviltà, propria di chi, oltre a non esprimere contenuti, non sa nemmeno scrivere in un italiano minimamente corretto... hi, hi, hi...


 

Chen, basta, per favore.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> lupa molto semplicemente in pvt o in chiaro, secondo la modalità che più ti è consona, piuttosto che *far chiedere* a qualcuno di correggere chen, sprona chi viene offeso di rispondere a tono in maniera educata al caro chen. *che *TUTTO è *fuorchè *una persona educata. *lo* stesso dico a te otella....in fondo chen è un insieme di 4 lettere.....


... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2007)

Chen senti... anche  tu le palle le rompi deliberatamente... diciamocelo... non e' che ti si congeda cosi'... prenditi il tuo 50% politico di responsabilita' e zitto...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

Che diamine  te ne fotte dico io.


Facciamo una cosa Chen.

*Correggi me per favore.*

*mi fa piacere.*

Pero' non ad minchiam...con ih ih ih e trullallà..sul serio.



sempre che tu mi stia leggendo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vado a lavorare...è meglio.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... boh... ma di cosa stai parlando?... non ti sembra di ingigantire un po' troppo le questioni?... *tutto sto popò, intriso di moralismo filisteo e pubblicano... solo per nascondere il fatto di non saper "reggere" il confronto con un Samurai... in*frangi la tua falsa coscienza ideologica da sagrestia... dismetti le vesti della vittima innocente... e fai come fa Bruja... per esempio... usa la spada della razionalità e dell'intelligenza laica... certo, bisogna averne una... hi, hi, hi...


 
scusa, eh, Chen, ma allora qui bisognerebbe venire per mettersi alla prova gli uni contro gli altri? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Noi non siamo in guerra o in competizione con nessuno!

Io qui vengo per ritrovare amici e persone care, e per cercare di mettere a fuoco sentimenti ed esperienze.

Sono anche abbastanza contrariata dal fatto che tu e gli altri abbiate monopolizzato il thread di Paola, che a mio avviso meritava altro rispetto.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

> Sono anche abbastanza contrariata dal fatto che tu e gli altri abbiate monopolizzato il thread di Paola, che a mio avviso meritava altro rispetto.


[/QUOTE]

*VERE*

*hai ragione!*

*esco.*

*Paola, scusa.*


----------



## Old paolina74 (14 Settembre 2007)

*Buongiorno*

volevo dirvi che ieri sera abbiamo parlato! e urlato! e pianto! è stato difficile, molto! soprattutto per una orgolgiosa come me ammettere di aver sbagliato, di avere dei problemi! com'è e come sarà ancora dura affrontare tutto questo... ma la cosa positiva è che lo stiamo facendo insieme! abbiamo fatto solo un piccolo passo, la strada è lunga... molto lunga! Però, nonostante il cammino difficile che ci aspetta sono felice! Felice perchè sono riuscita a parlargli con il cuore in mano. Perchè ho ammesso finalmente le mie debolezze e le mie mancanze! e se abbiamo deciso di risolvere questa crisi è soprattutto per il nostro rapporto (e non solo per il bimbo!).


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> volevo dirvi che ieri sera abbiamo parlato! e urlato! e pianto! è stato difficile, molto! soprattutto per una orgolgiosa come me ammettere di aver sbagliato, di avere dei problemi! com'è e come sarà ancora dura affrontare tutto questo... ma la cosa positiva è che lo stiamo facendo insieme! abbiamo fatto solo un piccolo passo, la strada è lunga... molto lunga! Però, nonostante il cammino difficile che ci aspetta sono felice! Felice perchè sono riuscita a parlargli con il cuore in mano. Perchè ho ammesso finalmente le mie debolezze e le mie mancanze! e se abbiamo deciso di risolvere questa crisi è soprattutto per il nostro rapporto (e non solo per il bimbo!).


Grande paolina!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> volevo dirvi che ieri sera abbiamo parlato! e urlato! e pianto! è stato difficile, molto! soprattutto per una orgolgiosa come me ammettere di aver sbagliato, di avere dei problemi! com'è e come sarà ancora dura affrontare tutto questo... ma la cosa positiva è che lo stiamo facendo insieme! abbiamo fatto solo un piccolo passo, la strada è lunga... molto lunga! Però, nonostante il cammino difficile che ci aspetta sono felice! Felice perchè sono riuscita a parlargli con il cuore in mano. Perchè ho ammesso finalmente le mie debolezze e le mie mancanze! e se abbiamo deciso di risolvere questa crisi è soprattutto per il nostro rapporto (e non solo per il bimbo!).



Brava Paolina ... questo e' dire: Avere le palle ... AUGURI!


----------



## Old paolina74 (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Grande paolina!!!


Forse non sarei mai riuscita a tradire veramente mio marito, mi sono sentita una vera "merda" solo a confessargli di aver trovato attraente un altro... però devo ringraziare questo forum per avermi aiutata a trovare le risposte che cercavo; anche se molte erano dentro di me è grazie a voi se sono riuscita a vederle!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> Forse non sarei mai riuscita a tradire veramente mio marito, mi sono sentita una vera "merda" solo a confessargli di aver trovato attraente un altro... però devo ringraziare questo forum per avermi aiutata a trovare le risposte che cercavo; anche se molte erano dentro di me è grazie a voi se sono riuscita a vederle!


 

tenera...e noi che abbiamo lordato cosi il tuo therad.

*In gamba Paola, brava davvero!*

*E bravo pure lui.*

*Un sacerdote strizzacervello  ha detto che in una coppia bisogna essere anche genitori e figli , scambiandosi vicendendevolmente i ruoli...alternandosi...*

*quel senso di accoglimento dell'altro, io ti accolgo tu mi accogli  io  ti ascolto..tu mi ascolti io ti proteggo... tu mi proteggi...io  ti nutro...e tu nutri me... tu ti affidi, ed io mi affido a te.. e io ti amo...*


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> volevo dirvi che ieri sera abbiamo parlato! e urlato! e pianto! è stato difficile, molto! soprattutto per una orgolgiosa come me ammettere di aver sbagliato, di avere dei problemi! com'è e come sarà ancora dura affrontare tutto questo... ma la cosa positiva è che lo stiamo facendo insieme! abbiamo fatto solo un piccolo passo, la strada è lunga... molto lunga! Però, nonostante il cammino difficile che ci aspetta sono felice! Felice perchè sono riuscita a parlargli con il cuore in mano. Perchè ho ammesso finalmente le mie debolezze e le mie mancanze! e se abbiamo deciso di risolvere questa crisi è soprattutto per il nostro rapporto (e non solo per il bimbo!).


 
Bravissima, Paola! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Il momento in cui parlai con mio marito mi sembro' una sconfitta personale, perché ammettevo di aver tradito, di aver "deviato" dal nostro cammino comune ipotizzando un futuro con un altra persona, ma a posteriori è stata invece una vittoria per il nostro matrimonio! Perché abbiamo affrontato il problema insieme e la sua dignità mi ha dato la forza per prendere una posizione e mantenerla 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non ne abbiamo mai piu' parlato, ma da allora la nostra confidenza ha superato una barriera che non sapevamo esistesse e l'intimità raggiunta è stata molto maggiore! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tenera...e noi che abbiamo lordato cosi il tuo therad.
> 
> *In gamba Paola, brava davvero!*
> 
> ...


Verissimo, Micio!

io riporto spesso la frase "Ci sono infiniti modi di espiare in un matrimonio", laddove espiazione non è solo nel senso di cilicio, ma anzi un pentimento fattivo, che dona una maggior tenerezza a chi ha tradito nei confronti del suo coniuge! (fatta anche di piccoli gesti, di piccole cortesie reciproche...) Una tenerezza che nutre l'anima anche di chi la elargisce...

*Questo è vero amore*, perdonarsi, accogliersi, uscire dalla propria scatola per vedere il mondo con gli occhi dell'altro!

Francamente mi viene da ridere quando le relazioni ossessive e nevrotiche con persone anaffettive e/o in palese malafede vengono spacciate per "amore"; perché l'amore vero è invece questa roba qua...

Un abbraccio!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> volevo dirvi che ieri sera abbiamo parlato! e urlato! e pianto! è stato difficile, molto! soprattutto per una orgolgiosa come me ammettere di aver sbagliato, di avere dei problemi! com'è e come sarà ancora dura affrontare tutto questo... ma la cosa positiva è che lo stiamo facendo insieme! abbiamo fatto solo un piccolo passo, la strada è lunga... molto lunga! Però, nonostante il cammino difficile che ci aspetta sono felice! Felice perchè sono riuscita a parlargli con il cuore in mano. Perchè ho ammesso finalmente le mie debolezze e le mie mancanze! e se abbiamo deciso di risolvere questa crisi è soprattutto per il nostro rapporto (e non solo per il bimbo!).


Paolina sono commossa!!!! Brava brava bravissima... un abbraccio grande


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Paola, ne è valsa la pena, e ancora la varrà.
il percorso può essere lungo e duro, ma questo era il passo più difficile.
Un bacio e facci sapere!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Chen,
> 
> ma sapere che quello che probabilmente consideri un avversario in termini dialettici ( cosa alla quale io non credo , perchè sono convinta che tu sostanzialmente te ne fotta e alla grande di tutti ) è stato offeso, insultato, rappresenta un rinforzo alla tua immagine?
> 
> ...


... amore mio... ma quale superiorità?... io non mi ritengo superiore a nessuno... io sono quel che sono... mi piace dialogare con le persone intelligenti... sagaci... taglienti... sono un "_sofista_" nato... nell'antica grecia i "_sofisti_", consapevoli del dominio del nichilismo e del ni-_ente_, esercitavano l'agonismo dialettico nelle pubbliche piazze... senza esclusione di colpi... pur entro dei limiti, che erano rappresentati dal buon gusto... insomma, nulla mi dà più piacere dello s/_contro_-in/_contro_ con persone dall'intelligenza affilata... chiediti perché chensamurai è odiato dalle persone che, oggettivamente, risultano le meno brillanti e sagaci... come mai?... vedi, io ho sempre riconosciuto, senza alcun problema, l'intelligenza di Bruja, di Lettrice, di Multimodi... la tua... 

... Chen dà fastidio solo ai frustrati come fedifrago... che vorrebbero essere come lui... ma non ne hanno il talento... le capacità... e che si sentono, per questo, messi in ombra... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Verissimo, Micio!
> 
> io riporto spesso la frase "Ci sono infiniti modi di espiare in un matrimonio", laddove espiazione non è solo nel senso di cilicio, ma anzi un pentimento fattivo, che dona una maggior tenerezza a chi ha tradito nei confronti del suo coniuge! (fatta anche di piccoli gesti, di piccole cortesie reciproche...) Una tenerezza che nutre l'anima anche di chi la elargisce...
> 
> ...


 
è vero...è proprio questa roba qua!

cacchio se è vero...Vere...

solo questa roba qua.

Sigh.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amore mio... ma quale superiorità?... io non mi ritengo superiore a nessuno... io sono quel che sono... mi piace dialogare con le persone intelligenti... sagaci... taglienti... sono un "_sofista_" nato... nell'antica grecia i "_sofisti_", consapevoli del dominio del nichilismo e del ni-_ente_, esercitavano l'agonismo dialettico nelle pubbliche piazze... senza esclusione di colpi... pur entro dei limiti, che erano rappresentati dal buon gusto... insomma, nulla mi dà più piacere dello s/_contro_-in/_contro_ con persone dall'intelligenza affilata... chiediti perché chensamurai è odiato dalle persone che, oggettivamente, risultano le meno brillanti e sagaci... come mai?... vedi, io ho sempre riconosciuto, senza alcun problema, l'intelligenza di Bruja, di Lettrice, di Multimodi... la tua...
> 
> ... Chen dà fastidio solo ai frustrati come fedifrago... che vorrebbero essere come lui... ma non ne hanno il talento... le capacità... e che si sentono, per questo, messi in ombra... hi, hi, hi...


Ritenta sarai più fortunato!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ps. Scusa, potresti spostarti? si parlava di altro, se non l'hai capito...hihihi


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen senti... anche tu le palle le rompi deliberatamente... diciamocelo... non e' che ti si congeda cosi'... prenditi il tuo 50% politico di responsabilita' e zitto...


... se potessi... prenderei te... amore mio... devi essere una stra-_fica_ da fuochi d'artificio... hi, hi, hi... io e tu... potremmo esplodere in cielo come candele romane... in mille ragni siderali... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amore mio... ma quale superiorità?... io non mi ritengo superiore a nessuno... io sono quel che sono... mi piace dialogare con le persone intelligenti... sagaci... taglienti... sono un "_sofista_" nato... nell'antica grecia i "_sofisti_", consapevoli del dominio del nichilismo e del ni-_ente_, esercitavano l'agonismo dialettico nelle pubbliche piazze... senza esclusione di colpi... pur entro dei limiti, che erano rappresentati dal buon gusto... insomma, nulla mi dà più piacere dello s/_contro_-in/_contro_ con persone dall'intelligenza affilata... chiediti perché chensamurai è odiato dalle persone che, oggettivamente, risultano le meno brillanti e sagaci... come mai?... vedi, io ho sempre riconosciuto, senza alcun problema, l'intelligenza di Bruja, di Lettrice, di Multimodi... la tua...
> 
> ... Chen dà fastidio solo ai frustrati come fedifrago... che vorrebbero essere come lui... ma non ne hanno il talento... le capacità... e che si sentono, per questo, messi in ombra... hi, hi, hi...


 
usciamo di qui ora se a Paola vogliamo riconoscerle il dovuto/voluto rispetto Chen.


E allora ti chiedo, tornando a noi due , che cosa ti importa di rimarcarlo continuamente se sei convinto di tutto quello che dici? 

Non ti basta l'opinione di te stesso Chen?

rispondimi nel post che apro ora.


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2007)

*Paola*

Mi rendi quasi grata per quello che hai fatto. Ciò che continuo a sostenere ed a sollecitare............IL DIALOGO !!!  Parlarsi, scambiarsi le sensazioni, i desideri, i disagi, i malumori.... questo è il vivere in coppia, condividere non solo le gioie ma anche i problemi.
Poter trovare una via di risoluzione per il vostro rapporto in modo civile e rispettoso evitando la scorciatoia infingarsa e farisaica del tradimento è un vero punto a favore del vostro "lavoro di coppia"!
Avanti così, coraggio !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*tanto di cappello...*



paolina74 ha detto:


> volevo dirvi che ieri sera abbiamo parlato! e urlato! e pianto! è stato difficile, molto! soprattutto per una orgolgiosa come me ammettere di aver sbagliato, di avere dei problemi! com'è e come sarà ancora dura affrontare tutto questo... ma la cosa positiva è che lo stiamo facendo insieme! abbiamo fatto solo un piccolo passo, la strada è lunga... molto lunga! Però, nonostante il cammino difficile che ci aspetta sono felice! Felice perchè sono riuscita a parlargli con il cuore in mano. Perchè ho ammesso finalmente le mie debolezze e le mie mancanze! e se abbiamo deciso di risolvere questa crisi è soprattutto per il nostro rapporto (e non solo per il bimbo!).


Tanto di cappello con le mie scuse Paolina...credevo fossi l'ennesima ipocrita...invece ti sei rivelata diversa...non ce da aggiungere molto altro...il passo sara' stato pure piccolo...e la strada lunga...ma e' un gesto non da poco per i tempo che corrono...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello con le mie scuse Paolina...credevo fossi l'ennesima ipocrita...invece ti sei rivelata diversa...non ce da aggiungere molto altro...il passo sara' stato pure piccolo...e la strada lunga...ma e' un gesto non da poco per i tempo che corrono...









E non mi guardate così!
Sono lacrime di commozione!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*ma va va....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> E non mi guardate così!
> Sono lacrime di commozione!
















   ma piantala


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi...
























spero proprio che avrai il buongusto di non riprodurti. inorridisco al solo pensiero che tu possa averlo già fatto


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

opsss scusate...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> vedi, sono veramente innamorata del mio compagno. non l'ho mai tradito ne ho mai pensato di farlo prima di ora (e sono 10 anni che stiamo insieme!). in gioventù (!?) il mio precedente ragazzo, se devo essere sincera, l'ho tradito ma credo che a 20 anni certi errori non contano! sicuramente non riuscirei a far finta di niente! però è difficile vivere 8 ore al giorno vicino ad una persona che ti attrae così tanto! magari se ne parlassimo scopriremmo entrambi di non voler rischiare le nostre storie per una semplice sc.... ma se l'istinto prendesse il sopravvento? mi sono iscritta qui perchè sono in crisi! non so come risolvere questa situazione!


fai appello ai tuoi valori, quali rispetto fedeltà ed amore per il tuo compagno e lascia perdere, ti assciuro che tradire una persona è brutto per l'uno e l'latra parte. te lo assciuro in qualità di tradito


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

paolina74 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono sposata da 4 anni, ho un bimbo di 2 ed il rapporto con il mio compagno è bello... però sono 3 mesi ormai che mi sono invaghita di un collega di lavoro! non è successo niente, non ancora... ma ridendo e scherzando siamo sempre a flirtare! ho paura di non riuscire a dire di no! e non so se voglio farlo! anche lui è sposato! non si tratta di amore, ma attrazione fisica! ho bisogno di sfogarmi e capire cosa fare, ma non riesco a confessarlo alle mie amiche! qualcuno mi può aiutare?


tieni duro per amore della tua famiglia, il sesso fallo con tuo marito, e se ci sono problemi parlane. non ti ficcare in un tunnel di rimorsi e coscienza sporca!!!!!


----------

